# Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich



## sprogoe (24. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal einen Rat, um welchen Fischräuber es sich in meinem Forellenteich handeln könnte.
Aufgefallen ist mir vor einigen Tagen eine kleine Forelle von ca. 250 g, die eine frische Verletzung an der Seite hatte, ähnlich wie von einem Reiherangriff.
Reiher können aber nicht in die Teiche, da sie rundum mit Maschendraht eingezäunt sind und obendrüber noch in 30 cm Abstand Schnüre gespannt. 
Diese Forelle lag am nächsten Tag tot im Wasser und war vom Kopf her halb aufgefressen. Teile des Kopfes und Schuppen lagen im Wasser, was darauf schließen läßt, daß der Fisch im Wasser gefressen wurde.
Heute sah ich im Wasser die blanke Wirbelsäule einer Forelle, ohne Schwanzflosse und Gräten. Es gab auch keinerlei weitere Rückstände im Wasser, nur die blankgelutschte Wirbelsäule.
Welcher Räuber fängt Fische und verzehrt sie auch sofort im Wasser?
Fischotter käme ja hin, aber ich kann nicht glauben, daß sich solche Tiere hier in der Gegend; zudem noch weitab größerer Gewässer; rumtreiben.
Vielleicht kennt jemand dieses Phänomen und kann mir da einen Rat geben, auch wie ich das Vieh aus dem Teich raushalten kann.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal vorab und bin auf eure Meinung sehr gespannt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## antonio (24. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

bisamratten fressen auch ab und an mal nen fisch.

antonio


----------



## Gardenfly (24. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Klingt nach Otter-wenn nicht vorhanden könnten es auch Minks sein.


----------



## sprogoe (24. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

danke für die Tips, beide könnten passen.
Hab´ schon mal gedacht, eine Kastenfalle aufzustellen, um dieses Geheimnis zu lüften.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Sneep (24. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo,

vermutlich eine Marderart. Der angefressene Kopf spricht dafür.

In Frage kommen am ehesten Mink, Iltis oder Waschbär.

SNEEp


----------



## carpforce1 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich tippe mal auf Nerze!
Die Biester lieben Fisch und können diese schön sauber abnagen.

Du kannst diese nur mit einer Lebenfalle fangen und irgendwo wieder freilassen.
Jedoch sind Nerze auch Reviertreu soweit ich weiss, daher kann es passiere das Sie zurück wandern.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also Fischotter kann im Bergischen fast 100% ausgeschlossen werden.
Aber es gibt da noch andere Kandidaten, welche in Frage kommen.
Vom schon genannten Mink, Bisam über Iltis, Waschbär, Enok, bis hin zur Wanderratte.
Die größeren Räuber würden allerdings eine 250gr. Forelle mitsamt der Gräte fressen und nicht diese abgenagt hinterlassen, solche "Feinarbeit" spricht mehr für Bisam, oder eben Wanderratte!

Jürgen


----------



## sprogoe (24. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich muß noch dazu sagen, daß es vermutlich kein größeres Tier sein kann, denn der Zaun rundum ist sehr dicht und im unteren Bereich durch Gras ganz verwachsen.
Es gibt keinerlei Spuren, die auf ein Durchschlüpfen hinweisen. Ich habe auch noch keine Fußspuren entdeckt.
Die einzige Stelle wo ev. ein Marder durchschlüpfen könnte, war unter der Tür (ein ca 6 cm hoher Spalt) wo ich heute eine Blechplatte vorgestellt habe.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß ein Marder Fisch im Wasser frißt, der würde den doch eher an Land holen und dort fressen.
Hatte ich einen toten Fisch mal im Gras liegen gelassen war der komplett verschwunden, einmal jedoch lag am anderen Tag nur ein halber Fisch dort, die andere Hälfte inkl. des Kopfes war gefressen worden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Corinna68 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi besorge dir eine Wildkamera ,die meisten Jäger haben eine und du hast den Fischdieb auf Bild#h


----------



## Ossipeter (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Schau mal nach der "Sattelkrankheit"


----------



## lausi97 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Und ich tippe mal auf Krähen.......Bisam glaub ich jetz mal nicht,ist mir in 25Jahren Fischzucht nicht einmal untergekommen,Krankheit schließe ich auch aus,da zu Kalt.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Der Fisch auf der Wiese könnte auch von einer Katze geholt worden sein..


----------



## Deep Down (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mal schön vorsichtig mit dem Aufstellen von Lebendfallen. Es sind die Jagdvorschriften zu beachten. So ist auch für das Aufstellen von Lebendfallen ein Sachkundenachweis zu führen.


----------



## Wochenendangler (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ...Es gibt keinerlei Spuren, die auf ein Durchschlüpfen hinweisen. Ich habe auch noch keine Fußspuren entdeckt.
> Die einzige Stelle *wo ev. ein Marder durchschlüpfen* könnte, war unter der Tür (ein ca 6 cm hoher Spalt) wo ich heute eine Blechplatte vorgestellt habe....
> 
> Gruß Siggi


 
Moin, die "Marderartigen" müssen nicht durchschlüpfen, die klettern drüber, egal wie hoch. Und der Mink fängt und frißt im Wasser. Wir haben z.Bsp. den Mink mit der Unterwasserkamera in bis zu 5Meter Wassertiefe jagen gesehen.

Siehe auch mal da:
http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article549012/Exote-frisst-Oberpfaelzer-Teiche-leer.html


----------



## Nüsser (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mal schön vorsichtig mit dem Aufstellen von Lebendfallen. Es sind die Jagdvorschriften zu beachten. So ist auch für das Aufstellen von Lebendfallen ein Sachkundenachweis zu führen.


 
Das ist richtig. Dieser Sachkundenachweis wäre zumindest der Jagdschein, ggf. sind weitere Nachweise erforderlich. Darüber hinaus könnte man sich durch das Aufstellen unter Umständen auch wegen Jagdwilderei strafbar machen.


----------



## sprogoe (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

hier sind ja nun doch einige brauchbare Vorschläge gekommen, vielen Dank dafür.
Wie gesagt, schließe ich Vögel jeglicher Art aus, da die Fische im Wasser gefressen worden sind, das kann kein Vogel.
Ich möchte ja nicht nur erfahren, was für ein Tier das ist (Tip von Corinna / Wildkamera), sondern eine Lösung finden, es von meinen Forellen fern zu halten.
Ich hätte auch keine Bedenken, es in einer Lebendfalle einzufangen und 50 km weiter auszusetzen, das bekäme eh´ niemand mit, so geschützt vor fremden Blicken liegen die Teiche.
Einige Male habe ich im Gras Kothaufen gesehen, die; wenn ich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen könnte, daß kein Hund in der Anlage herumstreunt; von einem mittelgroßen Hund stammen könnten.
Mein Fischlieferant; dem das erzählte; tippte auch auf Marder und meinte: " du glaubst gar nicht, was für große Haufen der sch..... kann.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> [..] von einem mittelgroßen Hund stammen könnten.
> Mein Fischlieferant; dem das erzählte; tippte auch auf Marder und meinte: " du glaubst gar nicht, was für große Haufen der sch..... kann.



Was ich (leider) bestätigen kann....... #q *)
Ein Fuchs frisst selten vor Ort, die holen sich das Zeug weg und mampfen wo anders.
Im Zweifel gibt es hier http://www.weidezaun.info/ Spielzeug, das alles ungewollte vom Grundstück fern halten sollte.


----------



## W-Lahn (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Es können auch mehrere Arten sein die sich an den Forellen laben. Man kann  auch Flöhe und Zecken haben...


----------



## sprogoe (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

der Vorschlag vom Franky wäre auch noch zu überdenken; einfach den vorhandenen Zaun unter Strom zu setzen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## GeorgeB (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bisam halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich. Die vergreifen sich nur seltenst an Fischen. Fischotter ist auch nur bedingt wahrscheinlich. Wanderratte? Hm, ich weiß nicht. Ob die was liegen lassen? Wo eine ist, sind mehrere. Katze wäre natürlich möglich.

Aaaaber: Wahrscheinlich hat es ein Mink auf deine Fische abgesehen. Die Viecher killen zum Spaß auch mehr als sie fressen können. Da wird dir kein Zaun der Erde etwas nutzen. Vielleicht findet du ja mal ein paar Hinweise auf ihn. Kacke schnüffeln ist angesagt. |supergri

http://www.raubwild-sachsen-anhalt.de/raubwild.html

Minks sind faktisch entlaufene "Haustiere". Es gibt verschwiegene Menschen, die sich auf nicht einsehbaren Grundstücken selber zu helfen wissen. Kläger > Richter. Kennste, ne. Als gesetzestreuer Bürger rät man da natürlich streeeeengstens ab! #6


----------



## sprogoe (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

vielleicht gibt der 1. Schnee mal einen Hinweis auf den Räuber durch das Hinterlassen vonSpuren.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Servus zusammen, 

das Problem hatte ich auch, jedoch ne Nummer größer, mir fehlten ettliche Störe bis gut 3 kg Stückgewicht. 
Einer war sauber durchgebissen, hinter der Rückenflosse (war sauber verheilt und der Fisch topfit). 

Auf der danach aufgestellten Wildkamera hatte ich nachts mehrere Füchse gleichzeitig. 

Habe dann auch Weidezaun gezogen, seitdem eigentlich Ruhe. 
Könnte im Winter aber tricky werden, je nachdem wieviel Schnee kommt, und wie sehr dieser ableitet. 

VG, Harry

Edit: hier mal paar Impressionen von meiner Wildkamera:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dj3EpxK5d4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkj5Z1Yw3Vw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzSFpekbRKM


----------



## sprogoe (25. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

interessant, was da nachts so unterwegs ist, selbst der Reiher in der Dunkelheit, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das ist gar nicht so selten, ich hatte Reiher teilweise um 2 Uhr nachts drauf...


----------



## Franky (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Coole Bilder! 
Kurze OT-Frage:
Welche Wild-Cam ist denn das?


----------



## Corinna68 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi deswegen ja mein Tip mit der Wildkamera#6
wir haben die SG370 Pocket Camera die macht super Bilder und Videos #6


----------



## Syntac (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Franky schrieb:


> Coole Bilder!
> Kurze OT-Frage:
> Welche Wild-Cam ist denn das?



Servus Franky, Du wirst es nicht glauben  aber die vom Aldi 

habe die jetzt schon 1 Jahr in Betrieb, und die war den kompletten Winter draußen. 

Die roten Dioden werden halt gesehen, is aber egal, die Tiere schauen direkt rein und fixieren die auch an. 

Bei Zweibeiner aber weniger praktisch. 
Kleiner Tip, immer im Videomodus benutzen nachts, die braucht ne halbe Sekunde fürn den Weißabgleich, Fotos werden da meist nichts.


----------



## sprogoe (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

heute war ich nochmal dort und wollte den 1. (größeren) Teich reinigen, um die Setzlinge umzusetzen.
Es kam aber anders als geplant, ich hatte mir morgens ein Stück der Fingerkuppe abgeschnitten und mußte zur Klinik, war nichts mehr mit Teichreinigung.
Neue Fischräubereien konnte ich nicht entdecken.
Werde auf alle Fälle; wenn die Teiche neu gestaltet sind; einen 1 m hohen Drahtzaun bis dicht zum Boden spannen und mir ein elektr. Weidezaungerät besorgen.
Da ich auf der Hütte Solarzellen habe, die 2 Gelbatterien speisen, ist das sicher machbar.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle für die guten Tips.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

noch eins,
was haltet ihr denn von Ultraschallgeräten, kann das auch eine sichere Raubtierabschreckung sein?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/tierische-autofeinde-clip2
Ab 4:30.....


----------



## sprogoe (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Frank,
ein sehr interessantes Video danke für den Link.

Ultraschall (und sicher noch besser in Verbindung mit Lichtblitzen) scheint ja was zu bringen.

Ich habe schon mal dieses ins Auge gefasst:
http://www.weidezaun.info/Ultrascha...abwehr--Marderschreck--Mardervergraemung.html

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

das ding habe ich auf der Terrasse um Katzen fern zuhalten. funzt 1a. bei entsprechender Frequenz Wahl lässt der Hunde in Ruhe. aber du kannst den draussen voll aufdrehen.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

lauter Aufgedreht wirkt es auch gegen Jugendliche-und schwerhörige Katzen. Das Teil was ich hatte hat war nach einen halben Jahr defekt (Bewegungsmelder).


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> heute war ich nochmal dort und wollte den 1. (größeren) Teich reinigen, um die Setzlinge umzusetzen.
> *Es kam aber anders als geplant, ich hatte mir morgens ein Stück der Fingerkuppe abgeschnitten und mußte zur Klinik,* war nichts mehr mit Teichreinigung.
> Neue Fischräubereien konnte ich nicht entdecken.
> Werde auf alle Fälle; wenn die Teiche neu gestaltet sind; einen 1 m hohen Drahtzaun bis dicht zum Boden spannen und mir ein elektr. Weidezaungerät besorgen.
> ...


 

War wohl die richtige Lösung. Gleiches ist mir letztes Jahr auch passiert. Wollte es aber ohne Doc lösen und habe heute die Nerven der Fingerkuppe im AR....
Sorry fürs OT.:m


----------



## sprogoe (27. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jürgen,
ich habe trotzdem zu lange gewartet, nach 7 Std. war das Teil schon schwarz, also abgestorben und mußte entfernt werden.
Bei rund 500 Forellen, die ich jährlich verarbeite ist nie was passiert, aber beim Trennen von eingefrorenen Brotscheiben so was.
Pech gehabt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gardenfly (27. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

dann mal trotzdem gute Besserung- so sehen die Hände von fast jeden Tischler aus den ich kenne.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Franky schrieb:


> ...
> Im Zweifel gibt es hier http://www.weidezaun.info/ Spielzeug, das alles ungewollte vom Grundstück fern halten sollte.


 


Syntac schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Habe dann auch Weidezaun gezogen, seitdem eigentlich Ruhe.
> Könnte im Winter aber tricky werden, je nachdem wieviel Schnee kommt, und wie sehr dieser ableitet.
> ...


 
Wie sieht den der Aufbau für einen Zaun aus? Wie viele Litzen nutz ihr, Pfahlabstand, Stärke des Weidezaungerätes etc?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Syntac (27. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Zaunpfosten mit 60cm, nur Litzen, die unterste 10cm vom Boden, dann wieder nach ca. 15cm, die oberste ca,. 50cm übern Boden. 
häufiges Freischneiden erforderlich. 
Weidezaungerät bis Zaunlänge 5km für Wildschweine. 
Wenn dann ordentlich, gerade wenn mal was einwächst.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Vielen Dank.

Das mit dem Freischneiden ist mir klar. Ich peile ein Weidegerät mit 10kv und 5 Joule Entladeenergie an. Reicht das?

Wie weit stehen die Pfosten auseinander?


----------



## sprogoe (27. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

schau mal bei wikepedia bez. des Bewuchses am Weidezaun:

Um Spannungsverluste zu vermeiden, dürfen Grashalme und andere  leitfähige Gegenstände die Bänder und Drähte nicht berühren  (Spannungsableitung). Die Hütespannung muss mindestens 2 kV  an jeder Stelle des Zauns betragen, sollte aber 10 kV nicht  überschreiten. Zwischen den einzelnen Impulsen sollte mindestens eine  Sekunde Pause liegen. Eine Spannung von mindestens 3 kV gilt als  bewuchsvernichtend, d. h. die Spitzen nachwachsender Grashalme werden  vernichtet, wenn sie den Zaun berühren, und stellen damit keine  ungewollte Ableitung dar.

oder auch hier:

http://www.weidezaun.info/faq/?search=bewuchs&submit=Search&action=search

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (27. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jaja, das ist die liebe Theorie... Ich hab 10kv+ drauf und muss trotzdem frei schneiden...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Freischneiden ist und bleibt ein notwendiges Übel.

Aber zurück zum Thema, mich würde noch interessieren wie weit man die Zaunpfosten auseinander stellen kann.


----------



## Syntac (28. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Der Zaunabstand ist aber auch nicht das Thema 

sondern um welchen Fischräuber es sich handeln könnte


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ja, das würd mich auch noch interessieren, welches Vieh das am Ende war.

Davon ab:
Immer wieder interessant und spannend, was man hier im AB so zu lesen kriegt.

Danke dafür!!


----------



## STORM_2012 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das mit dem freischneiden leuchtet ja irgendwo ein. Aber ich habe noch nie nen Bauern etc. Gesehen der seine Koppel frei schneidet.


----------



## Syntac (29. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Na das liegt vielleicht ganz einfach da dran, dass ein Bauer gewöhnlich GROßE Tiere EINsperrt, während wir hier davon reden, KLEINE Tiere AUSzusperren |rolleyes

Daher wird der Bauer auch bei seinen Pferden, Kühen, und Schafen die unterste Litze nicht 10 - 15 cm übern Boden spannen, und dementsprechend wird diese beim Bauern auch nicht so schnell einwachsen. 
Des Weiteren werden Koppeln ja auch mal versetzt...


----------



## Ossipeter (29. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Und die großen Tiere fressen auch unter den Litzen, weil sie wissen dass sie nur oben eine geschmiert bekommen.


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Der Unbekannte hat wieder zugeschlagen.
Heute im Teich 2 tote Forellen mit kleinen Bißspuren seitlich hinter dem Kopf und wieder eine völlig blankgelutschte Mittelgräte; nicht 1 g Fleisch mehr dran und auch wieder keinerlei Reste zu sehen und alles hat sich wieder im Wasser abgespielt.
Ich habe einen FoPu-Betreiber nach seiner Meinung gefragt, der tippte auf Bisam, was ich aber nicht glauben kann.
Ein Bisam hätte doch irgendwo in der Teichböschung Löcher gegraben, oder wenn er von außen kommt, müßte doch irgendwo im dichten Zaunbewuchs ein Durchschlupf zu erkennen sein. Ich denke eher, daß es ein Tier ist, welches an Zaunpfosten hochklettert und dessen Zähne groß genug sind, einen Fisch mit einem Biß zu töten und er scheint nicht nur zu töten, um seinen Hunger zu stillen, sondern im Jagdrausch mehr tötet, als er fressen will.
Heute kam mein Ultraschallgerät an und ich habe es aufgestellt.
Ich werde es auch mal innerhalb des umzäunten Teiches aufstellen, damit es auf die Bewegungen reagieren kann, die dort stattfinden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (30. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hol Dir doch mal ne Wildkamera, das interessierte mich jetzt auch. 
Hast Du Fotos von den Bissspuren? 
Ratten? wir haben jemand im Forum, bei dem sind die Ratten auf den Futterautomaten geklettert um sich was zu holen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Syntac schrieb:


> das interessierte mich jetzt auch.
> .


Mich auch!


----------



## bafoangler (30. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe noch nie nen Bauern etc. Gesehen der seine Koppel frei schneidet.



Ein Landwirt spannt wenn möglich die untere Litze so hoch, dass die Weidetiere UNTER dem Zaun freifressen, diese also das Freischneiden übernehmen.
Wenn das nicht möglich ist (Lämmer oder Kälber auf der Weide, die gerne mal unter dem Zaun durchkrabbeln oder bei starkem Brombeer- oder Schwarzdorn-/Weißdornbewuchs, den Kühe zb kaum kurz halten) muss durchaus mal die Motorsense ran, wenn der Landwirt nicht mit dem Mulchgerät beikommt. 
Ansonsten eben alle paar Meter eine Überbrückung zwischengeschaltet, damit, falls es doch irgendwo ableitet, nicht ganze Zaunabschnitte ohne Strom sind.


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Syntac schrieb:


> Hol Dir doch mal ne Wildkamera, das interessierte mich jetzt auch.
> Hast Du Fotos von den Bissspuren?
> Ratten? wir haben jemand im Forum, bei dem sind die Ratten auf den Futterautomaten geklettert um sich was zu holen.




Fotos habe ich jetzt nicht, versuche ich aber beim nächsten Fisch zu machen.
Ich habe so einen Hals, daß ich mit dem Gedanken spiele, eine Falle aufzustellen und bei Erfolg dann ein Foto des Einschußloches vom Räuber einzustellen.

Daß jetzt bitte aber nicht so ernst nehmen, denn im Grunde bin ich eigentlich tierlieb, das Tier kann ja auch nichts dafür, daß es von Natur aus als Räuber veranlagt ist. Ich denke, der Beweis dafür ist, daß ich vor kurzem zu den Teichen kam, wo ich am 1. Teich einen Plastikreiher aufgestellt hatte. Als ich zum 2. Teich kam, lehnte dort am Zaun ein Reiher und ich dachte noch; wie kommt der Platikreiher jetzt hierher?
Ich drehte mich um und sah den dort vorne stehen. Da begriff ich, daß der am Zaun echt war und ich sah den rechten Flügel nach oben gestreckt und seine Flügelspitze hatte sich in einer der über den Teich gespannten Schnüre verfangen.
Meine Tierliebe und mein Mitleid mit dem Vogel war größer, als mein Zorn auf ihn und ich befreite ihn wieder indem ich mit der Gartenschere die verfangene Federspitze abschnitt. Er verkrümelte sich dann Richtung Bach und ich weiß bis heute nicht, wie er über den Einfriedungszaun gelangt oder wo er durchschlüpfen konnte. Fliegen gesehen habe ich ihn nicht, er haute dann zu Fuß durch den Bach ab.
Ich hoffe, der hat was daraus gelernt und kommt so schnell nicht wieder.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## muddyliz (30. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Gibt's bei euch in der Gegend Waschbären, Minke oder Marderhunde? Wären auch mögliche Kandidaten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das klingt mir doch arg nach diesem Kollegen hier, der bei uns in Franken auch immer mal wieder auftaucht:

http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article549012/Exote-frisst-Oberpfaelzer-Teiche-leer.html

Und wie im Artikel geschrieben: Von offizieller Seite brauchst du dir da keine Hilfe erwarten. Da wiehert der Amtsschimmel.

Ich habe es aber auch schon erlebt, dass dem einen oder anderen ein Unfall passiert ist. Die Tiere sind ja manchmal so unvorsichtig ... #h

Ich nehme an, dein Teich hat eine recht übersichtliche Größe. Wenn es ein Mink ist und du nichts unternimmst, räumt er den leer.


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Gibt's bei euch in der Gegend Waschbären, Minke oder Marderhunde? Wären auch mögliche Kandidaten.




an Waschbären wollte ich nicht glauben, da ich dachte, daß so große und plump wirkenden Tiere doch irgendwelche Spuren hinterlassen müßten, darum habe ich mal gegooglt.

Waschbären wurden in Refrath gesichtet; (15 km von meinen Teichen entfernt.)
In NRW wurden im letzten Jahr 8500 Waschbären erlegt;
ist dort auch zu lesen.

Da Waschbären meines Wissens nach auch gerne Obst fressen, hätte ich doch aber mal angefressene Äpfel und Birnen auf der Wiese finden müssen, denn da stehen insgesammt 4 kleine Bäume.

Eine Idee hatte heute mein Stiefsohn (völliger Laie in Bezug auf Fische). Er meinte, vielleicht kommen die Tiere durch die Abflußrohre.
Ich also heute hin und die Rohre mit Kaninchendraht umspannt. Außerdem habe ich das Ultraschallgerät am Teichrand, also innerhalb der Umzäunung aufgestellt. Es hat tatsächlich reagiert, wenn ich auf der anderen Seite außen am Zaun vorbei ging.

Hoffe mal, das zeigt Wirkung. Heute zum Beispiel war nichts negatives zu entdecken, was aber nichts heißen muß, denn vorher war auch nicht jede Nacht etwas passiert.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (30. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das klingt mir doch arg nach diesem Kollegen hier, der bei uns in Franken auch immer mal wieder auftaucht:
> 
> http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article549012/Exote-frisst-Oberpfaelzer-Teiche-leer.html
> 
> ...




Danke Dir für den Hinweis.

Interessant ist auch noch, was in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel steht: der Mink beißt den Fischen zunächst die Schwanzflosse ab. Vielleicht daher die gesichteten Wirbelsäulen *ohne* Schwanzflosse und die Köpfe waren auch sauber an dem an der Wirbelsäule sitzenden Gelenk abgetrennt.

Ja, meine Teiche haben eine sehr übersichtliche Größe; etwa 50 qm.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi,

hast ne PN.#h


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

morgen gibt es bei Lidl eine Wildkamera


----------



## JimiG (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mensch das liest sich ja wie ein Krimi hier. Jetzt bin ich aber auch mal extrem neugierig was das für´n Viech ist das sich an deinen Forellen vergreift. 
Mink halte ich auch für den absolut Verdächtigen. Einem Bekannten hat so ein Tierchen sogar am hellen Tage seine gefangene Forelle klauen wollen, wäre der nicht so schnell auf den Beinen gewesen wäre die weg.


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> morgen gibt es bei Lidl eine Wildkamera




danke für den Tip, ich habe es auch gesehen.
ich wollte mal die nächsten Tage abwarten, ob noch weitere Aktivitäten zu erkennen sind, wenn ja, stelle ich mal eine Kastenfalle auf, dann habe ich ev. den Übeltäter nicht nur auf dem Foto, sondern in echt vor Augen. 
Ich bleibe dran und berichte.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wenns ein Vieh sein sollte, das schmecken könnte, sag Bescheid - bin Koch 
;-))


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jim,

das ist auch echt ein spannender Krimi, allerdings glaube ich, für die Forellen ist das bestimmt kein Spaß mehr. Ich konnte feststellen, daß die; nachdem solche Vorkommnisse waren, sich extrem scheu verhalten haben, bei meinem Auftauchen am Zaun stoben sie in Panik auseinander, was früher nicht der Fall war.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenns ein Vieh sein sollte, das schmecken könnte, sag Bescheid - bin Koch
> ;-))




Okay Thomas,

und aus dem Fell kannst Du noch ´ne Mütze basteln.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

grins - das würde doch zu mir passen ;-))


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> danke für den Tip, ich habe es auch gesehen.
> ich wollte mal die nächsten Tage abwarten, ob noch weitere Aktivitäten zu erkennen sind, *wenn ja, stelle ich mal eine Kastenfalle auf*, dann habe ich ev. den Übeltäter nicht nur auf dem Foto, sondern in echt vor Augen.
> Ich bleibe dran und berichte.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



waidmannsheil


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Legal?
Illegal?
Scheixxegal ;-)))

Da kommen wieder die Parolen aus der Jugend hoch..


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

|sagnix


----------



## JimiG (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich hätte da noch etliche Fellspanner aus meiner Zeit als Hamsterfänger zu DDR-Zeiten und könnte dir dann auch zeigen wie du dem Vieh nur mit ner Kneifzange das Fell abziehst .( dann bleibts ganz) 

Aber Spaß beiseite ich bin gespannt was du da ans Tageslicht förderst.


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



JimiG schrieb:


> Aber Spaß beiseite ich bin gespannt was du da ans Tageslicht förderst.




ich glaube fast schon an ausgehungerte Aliens. (wegen der so sauber ablutschten Mittelgräte).

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

na also so nen 50qm Teich ist doch schnell abgesichert. 
wie gesagt, das wird alles nix 100% werden. auch mit der Kastenfalle ist das gar nicht so leicht. 
Warum sollte der "Täter" in ein ihm unheimliches Gebilde krabbeln wegen was zu Fressen, wenn er gefahrlos am Teich ran kann?
Kauf oder leih Dir ne Wildkamera, schau was es ist und leite dann die entsprechenden Maßnahmen ein, z. B. E-Zaun, etc. 
Alles andere ist m. M. nach nur rumdoktern.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Interessante Geschichte!

Ich tippe auch auf Mink.

Auch wenn ich Dich gut verstehen kann:
Von der Idee mit dem Luftgewehr solltest Du aber bitte unbedingt Abstand nehmen:

Die Tötungswirkung könnte zwar, wenn es entsprechend starke Federn hat (und dann Waffenbesitzkartenpflichtig ist) zwar ausreichen, aber nur bei einem perfekten Treffer.
Die tödliche Zone dürfte aber bei einem Mink kaum größer als eine Streichholzschachtel sein und die Biester sind verdammt quirlig...
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ihn übelst krankzuschießen ist, auch wenn Du ein hervorragender Schütze bist, wesentlich höher, als ihn (sofort) tödlich zu treffen!

Marder sind deutlich größer und auf die schießt man entweder mit Schrot oder gar nicht.

Versuche es mit einer Falle!
Ich würde ja zur Schlagfalle tendieren, aber als Nicht-Jäger solltest Du zur Kastenfalle greifen.

Dann bring es aber auch zu Ende:
Der Mink hat bei uns genausoviel verloren, wie z.B. Sonnenbarsch oder Katzenwels!
Ihn 50 km weiter auszusetzten ist also keine gute Idee...

In einen Sack und mit voller Wucht auf den Boden knallen soll da recht wirkungsvoll sein.
(Hab ich gehört....)

Wenn Du´s nicht übers Herz bringst, dann gib in im Tierheim ab.

Vielleicht solltest Du auch mal mir dem zuständigen Jagdpächter reden.
:mDie meisten Jäger sind sehr kooperativ, wenn´s um die Raubzeugbejagung geht und Du bist dann auch rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite, wenn Du eine Falle auf dem Grundstück nur "beaufsichtigst"...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Syntac schrieb:


> nauch mit der Kastenfalle ist das gar nicht so leicht.
> Warum sollte der "Täter" in ein ihm unheimliches Gebilde krabbeln wegen was zu Fressen, wenn er gefahrlos am Teich ran kann?


Stimmt schon:
Die Kastenfalle gilt als Katzenfalle und ist nur eine Verlegenheitslösung.

Fangjagd ist eine Kunst für sich.
Wer´s kann, fängt auch mit der Kastenfalle Raubwild.

Gewöhunung, ankirren und Zwangspaß sind die Wege zum Erfolg...


----------



## AAlfänger (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi,
ich würde sagen nehm Dynamit, dann ist das Viech erledigt und der Rest der Forellen kann auch gleich geräuchert werden!
Aber im Ernst, sowas kann einen schon zur Weisglut treiben.
Meine Schwägerin hat nun schon anderthalb Jahre einen Marder auf dem Dachboden (eine Schule)! Die Gemeinde als Träger hat auch schon alles versucht, aber der Marder kommt immer wieder!
Sie denkt mittlerweile auch an Dynamit

Mit Mitgefühl AAlfänger:m


----------



## madpraesi (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - das würde doch zu mir passen ;-))



Sorry aber pro einmal kochen 
 eine MÜTZE ??? |kopfkrat

Gruß Christian #h


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nachtschwärmer,

das mit dem Luftgewehr war ja nur ein Spaß von mir.
Eine Totschlagfalle möchte ich eigentlich nicht einsetzen, denn wird das Tier nicht sofort getötet sondern vielleicht nur eingequetscht, es würde womöglich stundenlang schreien und 10 - 20 m von den Teichen stehen 3 Häuser.
Damit könnte ich mir wirklich tierischen Ärger aufhalsen.
Eine Kastenfalle wird schon einen Erfolg bringen, ich habe mich da mal eingelesen.
Sie sollte am besten aus Holz sein; weil dunkel / Marderartige laufen bekanntlich nicht gerne über Draht; sollte über 2 Klappen verfügen; weil die Tiere nicht gern in eine dunkle Sackgasse gehen und die Länge sollte 1,20 m betragen, damit beim Auslösen des Mechanismus durch das in der Mitte befindliche Trittbrett sich auch der gesammte Tierkörper in der Falle befindet. Außerdem sollte man um und in der Falle bei gesicherten Falltüren bis zu 14 Tage anködern. Wird der Köder in der offenen Falle auch angenommen, schlägt man zu; d.h. die Falle wird scharf gestellt.

Ich habe mal diese ins Auge gefaßt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180777049856?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Meine Schwägerin hat nun schon anderthalb Jahre einen Marder auf dem Dachboden (eine Schule)! Die Gemeinde als Träger hat auch schon alles versucht, aber der Marder kommt immer wieder!
> *Sie denkt mittlerweile auch an Dynamit*
> 
> Mit Mitgefühl AAlfänger:m




Wenn´s was zu erben gibt, besorg Deiner Schwägerin das Dynamit. 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Syntac schrieb:


> Kauf oder leih Dir ne Wildkamera, schau was es ist und leite dann die entsprechenden Maßnahmen ein, z. B. E-Zaun, etc.
> Alles andere ist m. M. nach nur rumdoktern.




Wenn ich den neuen Zaun spanne habe ich sowieso einen Elektrozaun geplant, damit ich für immer Ruhe habe.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## uwe2855 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich lese diesen „Krimi“ ebenfalls laufend mit. Habe ebenfalls solche Teiche.

Ich kann dir auch nur dazu raten die zuständigen Jäger zu kontaktieren. Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, das sie sehr hilfsbereit sind. Vor allem haben sie Verständnis für solche Probleme. Sie sind ebenfalls bestimmt an diesen „unbekannten Räubern“ in ihrem Revier interessiert und haben für die Beseitigung dieser Räuber auch sicherlich die passende Lösung. Das wird auch billiger als sich selber eine Kastenfalle zu besorgen.

Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Uwe,

auch Deinen Tipp werde ich beherzigen und mich mal mit dem zuständigen Jagdpächter kurzschließen.

Wie ich sehe, wohnen wir ja gar nicht weit auseinander. Falls mal Deinerseits Interesse an einem persönlichen Erfahrungsaustausch besteht; herzlich gerne; dann am besten über eine PN.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## maflomi01 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Marder auf dem Dachboden? einfache Lösung , eine Stinke Windel von einem Baby da hin legen wo er gerne ist (er wird sich verziehen , die mögen diesen Geruch nicht), sollte dies nicht funktionieren , eine Schale mit Ammoniak Lösung hinstellen (dies stinkt ihm doppelt so doll),
 sollte dies auch fehlschlagen fallen mir nur Zwei etwas Rabiate weisen ein die eine ist eine Katze dort einzusperren sie wird dir aber hinterher die Hölle heiß machen Katze und Marder werden sich fetzen , die zweite ist feinen Maschen Draht lose auf dem Fußboden zuverlegen dieser bleibt zwischen seinen Krallen hängen und er wird sich zwar nicht verletzen aber es wird sehr unangenehm für ihn.
 Bei uns hat die Windel Geschichte nicht gereicht auch der Ammoniak nicht (Marder sind Schlecker Mäuler wir hatten nicht bemerkt das wir ein Bienenvolk auf dem Dachboden hatten da hat er immer gefrühstückt), Katze Hatten wir nicht zur Hand also Draht war die Wahl, in der Selben Nacht haben wir nicht schlafen Können sein Geschrei war (2h) extrem und ging unter die Haut aber wir hatten 12Jahre Ruhe, wie es Heute ist weiß ich nicht wir sind Umgezogen, gestorben ist er an dem Zwischenfall damals nicht, wir wussten lange das einer immer unseren Garten als Durchgang nutzte er hatte braunes Fell und einen abgehackten (verheilte Verletzung?) Schwanz, dieses Tier habe ich in besagter Nacht flüchten gesehen , und noch weitere Jahre unseren Garten als Futterweg benutzen gesehen nur um den Dachboden hat er einen Weiten Bogen gemacht.


----------



## sprogoe (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich habe mir die Ratschläge von Nachtschwärmer78 und Uwe2855 zu Herzen genommen und war heute bei der Kreisverwaltung / Veterinäramt.
Die haben meine Telefonnummer notiert und versprochen, den zuständigen Jagdpächter zu informieren, damit der sich mit mir in Verbindung setzt.
Anschließend war ich bei den Teichen und bei Annäherung an den Zaun sprang sofort das Ultraschallgerät an und was soll ich sagen; keinerlei Hinweise, das der Unbekannte wieder zugeschlagen hätte.
Vielleicht doch schon ein 1. Erfolg, obwohl das Vieh ja noch dort sein wird und sich vielleicht nur nicht mehr in den Teich traut.
Wenn es was Neues gibt; auch ev. von Seiten des Jagdpächters; berichte ich.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wir sind alle gespannt.#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

gibts schon was neues siggi oder ist der teich schon leer???;+


----------



## sprogoe (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Forellen scheinen noch immer zu verschwinden, jetzt aber spurlos.
Das habe ich gemerkt, weil ich den anderen Teich abgelassen und gesäubert habe und dort nur noch 3 Forellen drin waren, obwohl es 2 Tage vorher noch 4 waren und die hatten schon Stückgewichte von knapp 500 g.
ich hatte zwischenzeitlich den Jagdpächter am Teich, der sagte mir, Fuchs, Marder oder Waschbär gehen nicht ins Wasser, jagen dort Fische und fressen sie auch noch im Wasser.
Der Mink macht das schon, aber ihm ist noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen, daß die hier in der Gegend leben.
Er deutete an, ich könne ja mal eine Falle oder / und eine Kamera aufstellen und sollte ich wissen was es ist, ihm Bescheid sagen, weil ihn das auch sehr interessiert. 

Meine Meinung ist; es handelt sich hier um mindestens 2 Tierarten; die eine geht ins Wasser, dabei überklettert es den Zaun an einem Pfosten, fängt Forellen oder tötet auch welche aus reinem Jagdinstinkt.
Den Fisch, den dieses Vieh fressen will, nimmt er mit und frisst ihn ganz wo anders. Fische, die nur getötet wurden und im Wasser blieben, wurden von einer ganz anderen Tierart gefressen und zwar im Wasser. Hierbei denke ich eventuell um den Bisam, auch wegen der total abgelutschten Wirbelsäule.
Ein paar Meter hinter dem Teich fließt ja ein Graben und der Bisam könnte von dort in meinen Teich gelangen und zwar wahrscheinlich tatsächlich durch die Abflußrohre, die ich aber inzwischen mit Kaninchendraht umspannt habe und seitdem auch keine Fischreste mehr im Wasser gefunden habe.

Ich habe vorhin eine Lebendfall aufgestellt und schau mal, ob ich damit Erfolg habe.
Ich schreibe auf alle Fälle, wenn es neue Ereignisse gibt.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch mal für die rege Anteilnahme und die vielen Tips bedanken und ich denke, es hat vielen Spaß gemacht, daß dieses rätzelhafte Geheimnis einmal gelüftet wird.
Es wäre sicher auch im Interesse anderer Teichbesitzer, wenn herauskommt, wo die Fische abbleiben.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

man man, was nen Elefant aus ner Mücke... 

Füchse gehen nicht ins Wasser, klar, haben mir diverse Jäger auch nicht geglaubt - habe aber nen Video wo der Fuchs sich am Teich nach dem Bad schüttelt


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Waschbär geht nicht ins Wasser? woher bezieht der "Grünrock" seine Info's?
Gruß A.


----------



## GeorgeB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Natürlich gehen Waschbären ins Wasser. Sie "waschen" dort ihre Nahrung. Darum heißen sie so. Sie können schwimmen und fressen auch Fische, wenn sie sich drauf eingeschossen haben.

Aufgrund der Hinterlassenschaften würde ich aber weiterhin einen Mink vermuten. Fangen dat Viech, und gucken. :m

Fuchs würde mich extrem wundern. Bisam auch, wenn auch nicht ganz so stark wie Fuchs. Bisampopulationen sind sehr jung. Die würden wahrscheinlich versuchen sich gleich ganz am Teich nieder zu lassen.


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Servus.
Bisam sind aber reine Vegetarier die fressen keine Fische soweit ich informiert bin.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Bisam sind aber reine Vegetarier die fressen keine Fische soweit ich informiert bin.
> MfG
> Lenzi



ist falsch-fressen auch Fische aber eher langsamere und Muscheln


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Was ist mit der stinknormalen "Hauskatze"? Ein Nachbar hat mehrere Samtpfoten dabei "erwischt", wie sie in seinem "Biotop" alles rausholten, was drin war. Fisch, Frosch, Kröten - zum Nachtisch die Vögel, die rundherum in der Gegend genistet hatten... Hat die schon jemand auf dem Radar gehabt?
Sie nehmen ihre Beute definitiv woanders mit hin! Sei es als "Geschenk" für den Büchsenöffner...


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Frank, 
´ne Katze ist wasserscheu, die taucht doch nicht nach Forellen. 
Heute war folgendes:
die aufgestellte Falle war leer und da ich als Köder ein Hühnerei drin hatte, wird es auch kein Marder sein. Ich habe sie an einem anderen Platz mit einer halben Forelle als Köder wieder aufgestellt.
In dem Teich, wo die eh. Setzlinge drin sind, lagen heute 2 tote mit eindeutigen Bißverletzungen am Grund.
Der andere Teich wurde am Samstag mit 75 kg Portionsforellen; Stückgewicht 350-450 g; besetzt.
Heute sehe ich mind. 6-7 Forellen mit Bißspuren, vorwiegend im Schwanzflossenbereich, einige seitlich am Bauch und eine am Kopf. 3 Forellen wurde ein Stück der Schwanzflosse abgebissen (ganz frische, noch blutige Wunden).
Wer weiß, wieviele Forellen rausgeholt und weggeschleppt wurden.#q

Jetzt ist mir echt jedes Mittel recht.

Zunächst spanne ich so schnell wie möglich den neuen Zaun und hänge ein elektr. Weidezaungerät dran und dann mal sehen, ob die Falle noch was hergibt.  

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Stulle (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hast du bilder von den biss Spuren? Ich wohn nicht gerade mitten in der natur aber das einzige was hier Fische in der art verletzt sind kormorane, die Spuren sind recht gut zu erkennen. 

send via mobil


----------



## GeorgeB (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Kormorane kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die hätte man aber wahrscheinlich schon gesehen. Die hauen meist erst ab, wenn Menschen sich direkt nähern, und das kriegt man mit.

Wenn das Vieh derartig intensiv wütet, tippe ich immer mehr auf Mink. Bin echt gespannt. #6


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Katzen sind nicht alle wasserscheu! Vieh hüppt mit Schwung auf Fisch im Flachwasserbereich und befördert ihn mit einer eleganten Rückhand aus dem Tümpel...
Aber bei dem, was Du da jetzt beschreibst, glaube ich auch nicht mehr daran... Der Weidezaun würde bei mir schon geordert und schnellstmöglich installiert sein!!!


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Kormorane kann ich nicht beurteilen. Die hätte man aber wahrscheinlich schon gesehen. Die hauen meist erst ab, wenn Menschen sich direkt nähern, und das kriegt man mit.
> 
> Wenn das Vieh derartig intensiv wütet, tippe ich immer mehr auf Mink. Bin echt gespannt. #6




ich neige dazu, Dir voll und ganz Recht zu geben.
Reiher habe ich schon gesehen, Kormorane noch nie und Flugsaurier können wegen der Überspannung durch Schnüre dort nicht rein. Außerdem weder Federvieh noch Katzen beißen Fischen Stücke aus der Schwanzflosse, der Mink ja, um seine Opfer in den Schwimmbewegungen zu lähmen.

Ich kriege ihn schon noch und dann Gnade ihm Gott, welche Fotos wollt ihr dann sehen, vor der Häutung oder danach?

Jetzt verstehe ich auch die Äußerungen meines Vorgängers gegenüber dem Besitzer: "die klauen mir da Fische".
Er war im Glauben, daß dies durch Menschen geschieht, zumal er dem Besitzer Schlüssel von der Zaunanlage und den Hütten überlassen hatte, damit der während seiner Abwesenheit die Forellen füttern sollte.
Mir hat er dann mal angedeutet: "gib lieber niemand einen Schlüssel".
Aber der Besitzer sagte mir mal, daß er auf dem Teichgelände eine große Fichte wegen Sturmschaden fällen mußte und er hätte in der Baumspitze jede Menge von Forellenresten gefunden.
Das deutet ja schon auf einen Räuber der klettern kann und Fische nicht im Ganzen verschluckt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@ Frank,
Draht und Weidezaungerät sind bestellt, aber lieber als zu wissen, daß der Räuber danach nicht mehr in die Teiche geht, wäre mir die Tatsache, daß er (unfallbedingt) das gesammte Grundstück überhaupt nicht mehr betreten kann.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich kriege ihn schon noch und dann Gnade ihm Gott, welche Fotos wollt ihr dann sehen, vor der Häutung oder danach?



Das mit den Fotos würde ich wegen Straftatbestand lassen, trotzdem, falls es ein Mink ist, bitte so nett sein und das Problem letal lösen...


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ne`,
ist schon klar, man sagt vieles, wenn man ´nen dicken Hals hat.
Wenn ich einen in der Falle haben sollte, rufe ich den Jagdpächter an und der soll dann entscheiden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## daoxxnsepp (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich denke, dass es sich dabei um einen Fischotter handelt.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

hier mal 2 Fotos von den Bißspuren an einer 250 g Forelle, die größeren im anderen Teich mit den abgebissenen Schwanzflossen kann ich nicht fotografieren, da sie noch rumschwimmen, fragt sich nur, wie lange noch.
Auf der einen Seite sieht man die blutige Verletzung, während auf der anderen Seite in dem Bereich die Schuppen fehlen.


----------



## Skipper47 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo, ich habe seit 45 Jahren mit Forellen zu tun und an meinen Teichen immer Probleme mit Räubern. schicke bitte mal ein Bild mit den Bißspuren. Ich denke ich kann dir weiterhelfen.
Gruss Fritz


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es sich dabei um einen Fischotter handelt.




ist Dir denn etwas bekannt darüber, daß ein Fischotter über einen 1,50 m hohen Zaun klettert?


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> @ Frank,
> Draht und Weidezaungerät sind bestellt, aber lieber als zu wissen, daß der Räuber danach nicht mehr in die Teiche geht, wäre mir die Tatsache, daß er (unfallbedingt) das gesammte Grundstück überhaupt nicht mehr betreten kann.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Geh mal davon aus, dass die Burschen nicht allein sind... 
Bei uns wurden Waschbären gejagt - Ergebnis: Verdopplung des Bestands...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ne`,
> ist schon klar, man sagt vieles, wenn man ´nen dicken Hals hat.
> Wenn ich einen in der Falle haben sollte, rufe ich den Jagdpächter an und der soll dann entscheiden.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Ich gehe davon aus, daß du in NRW für die Fallenjagd eine Genehmigung der Unteren Jagdbehörde brauchen wirst...

Mach da keinen großen Ruß, wo kein Kläger....guck dir einfach den Unterschied zwischen Mink und europäischem Nerz an, falls es ein Mink ist, bekommt er paar mit'm Spaten, fertig.|wavey:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, daß du in NRW für die Fallenjagd eine Genehmigung der Unteren Jagdbehörde brauchen wirst...
> 
> Mach da keinen großen Ruß, wo kein Kläger....guck dir einfach den Unterschied zwischen Mink und europäischem Nerz an, *falls es ein Mink ist, bekommt er paar mit'm Spaten, fertig.|wavey:*




quatsch,siggi als räucherfan hat da sicher noch ne andere idee


----------



## Heidechopper (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Gehe mal davon aus, das es ein Fischotter ist: der frisst seine Beute sowohl im Wasser als auch an Land. Und: wo der Kopf des Otters durchpasst, da passt auch der ganze Körper durch! Dazu ist der Fischotter inzwischen schon viel weiter verbreitet als manche NABUs denken.

Gruß 
Rolf


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> quatsch,siggi als räucherfan hat da sicher noch ne andere idee




hmmm, |kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> quatsch,siggi als räucherfan hat da sicher noch ne andere idee



Der muß doch aber ruhig hängen....


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Schon mal in Betracht gezogen das es sich um einen Raubvogel handeln könnte ??


----------



## Onkel Frank (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Schon mal in Betracht gezogen das es sich um einen Raubvogel handeln könnte ??


 
 OK , wohl kaum |kopfkrat. Der würde wohl kaum einfach die Schwanzflosse abbeißen .Ist aber auch spannend .


----------



## phirania (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Evtl. ist da Nuffis Monster aus dem kleine Graben zugange...#c#c


----------



## Deep Down (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Evtl. ist da Nuffis Monster aus dem kleine Graben zugange...#c#c



Das läßt Dir keine Ruhe, oder?:q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Evtl. ist da Nuffis Monster aus dem kleine Graben zugange...#c#c




An den hab ich auch gerade gedacht.

Der thread hier ist ähnlich spannend. Hoffentlich sehen wir hier das Ungetüm.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Syntac schrieb:


> Füchse gehen nicht ins Wasser, klar, haben mir diverse Jäger auch nicht geglaubt - habe aber nen Video wo der Fuchs sich am Teich nach dem Bad schüttelt


Ausnahmen gibt es immer.

Aber gerade der im Wasser gestellte Schwanenhals war, vor der Fangbunkerpflicht einen der effektivsten Fangmethoden:
Der Fuchs versucht mit langgestrecktem Hals den Köder zu nehmen um sich bloß nicht unnötig die Pfoten nass zu machen.
So gab es immer einen perfekten Genickfang!



sprogoe schrieb:


> Heute war folgendes:
> die aufgestellte Falle war leer und da ich als Köder ein Hühnerei drin hatte, wird es auch kein Marder sein. Ich habe sie an einem anderen Platz mit einer halben Forelle als Köder wieder aufgestellt.



Glaub, Du stellst Dir daß mit der Falle ein bisschen zu einfach vor...

Wie gesagt: Kastenfalle=Katzenfalle
Effektiver Marderfang heißt Abzugseisen!
Und da fängt man schon (spätestens) im Herbst an, ihn regelmäßig(!) anzukirren.
Trotzdem kann ihn jede Veränderung davon abhalten, den Köder zu nehmen.

Mit einer frisch aufgestellten Kastenfalle mit einem Ei drin hast Du nur eine realistische Chance, einen Marder zu erwischen:
:mDaß er sich über Deine Versuche totlacht! 

Forelle als Köder ist aber der richtige Ansatz!
Solltest aber unbedingt einen Zwangspass anlegen!



> Jetzt ist mir echt jedes Mittel recht.
> 
> Zunächst spanne ich so schnell wie möglich den neuen Zaun und hänge ein elektr. Weidezaungerät dran und dann mal sehen, ob die Falle noch was hergibt.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Bloß nicht!
Damit machst Du alles kaputt!

Kein Krimi darf so ausgehen, daß der Täter unerkannt untertaucht.
:mEr muß verhaftet werden!


----------



## sprogoe (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Kein Krimi darf so ausgehen, daß der Täter unerkannt untertaucht.
> :mEr muß verhaftet werden!




Da ist was Wahres dran.
Dieser threat soll ja nicht so enden wie Nuffys "unbekannte Riesen in kleinem Graben", der erst alle so auf die Folter gespannt und uns dann auf dem Höhepunkt der Spannung allein gelassen hat und sich selber sang und klanglos verabschiedet.
Aus dem Grund habe ich mich entschlossen, morgen bei Aldi die Wildkamera zu kaufen und am Teich zu instalieren.
Mal schauen, was dabei heraus kommt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Cool!  Dann aber gleich Videos machen lassen und keine Bilder...

Die Taschenschlampe fürn Zwanni kannst dann auch gleich mit aufs Band legen! :m


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich würde auf Adler tippen.  Kormoran macht meist kleine locher auf beiden seiten und striemen

send via mobil


----------



## GeorgeB (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Sind wir alle Viecher durch? Fehlen noch Geier und Krokodil. :m


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Sind wir alle Viecher durch? Fehlen noch Geier und Krokodil. :m



Braunbär hatte noch keiner oder ?

send via mobil


----------



## ghost01 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Stehe gerade vor meinen Aquarien, meine Piranhas lassen auch nur die Gräten über.
  |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also Leutz, so langsam gleitet es ins Lächerliche ab... Nachher behauptet noch jemand, dass der geheimnisvolle Messner-Reinhold die Fische mopst. Und da weiss ja nu jeder, dass das nur ein Hirngespinst ist!!!!!! :q:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Da hast du recht, Franky :m
(Aber könnt's vielleicht ein Yeti sein, so wegen Klimawandel und so #c)


----------



## vergeben (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Franky schrieb:


> Nachher behauptet noch jemand, dass der geheimnisvolle Messner-Reinhold die Fische mopst. Und da weiss ja nu jeder, dass das nur ein Hirngespinst ist!!!!!! :q:q:q:q



Neulich haben zwei Yetis behauptet, ihn gesehen zu haben... ;-)


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ja gerade recht lustig-die Wildcam wird's hoffentlich richten.


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bin gespannt.  Einer wird bestimmt recht haben

send via mobil


----------



## gaerbsch (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ENDLICH holt er sich ne Kamera. Nach wochenlangen Spekulationen die schon nach ein oder zwei Tagen mit Kamera hätten geklärt sein können.

Ich war schon kurz davor ein Spendenkonto für eine Wildkamera einzurichten weil ich es nervlich nicht mehr ausgehalten habe.

DANKE!


----------



## Syntac (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> endlich holt er sich ne kamera. Nach wochenlangen spekulationen die schon nach ein oder zwei tagen mit kamera hätten geklärt sein können.
> 
> Ich war schon kurz davor ein spendenkonto für eine wildkamera einzurichten weil ich es nervlich nicht mehr ausgehalten habe.
> 
> Danke!




#6 #6 #6


----------



## Kaka (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



ghost01 schrieb:


> Stehe gerade vor meinen Aquarien, meine Piranhas lassen auch nur die Gräten über.
> |kopfkrat



Und wie kriegen sie die in die Baumwipfel? :q


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Die kommen aus fukushima. 

send via mobil


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Ich war schon kurz davor ein Spendenkonto für eine Wildkamera einzurichten weil ich es nervlich nicht mehr ausgehalten habe.
> 
> DANKE!



Ich brauche auch eine-bei mir ist der Übeltäter aber bekannt-nur nur noch nicht Beweiskräftig für eine Anzeige


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

2 oder 4 beinig ?

send via mobil


----------



## Skipper47 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> hier mal 2 Fotos von den Bißspuren an einer 250 g Forelle, die größeren im anderen Teich mit den abgebissenen Schwanzflossen kann ich nicht fotografieren, da sie noch rumschwimmen, fragt sich nur, wie lange noch.
> Auf der einen Seite sieht man die blutige Verletzung, während auf der anderen Seite in dem Bereich die Schuppen fehlen.



Für mich ist der Räuber eindeutig der Reiher. Normal ist da immer noch ein 3 eckiger Einstich aber die langen weissen Linien deuten eindeutig auf den Reiher. Wenn der Reiher den Fisch mal im Schnabel hatte sieht man diese weissen Linien, wenn er den Fisch halten will und mit dem Schnabel öfter umsetzt gibt es auch mehrere Linien. Achte mal an deinem Teich auf Federn  und weissen Kot. Wenn der Reiher den Fisch nicht schlucken konnte und der im Wasser bleibt werden natürlich andere Räuber knabbern und so hast du verschiedene Bißspuren. Der Verursacher ist mit Sicherheit der Reiher.
Gruss Fritz


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nach den Fotos stimme ich 100% mit Fritz überein, dass es sich um einen oder mehrere Reiher handelt. Die schmeissen auch schon mal ein paar Fische nur zur Gaudi an Land.


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Reiher schaffen so große Fische ans land ?

send via mobil


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Stulle schrieb:


> 2 oder 4 beinig ?
> 
> send via mobil



2 Beinig-Feriengast des Verpächters-hat er schon bei den Vorgängern so getrieben


----------



## sprogoe (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Skipper47 

Fritz,
wenn Du noch eine Erklärung parat hast, wie der Reiher ins Wasser kommen kann, will ich das ja glauben.
Aber wer beißt den Forellen ein Stück der Schwanzflosse ab?

Meinst Du die Rogner (Weibchen) waren´s, die scharf auf die Schwänze der Milchner (Männchen) sind?:q

Um die Teiche ist ein Zaun gespannt und obendrüber Schüre im Abstand von 30 cm, also für Reiher eigentlich unmöglich ins Wasser zu gelangen.
Der Reiher kommt hin und wieder mal und sitzt auf einem hohen Baum.
Kormorane habe ich dort noch nie gesehen und auch nicht der Bauer, dem das Grundstück gehört.

Zur Veranschaulichung mal 2 Fotos von einem der Teiche:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

An alle,

mit der Wildkamera machen wir das jetzt so, da jeder wissen will, um welchen Geheimdienstler es sich hier handelt und mit seinem Tip gerne richtig liegen will, zahlt derjenige die Kamera, der Recht hatte.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Und wenn keiner richtig lag , lässt du ne runde geräucherte Forellen springen?#6


----------



## sprogoe (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mensch Axel,
Mach mich doch nicht ganz fertig, ich spendiere doch schon jede Nacht ´ne Runde lebendfrische Forellen.
Wäre ja was Anderes, wenn einige von euch hier in meiner Nähe wohnen würden, könnte man sich echt mal bei mir treffen, zusammen die Teiche begutachten oder auch am Räucherofen sitzen und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß Siggi


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich lass nen geräucherten brassen springen wenn ich recht hab xD

send via mobil


----------



## sprogoe (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Sind wir alle Viecher durch? Fehlen noch Geier und Krokodil. :m




Eisbär hatte noch keiner, der ist zwar nicht zu übersehen, läßt sich aber wegen seinem auffällig hellem Fell nicht gerne blicken.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich glaube ich hab den Täter gefunden
http://www.cuxkatzen.de/assets/images/Hannes_Raubfisch.jpg


----------



## vergeben (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab den Täter gefunden
> http://www.cuxkatzen.de/assets/images/Hannes_Raubfisch.jpg



Ein Catfish?


----------



## STORM_2012 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



vergeben schrieb:


> Ein Catfish?



Jup genau #6 kann über den Zaun klettern, schwimmen, tauchen und frisst Fisch:q wenn es doch nicht der catfish sein sollte weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Stulle (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> 2 Beinig-Feriengast des Verpächters-hat er schon bei den Vorgängern so getrieben



Die sind nicht so gut beim verstecken und stehen nicht unter Naturschutz


----------



## lausi97 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Mensch Axel,
> Mach mich doch nicht ganz fertig, ich spendiere doch schon jede Nacht ´ne Runde lebendfrische Forellen.
> Wäre ja was Anderes, wenn einige von euch hier in meiner Nähe wohnen würden, könnte man sich echt mal bei mir treffen, zusammen die Teiche begutachten oder auch am Räucherofen sitzen und
> 
> ...



Wenn de nich genug hast komm vorbei,werden uns dann einig.Aber ehrlich der Reihet kann prima auf dem Mönch landen, schau morgen aber mal genauer auf die Foddos. 
Bye the weg: es könnt auch nen Wollperdinger sein..............


----------



## STORM_2012 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Wenn de nich genug hast komm vorbei,werden uns dann einig.Aber ehrlich der Reihet kann prima auf dem Mönch landen, schau morgen aber mal genauer auf die Foddos.
> Bye the weg: es könnt auch nen Wollperdinger sein..............



Das doch ein Fabelwesen oder|kopfkrat


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wollperdinger sind wirklich Fabelwesen.#d

Was es allerdings tatsächlich gibt, Wolpertinger!

Bei uns sind sie gar nicht mal so selten.
Nur werden sie kaum bemerkt, weil sie extrem scheu und vorsichtig sind.
Gibt hier sogar mehrere Unterarten.

:mSie können alle fliegen und sind meist auch hervorragende Schwimmer.

Theoretisch würden sie also wirklich in Frage kommen!
Hab schon dran gedacht, daß es einer sein könnte, es aber ausgeschlossen, da es keine bestätigten Vorkommen ausserhalb Bayerns gibt!
Wenn Dir der Nachweis gelingen würde wäre es eine absolute Sensation!

Ihr Fang ist allerdings alles andere als einfach...


----------



## Deichvogt (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wolpertinger!


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich der Reihet kann prima auf dem Mönch landen, schau morgen aber mal genauer auf die Foddos.




Du meinst, die könnten (wie ein Hubschrauber) langsam runterschweben, mit den Füßen auf dem Brett oder den Balken landen, dann die Flügel anlegen (weil die Schnüre etwa 30 cm Abstand zueinander haben) und ins Wasser gehen?

Klingt auch plausibel, aber dann muß er schon ´nen Köpper machen und tauchen können, denn das Wasser ist 1,10 , tief (täuscht vielleicht auf den Fotos weniger vor, weil es so klar ist).
Normal geht der Reiher doch nur an Stellen ins Wasser, wo es für ihn nur Knietief ist, außerdem habe ich weder auf dem Brett noch am Gewässergrund Reiherschitt gesehen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

So ´nen Wolpertinger könnte ich gebrauchen.... an eine Angelschnur binden, an der Wildkamera vorbeiziehen, Foto hier einstellen.:vik:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Deichvogt (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Schon mal mit Ansitz probiert?
Schön getarnt und auf alles vorbereitet?
Haben am Teich meines Arbeitskollegen in der zweiten Nacht drei Fischräuber (zweibeinig) verkloppen können!!!
Seitdem ist etwas ruhe eingekehrt...


----------



## Deichvogt (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Sorry, wer lesen kann...#q
bei dir bleiben Reste über!!!
Nicht das gleiche Symptom aber gleiches Problem!


----------



## Syntac (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Normal geht der Reiher doch nur an Stellen ins Wasser, wo es für ihn nur Knietief ist



na das sollte man den Reihern vielleicht mal sagen! 
scheinen nämlich einige nicht zu wissen. 

Aber mach Dich mal auf die Socken, in 21 Minuten gibts die Wildkamera und in 81 Minuten wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. 
hol mir auch noch eine.


----------



## lausi97 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Syntac schrieb:


> na das sollte man den Reihern vielleicht mal sagen!
> scheinen nämlich einige nicht zu wissen.
> 
> Aber mach Dich mal auf die Socken, in 21 Minuten gibts die Wildkamera und in 81 Minuten wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.
> hol mir auch noch eine.



Hab ich schon versucht denen das zu sagen, aber sie hören nicht und stehen bis zum Hals im Wasser oder schwimmen sogar( spezialisiert).Sigi ehrlich gesagt glaube ich Reiher,der bekommt se nicht geschlagen und normale Ratten erledigen den rest.


----------



## Stulle (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon versucht denen das zu sagen, aber sie hören nicht und stehen bis zum Hals im Wasser oder schwimmen sogar( spezialisiert).Sigi ehrlich gesagt glaube ich Reiher,der bekommt se nicht geschlagen und normale Ratten erledigen den rest.



Das mit dem wolperdinger fand ich spannender. 

send via mobil


----------



## Syntac (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



lausi97 schrieb:


> hab ich schon versucht denen das zu sagen, aber sie hören nicht und stehen bis zum hals im wasser oder schwimmen sogar( spezialisiert).sigi ehrlich gesagt glaube ich reiher,der bekommt se nicht geschlagen und normale ratten erledigen den rest.




d a n k e!


----------



## uwe2855 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Poh, wird ja immer spannender dieser Trööt hier.
Ich tippe wie Lausi 97 auch auf Reiher und kleinere „Entsorger“. Obwohl die Teiche gesichert sind wie Guantanamo finden die Reiher immer noch ein Schlupfloch. Kenne ich ebenfalls aus Erfahrung.
In den nächsten Tagen werde ich nicht mehr von meinem Laptop weichen, in ständiger Erwartung neuester Bilder des (noch) unbekannten Räubers. Also Siggi, enttäusche uns nicht und halte uns auf dem Laufenden!

Uwe


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich glaube siggi wird uns hier in den nächsten tagen eine Weltsensation präsentieren |bigeyes eine noch unbekannte Art. Dann brauchst keine Forellen mehr veredeln:q sondern nimmst eintritt wenn dir die Forscher die Bude einlaufen


----------



## lausi97 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

so mal genauer auf foddos jeguckt:Sigi ehrlich,die Überspannung ist ein witz,wundert mich das da noch kein Reiherchen sich totgelacht hat,die können wunnerbar auf dem Einlaufrohr,dem Rohr was im Teich neben dem Mönch steckt in der ecke und auf den Eisenstangen landen.Da hilft nur nen richtiges Netz,schau mal bei diversen Netzfabriken rein,da gibt es das richtige zum schmalen Taler.

#h


----------



## lausi97 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

http://www.engel-netze.de/smart5/de...ethylen-pe-teichabdecknetz-80-mm-2-3-2-2.html

so da gibt es was vernünftiges,bestell da immer wenn ich was brauch


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jo, E-Zaun, Kamera, Überspannnetze, Fallen, Selbstschussanlage und fertig ist der Hochsicherungstrakt, fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Wachdienst!
Sieht bestimmt richtig idyllisch aus, dass Teicheck?

Nachtrag: Ich bitte darum, diesen Beitrag nicht ganz Ernst zu nehmen, nur etwas!

Jürgen


----------



## lausi97 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, E-Zaun, Kamera, Überspannnetze, Fallen, Selbstschussanlage und fertig ist der Hochsicherungstrakt, fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Wachdienst!
> Sieht bestimmt richtig idyllisch aus, dass Teicheck?
> 
> Nachtrag: Ich bitte darum, diesen Beitrag nicht ganz Ernst zu nehmen, nur etwas!
> ...



Jürgen hast eigentlich recht,aber man tut und macht und macht und tut und dann kommt irgend son 2/4 Beiniger Michnix oder Notme und kann mein und sein nicht unterscheiden#d#d,geht gar nich.......................


Achso,bei uns im Sauerland heißt der *Woll*perdinger


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> aber man tut und macht und macht und tut


Das ist verständlich, wenn man Maßnahmen ergreift, um die Ernte seiner Mühen einzufahren!
Aber es ist dann auch ein erheblicher finanzieller Aufwand, wenn ich nur die Kosten für so ein Weidezaungerät plus Batterie sehe, oder Abspannnetze und ob dass im Verhältnis steht, mal abgesehen vom Bild, welches eine solche Anlage dann abgibt.
Ich glaube da würde ich eine einfache Vergrämung und ein paar gefressene Fische vorziehen!
Aber dass muss selbstverständlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Jürgen


----------



## Skipper47 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi, junge Reiher mögen mit der Abspannung noch Probleme haben aber ältere Reiher haben das schnell raus. Die Abspannung über dem Teich ist o.k. aber die Ränder musst du besser sichern. Die Reiher gehen mit dem Kopf unter deiner Abspannung durch und wenn die zu locker ist können sie zustossen also Kopf nach unten zwischen der Abspannung darf nicht gehen d.h. bei deiner Abspannung können die zustossen und deine Forellen töten. Den Rest besorgen andere. Die äussere Absicherung mit 65-70cm Hasendraht absichern und nah am Teich so befestigen, dass es stabil ist und ich denke du hast ruhe.
Gruss Fritz


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jetzt ist mir der Räuber nicht mehr unbekannt, das 1. Foto zeigt es und mir ist klar, wie die abgelutschten Mittelgräten ins Wasser kommen.
Die Fische werden mit dem Rüssel eingesaugt und das Fleisch dabei sauber abgelutscht, da ihn aber die Gräten kitzeln, muß er niesen und die Mittelgräte fliegt ins Wasser zurück.:q


----------



## lausi97 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist verständlich, wenn man Maßnahmen ergreift, um die Ernte seiner Mühen einzufahren!
> Aber es ist dann auch ein erheblicher finanzieller Aufwand, wenn ich nur die Kosten für so ein Weidezaungerät plus Batterie sehe, oder Abspannnetze und ob dass im Verhältnis steht, mal abgesehen vom Bild, welches eine solche Anlage dann abgibt.
> Ich glaube da würde ich eine einfache Vergrämung und ein paar gefressene Fische vorziehen!
> Aber dass muss selbstverständlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
> ...




wenn es denne bei ein paar bleibt,hatte Kunden,denen sind in 2-3Wochen 200-250Fische weggefressen worden.Ich glaub beim Sigi sind es auch schon mehr als 10, wenn man nur 250 im Teich hat und die hälfte weg ist,dann hascht och keen böck mehr.

Sigi watten datten,kann datt nich gucken


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich habe erst jetzt alles gelesen und bedanke mich bei allen, für die rege Teilnahme und die vielen interessanten Tips und Anregungen.
Kamera ist gekauft; noch nicht instaliert
Weidezaungerät, Litze und Isolatoren sind heute angekommen, noch nicht instaliert.
Ein Netz zum Überspannen hatte ich auch schon geplant, wird noch angeschafft.
Es hilft ja alles nichts, das Aussehen muß Nebensache sein, aber der oder die Unbekannten müssen mit aller Macht von den Fischen ferngehalten werden.
Das Netz wird eh´ nur an Haken eingehängt und bei Bedarf (zum Durchziehen des Schleppnetzes) abgenommen, genau, wie ich es auch mit den Schnüren tun muß.

@ Lausi,
daß der Reiher schon so geschickt ist, daß er auch noch durch die Schnüre ins Wasser kommt, leuchtet mir schon ein, aber in dem 2. Teich sind die Zaunpfähle so hoch, daß die Schnüre etwa 2 m über der Wasseroberfläche sind und da bin ich mir nicht sicher, daß das ein Reiher schafft.
Vor Allem; die Aktivitäten finden ja nur nachts statt, obwohl die Reiher wohl auch vor der Dunkelheit nicht zurückschrecken.

Was währe Deiner Meinung nach denn sinnvoller, die Schnüre weg und stattdessen mit Netz überspannen, oder eventuell sogar mit Elektrolitze überspannen und unter Strom setzen?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi, junge Reiher mögen mit der Abspannung noch Probleme haben aber ältere Reiher haben das schnell raus. Die Abspannung über dem Teich ist o.k. aber die Ränder musst du besser sichern. Die Reiher gehen mit dem Kopf unter deiner Abspannung durch und wenn die zu locker ist können sie zustossen also Kopf nach unten zwischen der Abspannung darf nicht gehen d.h. bei deiner Abspannung können die zustossen und deine Forellen töten. Den Rest besorgen andere. Die äussere Absicherung mit 65-70cm Hasendraht absichern und nah am Teich so befestigen, dass es stabil ist und ich denke du hast ruhe.
> Gruss Fritz




Danke Fritz,

Hasendraht in 1 m Höhe ist ja um den Teich, aber selbst wenn von oben ein Reiher irgendwie durch die Schnüre hindurchkommt und mit den Füßen auf dem Brett, dem Balken oder auch dem Abflußrohr zu stehen kommt, wie sollte der mit seinem Schnabel zustoßen können, wenn das Wasser ca. 1m tief ist und die Forellen bei mir grundsätzlich nur in Grundnähe schwimmen, auch bei extremer Hitze, da es Quellwasser ist und auch im Sommer eiskalt. Nicht, wie man es bei den meisten Anlagen kennt, daß sie im Sommer letargisch dicht unter Oberfläche stehen, weil das Wasser zu warm ist und Sauerstoffmangel herrscht.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi lass aber noch das Weidezaungerät etc. weg und stelle nur du Kamera auf. Wenn du dann den Täter hast kann man ja weiter überlegen welche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen du noch brauchst.


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist verständlich, wenn man Maßnahmen ergreift, um die Ernte seiner Mühen einzufahren!
> Aber es ist dann auch ein erheblicher finanzieller Aufwand, wenn ich nur die Kosten für so ein Weidezaungerät plus Batterie sehe, oder Abspannnetze und ob dass im Verhältnis steht, mal abgesehen vom Bild, welches eine solche Anlage dann abgibt.
> Ich glaube da würde ich eine einfache Vergrämung und ein paar gefressene Fische vorziehen!
> Aber dass muss selbstverständlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
> ...




Jürgen,

die Kosten für Weidezaungerät, Litze und Isolaroren lagen bei knapp 100.- €, also zu verkraften, aber es handelt sich ja nicht nur um "ein paar Fische" sondern seit 6 Monaten sind meiner Einschätzung nach mehr als 200 verschwunden und das muß aufhören, egal wie die Optik wirkt.
Diese Forellen brauche ich selber und nicht dieser Vielfraß (fällt mir ein, den hatten wir hier auch noch nicht auf dem Schirm). 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Siggi lass aber noch das Weidezaungerät etc. weg und stelle nur du Kamera auf. Wenn du dann den Täter hast kann man ja weiter überlegen welche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen du noch brauchst.



Okay,

und brav die Fotos einstellen, mache ich dann aber gebührenpflichtig; für jedes Anklicken 1 €.
(Ausgaben müssen ja wieder reingeholt werden, bin schließlich armer Rentner).

Gruß Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Klar die Bilder wollen wir alle sehen aber mit den Gebühren musst dich dann schon mit Thomas9904 auseinander setzen#g. Evtl kann er ja sogar aus dem Tier was leckeres zaubern


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich lese hier schon die ganze Zeit fleißig mit und bin gespannt um welchen Räuber es sich handelt.............. 
@SPROGOE, ein armer Rentner bist du jetzt wohl bestimmt noch nicht, da du dein Geld in die Wertanlage (Spionage und Sicherheitsgeräte) investiert hast, die du später gegen Leihgebühr an die NSA vermieten kannst 
Jedoch gehen die 200 Forellen bestimmt schon ins Geld, wenn es Portionsforellen sind!
Also von mir auch viel Glück bei der Aufklärung des Diebstahls!!!!


----------



## uwe2855 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Oh, Mist. 200 verschwundene Forellen sind ja schon ne Hausnummer. Dazu noch die vergeblichen Futterkosten dieser Fische und noch die bisherigen Ausgaben für Sicherung der Anlage. Das dabei finanziell nix bei rumkommt ist schon klar. Würde sagen: sattes Minusgeschäft.
Ok, ein Spendenaufruf für Siggi geht hier wohl nicht. Aber ich werde ihn direkt im neuen Jahr besuchen. Einen Kasten Bier bring ich ihm dann mit, damit er zumindest keinen Durst leidet. Versprochen. Die Lieblingsmarke müsste ich nur wissen. Bitte per PN wegen der Werbung.
Ich tippe immer noch auf Reiher. Habe selber solche Teiche, nur wesentlich größer. Was diese schlauen Vögel für Tricks drauf haben ist einfach nicht zu glauben. Bei der geringen Größe der Teiche von Siggi würde ich ein Netz darüber spannen. Das sieht zwar nicht so gut aus, hilft aber zu 100%. Vorausgesetzt man macht es richtig und sehr gewissenhaft.
Reiher sind auch nachts unterwegs. Was die Regenbogenforellen nachts machen weiß ich nicht so genau. Aber es scheint so, das sie nachts auch in Ufernähe schwimmen und daher Opfer vom Reiher werden. Auch ich kenne die finanziell „schmerzlichen“ Verluste. Selbst größere Forellen bis fast in Kilogröße werden erwischt. Zwar nicht direkt gefressen, sondern mit dem Schnabel ein Loch in die Fische gepickt. Wunden im Rückenbereich heilen erstaunlicherweise oftmals wieder aber wenn er sie im Bauchbereich erwischt und dabei innere Organe verletzt ists vorbei. Den Rest erledigt der Fuchs. Der kommt auch jede Nacht.
Trotzdem bin ich auf Beweisfotos gespannt.

Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Kamera habe ich heute instaliert, aber ob sie im richtigen Bereich steht, weiß ich noch nicht, muß ich vielleicht mehrere Tage verschiedene Stellen ausprobieren.
In der Falle war nichts, wie erwartet, denmach ist das Tier entweder zu groß oder zu schlau für die Falle, oder es handelt sich wirklich um einen gefiederten Räuber.
Je nachdem was es ist, kann ich ja noch die Steinzeitmethode anwenden; Fallgrube bauen.
Aber das Graben da wird ´ne Scheißarbeit, die obere Schicht ziemlich matschig, aber 20 cm tiefer kommt knochenharter Ton.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Uwe: 200 Stück sind doch normales Lehrgeld


----------



## Skipper47 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Moin Siggi, glaub mir Reiher sind sehr geduldig und deine Forellen schwimmen nicht nur am Grund und wenn du dich ruhig hinsetzt wirst du sehen wie die Forellen aufsteigen. Was ist 1m, schau dir mal den Hals von einem Reiher an.
Bei einem Meter Wassertiefe ist es kein Problem einen Fisch so zu verletzen, dass er nach dem Angriff verendet. Wenn du die gefährlichen Stellen, Rohre oder Stege besonders absicherst (Netz oder quer gespannte Schnüre) dürfte es keine Probleme mehr geben. Also mit Hals und Schnabellänge können die Grauen schon was erreichen.
Gruss Fritz


----------



## lausi97 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Also mit Hals und Schnabellänge können die Grauen schon was erreichen.
> Gruss Fritz



Nana jetz mal hier nich die Rentner beleidigen.................





duck und wech.............


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

heute hatte ich auf der Kamera ein Foto, aber was Genaues kann man nicht erkennen.
Schaut mal einen Meter rechts neben dem Abflußrohr, da sieht man etwas Graues, längliches im Wasser und postet mal, was ihr davon haltet. Die Aufnahme war scheinbar noch bei Tageslicht.
Ich werde die Kamera noch an verschiedenen Punkten aufstellen, vielleicht sieht man dann mehr.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hey siggi 

Wenn dieses graue etwas da ein tier ist dann ist es ganz schön groß#c waschbär, fischotter

Kannst du nicht auf video umstellen?


----------



## uwe2855 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ach du lieber Gott! Sieht ja aus wie ein Krokodil! Hatten wir bisher noch gar nicht dran gedacht.
Gäb ne prima Handtasche oder Blinkeretui. Zum Futtern wär das sicher auch noch was.
Nee, jetzt mal im Ernst. So etwas habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Vielleicht ein Waran?
Siggi: weitermachen! Wir brauchen noch mehr Fotos oder Videos.   

Uwe


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> heute hatte ich auf der Kamera ein Foto, *aber was Genaues kann man nicht erkennen*.
> Schaut mal einen Meter rechts neben dem Abflußrohr, da sieht man etwas Graues, längliches im Wasser und postet mal, was ihr davon haltet. Die Aufnahme war scheinbar noch bei Tageslicht.
> Ich werde die Kamera noch an verschiedenen Punkten aufstellen, vielleicht sieht man dann mehr.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



ich sehe dort gar nichts#c


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> ich sehe dort gar nichts#c



Nur so eine Art Forellen-Guantanamo.


----------



## Syntac (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi, 

für Fotos ist die Aldicam ziemlich unbrauchbar, weil für den Weißabgleich zuviel Zeit benötigt wird... stell mal um auf Videomodus.. 10 Sekunden Video, 10 Sekunden intervall. 

Sonst sind die nächsten 200 weg bevor Du überhaupt nen Phantomfoto hast


----------



## Aurikus (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich hab den Thread erst Vorgestern angefangen zu lesen. Ist mir vorher einfach nur entgangen. Deshalb mische ich mich jetzt auch mal ein!

Wer der Räuber ist, weiß ich zunächst mal überhaupt nicht. Da halte ich mich mal lieber raus! 
Mich interessiert es aber unheimlich, weshalb ich eigentlich auch froh bin, dass ich den Thread auch kürzlich erst entdeckt habe! 

Wie dem auch sei, ich erkenn auf dem Foto leider auch nix neben dem Abflussrohr! Schade....  ..


----------



## Torkel (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ein Vergleichbild (gleiche Uhrzeit/Stelle) von Hand ausgelöst wäre nicht schlecht !


----------



## uwe2855 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also ich erkenne da schon ein graues längliches Tier vor dem Mönch auf dem Wasser. Müsst ihr mal das Foto auf 200% vergrößern. Aber bei genauer Betrachtung sieht es aus wie Bisam.
Wird immer spannender hier.
Übrigens, die Frage der Biermarke ist schon geklärt. Siggi trinkt Kölsch. War ja eigentlich klar: Köln ist nicht weit wech.

Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich hatte die Kamera auf Foto + Viedeo gestellt, aber auf dem Viedeo sah man garnichts, außer sehr stark bewegter Wasseroberfläche, das Ganze sehr unscharf und wie im Zeitraffer, daher habe ich das gelöscht.
ich stelle morgen die Kamera mal so auf, daß sie den Bereich zwischen beiden Teichen im Visier hat.
Heute bin ich nicht mehr dazu gekommen, weil ich meiner Frau was Gutes tun mußte..... durch die Geschäfte latschen und Klamotten kaufen.#q
Also, an Reiher glaube ich definitiv nicht, da ich bisher den Reiher nur 3 mal gesehen habe, er drehte eine Runde über die Teiche und landete dann in einem Baum oder auf der Wiese außerhalb der Teichanlage, auch habe ich da nie Kotreste gesehen. Dennoch habe ich heute die 2 Holzstempel am Auslaufrohr abgesägt, das dort aufgelegte Brett entfernt und obendrüber ein Netz gespannt, um eine evevtuelle Landung zu erschweren.

Hoffen wir alle mal auf weitere Fotos.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## macman (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Frage der Biermarke ist schon geklärt. Siggi trinkt Kölsch. War ja eigentlich klar: Köln ist nicht weit wech.
> 
> Uwe



#6#6#6 

Ich Tippe auf eine Bisam groß-Familie oder ein Maderartiger.

abgesehen davon:
http://www.ksta.de/region/bergische...erlicher-maskentraeger,15189102,12954882.html

 Im Bergischen Gab es viele Pelzfarmen die stillschweigend aufgegeben wurden. Darum gibt es auch Nutrias in der Wupper. Das Gebiet hat viele Wiesen wo der Reiher sich gut tun kann der muss nicht unbedingt unter Seilen stollzieren um zu überleben, und bei der hohen Anzahl von Forellen. Glaube ich nicht dass er der Haupttäter ist. Zudem hat es auffällig im Oktober angefangen wo die letzte Heuernte eingefahren wurde. Und Abnagen bis auf Gräten mmh eher ein kleiner Vertreter. 

  Laut Besitzer wurden ja Gräten in einer Fichte gefunden was auch eher zu Baummader Passt, er legt sich im Herbst einen Vorrat an aber er Jagd selten im Wasser. Waschbär wäre eine alternative. Aber dafür ist das Gebiet zuwenig  mit zusammen hängende Dichten Waldflächen vorhanden. Dann muss schon eine Überpopulation vorhanden sein. Bisamratte ok könnte passen, ist meistens Getreide oder Obst, ab und an Fisch= Groß Familie. Mink könnte gut sein, hat aber sein Bau unter der Erde, dann hat eine Krähe die Fischreste in die Fichte getragen. 
  Recht spannend, bin Neugierig auf den oder die Übeltäter.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Syntac schrieb:


> Siggi,
> 
> für Fotos ist die Aldicam ziemlich unbrauchbar, weil für den Weißabgleich zuviel Zeit benötigt wird... stell mal um auf Videomodus.. 10 Sekunden Video, 10 Sekunden intervall.
> 
> Sonst sind die nächsten 200 weg bevor Du überhaupt nen Phantomfoto hast




Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, glaube aber nicht, daß es so ist.
Die Kamera hat eine Reaktionszeit von lediglich 0,8 Sekunden bis zur Auslösung und 1 Sekunde für den Weißabgleich bei Nachtaufnahmen. Außerdem 2 seitliche Bewegungsmelder; die die Kamera aktivieren, sobald sie eine Bewegung registrieren; und eine zentrale Sensorzone, die dann sofort die Aufnahme auslöst.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Torkel schrieb:


> Ein Vergleichbild (gleiche Uhrzeit/Stelle) von Hand ausgelöst wäre nicht schlecht !




Hatte ich gemacht als Testbild aber wieder gelöscht. Da war an gleicher Stelle nichts im Wasser und es sieht ja nicht so aus, als würde da eine Forelle an der Oberfläche schwimmen.
Seltsam ist die Uhrzeit des gezeigten Fotos; 15.34 Uhr.
Etwa 15 min. vorher habe ich das Grundstück verlassen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nochmal zum Vergleich, eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist schon zu sehen:









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-EpQepvydA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYY9NKLW_jU


----------



## inselkandidat (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich seh da ein langen braunen körper mit weißem Fleck..
sieht aus wie der hier:


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

um das Foto vergrößern zu können, muß man in den Beitrag 181 schauen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4028599&postcount=181

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, glaube aber nicht, daß es so ist.
> Die Kamera hat eine Reaktionszeit von lediglich 0,8 Sekunden bis zur Auslösung und 1 Sekunde für den Weißabgleich bei Nachtaufnahmen. Außerdem 2 seitliche Bewegungsmelder; die die Kamera aktivieren, sobald sie eine Bewegung registrieren; und eine zentrale Sensorzone, die dann sofort die Aufnahme auslöst.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Siggi, stehts so in der Anleitung? 


Ich spreche ja auch von Nachtaufnahmen und habe mehrere Kameras von Aldi in Betrieb. 
Die Vids werden brauchen oftmals ne halbe bis eine Sekunde bis der WAG steht, in der Zeit ist das Foto schon geschossen.

und "lediglich 0,8 Sekunden"... wenn da mal ein Tier einen Meter vor der Kamera vorbei huscht, siehst Du... ...gar nix von dem Tier


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> um das Foto vergrößern zu können, muß man in den Beitrag 181 schauen:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4028599&postcount=181
> 
> Gruß Siggi



hab nochmal genau hingesehen,jetzt sehe ich da auch etwas....


----------



## Syntac (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Lol - 9/10


----------



## Deep Down (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bin ich blind?

Ich sehe selbst im Bild Post 181 nix! Kann das mal einer markieren, um was es sich handeln soll?


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Syntac schrieb:


> Siggi, stehts so in der Anleitung?
> 
> 
> Ich spreche ja auch von Nachtaufnahmen und habe mehrere Kameras von Aldi in Betrieb.
> ...



nagel mich mal lieber nicht so fest, ich bin in der Beziehung ziemlach ahnungslos.
Es steht in der Anleitung, daß der Erfassungswinkel der seitlichen Sensoren bis zu 120 Grad beträgt und sobald ein Tier in diesen Bereich tritt ist die Kamera innerhalb 1 Sekunde aufnahmebereit. Kommt das Tier dann in den Erfassungsbereich des zentralen Sensors (der einen Erfassungswinkel von 50 Grad hat) erfolgt die Auslösung sofort. Tritt es nicht in den Bereich des zentralen Sensors schaltet die Kamera nach 3 Sek. wieder ab.
Sicherheitshalber habe ich heute Foto + Viedeo als Einstellung gewählt.
Wen es interessiert, kann sich unter dem folgenden Link ja mal die Aufnahmen mit dieser Kamera ansehen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-38M2koInY

Da sieht man sogar die runterfallenden Tannennadeln, wo die Sau sich an der Fichte scheuert. So schlecht wird sie ja dann hoffentlich nicht sein.
Vielleicht wissen wir alle morgen schon mehr.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Klasse - die Spannung steigt!


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Frage der Biermarke ist schon geklärt. Siggi trinkt Kölsch. War ja eigentlich klar: Köln ist nicht weit wech.
> 
> Uwe




Uwe,
ich bin da ziemlich schmerzfrei, Hauptsache:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Bin ich blind?
> 
> Ich sehe selbst im Bild Post 181 nix! Kann das mal einer markieren, um was es sich handeln soll?




das ist ja so gewollt, das Anschauen des Fotos mit einem klar zu erkennenden Tier kostet inzwischen 1.- € :q

Dorschwilli kann das bestimmt markieren, wenn der mir schon so´n Riesenvieh in den Teich manipuliert, daß das Wasser bald über´n Teichrand läuft?

Aber im Ernst, das auf meinem PC abgespeicherte Foto kann ich um ein mehrfaches vergrößern, wie das hier eingestellte und es zeigt deutlich ein sich durch das Wasser bewegendes Tier, welches durch seine Schwimmbewegungen schlangenlinienförmige Wellen hinter sich erzeugt.

Komm´ste her mit ´ner Kiste Bier und wir schauen bei mir.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## volkerm (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das mit der Kamera ist ja schön und gut- löst das Problem aber nicht nachhaltig. Dumm ist, dass der Serienkiller eine reiche, nie versiegende Futterquelle gefunden hat. In aller Regel bringen die dann mit der Zeit auch Kumpels und Verwandtschaft mit.
 Der Jagdpächter mit der Doppelläufigen wäre mein erster Anlaufpunkt. Dann ein Abzugseisen, mit Fisch beködert. Dann noch 2 Möglichkeiten per PN, sonst gehen hier wieder die mahnenden Zeigefinger hoch...


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das mit der Kamera ist ja schön und gut- löst das Problem aber nicht nachhaltig. Dumm ist, dass der Serienkiller eine reiche, nie versiegende Futterquelle gefunden hat. In aller Regel bringen die dann mit der Zeit auch Kumpels und Verwandtschaft mit.
> Der Jagdpächter mit der Doppelläufigen wäre mein erster Anlaufpunkt. Dann ein Abzugseisen, mit Fisch beködert. Dann noch 2 Möglichkeiten per PN, sonst gehen hier wieder die mahnenden Zeigefinger hoch...



Eine Springgun kommt immer gut! #6


----------



## STORM_2012 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst, das auf meinem PC abgespeicherte Foto kann ich um ein mehrfaches vergrößern, wie das hier eingestellte und es zeigt deutlich ein sich durch das Wasser bewegendes Tier, welches durch seine Schwimmbewegungen schlangenlinienförmige Wellen hinter sich...............
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Dann mach mal ein Screenshot von deinem vergrößerten Bild


----------



## Mr Allrounder (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Und jetzt kommt es langsam zum Höhepunkt der Story.|supergri|supergri:m Mach mal Foto von der Vergrößerung. Auf dem bisherigen Bild erkenn ich überhauptnichts.|kopfkrat


----------



## madpraesi (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Guten Abend ;+
aber ist es schon jemand aufgefallen wenn man das Bild länger betrachtet das vor der ersten Tanne oder was auch immer für ein Baum das ist noch ein vierbeiner ist ??????
Bitte mal genau hinschauen ist wirklich schwer zu erkennen 
hast Du da noch einen Hund laufen ??? Du hast gesagt da warst du schon eine viertelstunde weg 
Gruß Christian

PS: Ich habe das Bild mehreren gezeigt und die waren der selben Meinung das da noch ein vierbeiner war egal welche rasse


----------



## mathei (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Guten Abend ;+
> aber ist es schon jemand aufgefallen wenn man das Bild länger betrachtet das vor der ersten Tanne oder was auch immer für ein Baum das ist *noch ein vierbeiner ist* ??????
> Bitte mal genau hinschauen ist wirklich schwer zu erkennen
> hast Du da noch einen Hund laufen ??? Du hast gesagt da warst du schon eine viertelstunde weg
> ...


 
das wird ja immer spannender hier. ich sehe nix. wenn man ein bild länger betrachtet, sieht man viel, bzw ist der Meinung.#h


----------



## madpraesi (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*




Schau mal hier #c

Gruß Christian


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

nein Christian,

da liegt ein Stück vermoderter Baumstamm.

So,
ich bin auch am PC ein ziemlicher Laie, habe aber mal versucht, den Bereich deutlicher darzustellen.
Ich hoffe echt auf weitere Fotos, damit ich aus der Nummer noch mal rauskomme.

 Siggi


----------



## GreyShade (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wenns nicht schon so kalt wär würde cih fast auf ne Schlnage tippen, die da durchs wasser gleitet....

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

da würden aber die Proportionen nicht passen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich sehe nur hasendraht und wasser


----------



## sprogoe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

wird Zeit, Pennen zu gehen; Dorschwilli sieht auch schon nichts mehr.....

Gut´s Nächtle


----------



## STORM_2012 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also

Roter kreis    hund der wohl ein alter baumstamm ist
Gelber kreis  siggi sein tier oder#c
Grüner kreis bei längerer betrachtung sieht man da auch was sitzen
Blauer kreis  mogli seine schlange kaa

Ich bin gespannt was es nun wirklich ist. 

Siggi und sein krimi.


----------



## mathei (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich sags doch nur lang genug auf eine stelle schauen


----------



## Syntac (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Die cams sind schon gut, keine Sorgen. Nur nachts bringt der Videomodus mehr. 
Die Vids die ich weiter vorne im Thread eingestellt hatte, wurden ja auch mit der Cam gemacht.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> nein Christian,
> 
> da liegt ein Stück vermoderter Baumstamm.
> 
> ...



Ich "sehe" einen Bisam, der nach rechts schwimmt. Körperform passt und auch Ohr und Auge sind deutlich zu erkennen. Die lange Linie, nach links gehend, halte ich für Wasserverwirbelungen, die durchs Schwimmen entsteht.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> nein Christian,
> 
> da liegt ein Stück vermoderter Baumstamm.
> 
> ...




Ah jetzt ja,
 hättest es gleich so machen können. Jetzt bilde ich mir ein auch was zu sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

hmmm, das kann/könnte alles mögliche sein, vom Baumstamm bis zum Yeti, hol mir glaube ich, doch ne Brille...


----------



## Deep Down (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Danke für die Aufklärung, was gemeint ist!



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich "sehe" einen Bisam, der nach rechts schwimmt. Körperform passt und auch Ohr und Auge sind deutlich zu erkennen. Die lange Linie, nach links gehend, halte ich für Wasserverwirbelungen, die durchs Schwimmen entsteht.




Das meine ich genauso zu erkennen


----------



## GeorgeB (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das ist so, wie bei meinen schwarz-grau melierten Bodenfliesen im Bad. Wenn man lange genug drauf schaut, sieht man immer wieder neue Motive. 

Wir warten aufs Christkind. Noch eine Woche. Wir warten auf die CL-Auslosung. Noch 2,5 Stunden. Und wir warten auf die Bilder des Forellen-Serienkillers. Das könnte am schnellsten gehen. Mach hinne, Siggi! :m


----------



## Franky (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Moin...
'N Bisam wird das nicht sein. Dazu ist das Kerlchen zu "schlank". 
Ich habe mich mal hingesetzt und aus Siggis "schlechten" Bildern (dank Komprimierung durch Boardsoftware & Co) versucht, ein wenig was herauszuzaubern. Mein Kollege mit Photoshop lässt mich heute leider im Stich, so dass ich mit meinen bescheidenen Boardmitteln basteln musste.
Fress-/Tötungsverhalten sowie erkannte Form und Schwimmverhalten lassen mich auf einen Mink (amerik. Nerz) schließen! Ein Bisam ist "bulliger" und "runder"... Auch ist der lange dünne Schwanz nicht so deutlich zu sehen, wie bei dem Exemplar hier. Bisams haben wir im Dutzend vor der Haustür - einige sogar handzahm...


----------



## Mr Allrounder (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Gibts schon Neues vom Mörder?


----------



## angler1996 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

mehr Spannung als im Fernsehprogamm|supergri
weitermachen!
Gruß A.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

zunächst nicht Neues von der Front.

Mein Wachhund (Wildkamera) hat seid gestern nicht angeschlagen und wurde heute an einem anderen Punkt aufgestellt.

Dennoch habe ich heute längere Zeit die größeren Forellen beobachtet und festgestellt, daß noch 1 Forelle mit einer Bißverletzung seitlich im Bauchbereich zu sehen ist (vorige Woche waren es sicher 4-5), zwei mit Bißverletzung am Kopf zwischen Augen und Maul und 3 mit teilweise abgebissener Schwanzflosse.
Scheint so, daß die Fische mit Bißverletzungen im Bauchbereich nicht mehr so beweglich waren und inzwischen auch geräubert wurden, während die mit den Bißverletzungen an Schwanzflosse oder Kopf noch genauso flink sind, wie andere ohne Bißverletzung und noch nicht zum Opfer wurden.

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme noch Fotos von dem Räuber, bevor ich die Elektrolitze instalieren, aber selbst wenn die in Betrieb ist, richte ich die Kamera mit Viedeofunktion auf den Zaun aus und hoffe, ich bekomme eine schöne Aufnahme wo das Mistvieh herrlich einen geschmiert kriegt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Hezaru (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich hoffe, ich bekomme noch Fotos von dem Räuber, bevor ich die  Elektrolitze instalieren, aber selbst wenn die in Betrieb ist, richte  ich die Kamera mit Viedeofunktion auf den Zaun aus und hoffe, ich  bekomme eine schöne Aufnahme wo das Mistvieh herrlich einen geschmiert  kriegt.

Sprogoe,
und vergiss nicht,
so richtig erfolgreich wird die Litze erst ab 220 V:q


----------



## yukonjack (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Sprogoe,
und vergiss nicht,
so richtig erfolgreich wird die Litze erst ab 220 V:q[/QUOTE]

Das würde ich lassen


----------



## Hezaru (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Och nehh,
und ich würde so gerne mal ein Photo von einem Schwarzreiher oder was weis ich sehen...|supergri


----------



## STORM_2012 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi fütter uns mit bildern oder videos


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

würde ich ja gerne tun, aber wieder nichts auf der Kamera und ich stelle sie jeden Tag woanders auf.
Wenn ich nur wüßte, aus welcher Richtung das Ungeheuer kommt.
Morgen stelle ich sie mal innerhalb der Umzäunung des anderen Teiches auf, denn ich habe das verdammte Gefühl, daß die Forellen dort täglich weniger werden und weil im 1. Teich seid 3 Tagen das Ultraschallgerät steht und ev. eine abschreckende Wirkung hat.
Sollte es sich um ein Marderartiges Tier handeln, kann man ev. davon ausgehen, daß dieses seinen Unterschlupf auch in einer Scheune hat.
Ihr müßt euch das so vorstellen; die Teiche liegen etwas unterhalb einer abschüssigen Straße; ca. 4 m tiefer (Stufen führen dort hinunter), auf der anderen Straßenseite (etwa 3 m höher) liegt der Bauernhof (der aber nicht mehr in dieser Form genutzt wird) und da befindet sich eine offene Scheune zur Nutzung als Abstellplatz.
Dort hätten solche Tiere ein wunderbares Versteck, zudem noch ohne tägliche Störungen.
Vielleicht kommen sie sogar von dort.

Ich hoffe auf weitere dokumentierbare Ereignisse.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Yeti, Bigfoot etc...

JEDE WETTE!!

;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi, wenm Du so oft dort "rumtrampeltst" brauchts keine zusätzliche Maßnahmen mehr|supergri nur wir kriegen keine Bilder.
Gruß A.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Yeti, Bigfoot etc...
> 
> JEDE WETTE!!
> 
> ;-)))





Thomas,

hast Du dafür auch Rezepte? |rolleyes

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Siggi, wenm Du so oft dort "rumtrampeltst" brauchts keine zusätzliche Maßnahmen mehr|supergri nur wir kriegen keine Bilder.
> Gruß A.




ich trampel nicht, ich schwebe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







und ich bin ja nicht öfter dort, wie sonst auch.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## mathei (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Yeti geräuchert nach siggis Geheimrezept.
ab jan. 2014 auch im handel erhältlich. |supergri


----------



## torsten72 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Man zu, bevor der Yeti in Winterschlaf geht. Wer weiß, was er wirklich ist.
Wäre dumm, wenn wir alle keinen 'Täter' fänden.

Auch ich bin total gespannt, wie es aus geht!
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich tendiere immer noch zu Nuffi,s Grabenmonster...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich tendiere immer noch zu Nuffi,s Grabenmonster...



nee,das war doch eine Luftnummer....nuffi hat sich ja verpieselt|evil:

siggi löst den Fall bestimmt


----------



## phirania (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nun denn nennen wirs Siggis Forellenmonster .
(Nuffi verzeih mir)...


----------



## sprogoe (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das "Forellenmonster" hat letzte Nacht wieder gnadenlos zugeschlagen. Eine Forelle aus dem 2. Teich mit den selbst aufgezogenen war dermaßen am ganzen Körper malträtiert; eine tiefe Bißwunde, sowie lauter blutige Stellen am ganzen Körper und ein Teil der Schwanzflosse abgebissen.
Seht mal auf die Fotos.
Ich habe daraufhin den ganzen äußeren Zaun abgesucht und an einer Stelle (dort stehen zwischen Zaun und Straße einige große Fichten und ist somit die dunkelste Stelle) findet sich so etwas wie ein Durchschlupfloch unter dem Zaun.
Sehr wahrscheinlich hausen die Räuber tatsächlich in der gegenüberliegenden Scheune und kommen von dort nachts zu den Teichen.
Ich habe die Kamera mal in dem Bereich aufgestellt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

noch 2 Fotos


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das sieht ganz klar nach Fischreiher aus, der angefressene Schwanz könnte auch von Maus oder Ratte abegenagt worden sein.
Aber die Dreikant Stiche, und die rückenseitige Gegenmarke vom Oberschnabel sind wohl sehr typisch!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das sieht ganz klar nach Fischreiher aus, der angefressene Schwanz könnte auch von Maus oder Ratte abegenagt worden sein.
> Aber die Dreikant Stiche, und die rückenseitige Gegenmarke vom Oberschnabel sind wohl sehr typisch!
> 
> Jürgen


Hätt ich jetzt auch gedacht - mal sehen, was  am Ende fotografiert wird..


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> - mal sehen, was  am Ende fotografiert wird..


Hättest du anstatt der Kamera, besser Netze gekauft!
Da hat sich einer, oder mehrere spezialisiert, die haben Paty in den letzten Vollmondnächten gefeiert!

Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

du kannst mal da, wo du den Durchschlupf vermutest,
feinen Sand streuen und glatt ziehen, mal schauen was die Fährte ergibt
Gruß A.


----------



## Franky (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hättest du anstatt der Kamera, besser Netze gekauft!
> Da hat sich einer, oder mehrere spezialisiert, die haben Paty in den letzten Vollmondnächten gefeiert!
> 
> Jürgen



Die Party wird noch 2 - 3 Nächte weitergehen, so hell wie das ist! 

Die Idee mit dem Sand (Quarzsand am besten) ist klasse!!! Die kann man im Zweifel auch mit einem kleinen Rahmen umsetzen, damit das Zeugs an Ort und Stelle bleibt.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Die Party wird noch 2 - 3 Nächte weitergehen, so hell wie das ist!


Wenn die Kamera endlich funzt, gibts auch Fodos dazu!

Grundsätzlich könnte es noch andere Fischliebhaber geben, wenn sich rumgesprochen hat, dass der Tisch gedeckt ist, daher ist die Idee mit dem Spurenbild nicht schlecht!
An trockenen Stellen kann man auch Kartoffelstärke (Mondamin) nehmen!

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Noch besser Kontaktkleber, dann kann Siggi gleich ernten. Im Ernst, das mit dem Sand hat was.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Noch besser Kontaktkleber, dann kann Siggi gleich ernten.



Das würde dann auf doppelseitiges Tepichklebeband, gegen den Graureiher hinauslaufen, ist aber arg gemein!

Jürgen


----------



## Syntac (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

och, nur wenns auf der Forelle wäre


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Franky schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Sand (Quarzsand am besten) ist klasse!!!


Noch besser ist Kabelsand, fall´s es den bei Euch gibt.
Der ist fein wie Puder, da hinterläßt jede Maus perfekte Trittsiegel!


----------



## sprogoe (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

also, bis auf der Kamera kein Foto eines Reihers zu sehen ist, kann und will ich nicht daran glauben, einfach aus dem Grund, daß ca. 1.50 m über der Wasseroberfläche im Abstand von 30 cm Schnüre gespannt sind. Wie soll der Reiher da hindurch ins Wasser kommen? Flügel anlegen und sich hindurchgleiten lassen?  
Selbst wenn das möglich wäre müßte er im 1 m tiefen Wasser landen und von dort auch wieder starten und das geht nur mit ausgebreiteten Flügeln und auch wieder durch die Schnüre hindurch.
Der Reiher kann ja nicht über Zäune klettern, soweit ich informiert bin, kann er noch nicht mal sein Kniegelenk beugen und somit auch nicht über Drähte und niedrige Umspannungen steigen. 
Angefressene Schwanzflossen durch Bisam oder Ratten an einem toten Fisch leuchten mir ja schon ein, aber es schwimmen einige lebende Forellen ebenfalls mit angefressenen Schwanzflossen recht flott und aktiv umher, das kann doch nicht von solchen Tieren verursacht sein.
Je mehr solche Verletzungen auftauchen, um so mehr möchte ich doch an den Mink glauben.
Hoffentlich enträtzelt die Kamera bald mal das Geheimnis. Sollte morgen wieder nichts drauf sein, wird sie innerhalb der Teichumzäunung aufgestellt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## uwe2855 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mmh, so bearbeitet kein Fischreiher die Fische. Das sieht anders aus. Wie groß etwa war die Forelle? War sie schon tot? Lag die noch im Wasser oder am Ufer oder neben dem Teich an Land?
Aber warum legst du dich nicht mal Abends auf die Lauer? Hab ich öfters gemacht (Fläschchen Bier dabei und so) und dann kamen sie nach und nach alle: Reiher, Bisam, Fuchs, Rehbock, Hase und sonstiges Getier. War echt spannend.
Na gut, ist im Moment ist es Abends ein bisschen frisch. Anstatt Bier geht auch Glühwein aus der Thermoskanne. 

Uwe


----------



## phirania (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Forellen raußnehmen ,Piranhas einsetzen abwarten was passiert....


----------



## Hezaru (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wo du doch jetzt mit dem Jäger in Verbindung stehst wieso stellts du an dem Entrittsloch nicht mal ne Falle auf?|kopfkrat


----------



## sprogoe (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Mmh, so bearbeitet kein Fischreiher die Fische. Das sieht anders aus. Wie groß etwa war die Forelle? War sie schon tot? Lag die noch im Wasser oder am Ufer oder neben dem Teich an Land?
> Aber warum legst du dich nicht mal Abends auf die Lauer? Hab ich öfters gemacht (Fläschchen Bier dabei und so) und dann kamen sie nach und nach alle: Reiher, Bisam, Fuchs, Rehbock, Hase und sonstiges Getier. War echt spannend.
> Na gut, ist im Moment ist es Abends ein bisschen frisch. Anstatt Bier geht auch Glühwein aus der Thermoskanne.
> 
> Uwe




Hallo Uwe,
die Forelle war 30 cm und 335 g schwer. Tot war sie und lag mitten im Teich am Grund.
Auf die Lauer legen, bringt vielleicht auch nichts, wenn es ein Mink sein sollte, bei größeren Tieren oder dem Reiher könnte man eher etwas beobachten.
Aber liege ich auf der Lauer auf der einen Seite des Teiches, schleicht sich der Räuber womöglich von der anderen Seite an und zwar so leise, daß ich garnichts mitbekomme.

Die Ideen mit Sand oder ähnlichem sind ja auch nicht schlecht und ich könnte auch das mal versuchen.
Wenn der Durchschlupf bekannt ist, könnte man ja auch mal darauf hoffen, das der Räuber vielleicht mal mit dem Kopf im Draht stecken bleibt und sich selber stranguliert.|kopfkrat

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Wo du doch jetzt mit dem Jäger in Verbindung stehst wieso stellts du an dem Entrittsloch nicht mal ne Falle auf?|kopfkrat




werde ich morgen auch noch machen, da aber bei tagelangem Aufstellen der Falle; allerdings an anderen Stellen; nichts brachte, habe ich diesbezüglich nicht mehr an einen Erfolg damit geglaubt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Schlagfalle und oder Schlinge vor - hinter den Durchschlupf ?


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Mmh, so bearbeitet kein Fischreiher die Fische. Das sieht anders aus. Wie groß etwa war die Forelle?


@Uwe, das Verletzungsbild der zuletzt gezeigten Fische ist "Lehrbuchmäßig", deutlicher geht es gar nicht!

Der Kollege ist dafür verantwortlich:










Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Eindeutiges Schadbild!

Das kenne ich von einem größeren Teich mit Goldfischen auch! 

Schön durchgepiekst........vom Fischreiher!


----------



## sprogoe (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

und woher stammen dann die vielen oberflächlichen blutigen Stellen über den ganzen Körper verteilt, kann der Reiher einen Fisch quer durch den Schnabel schieben und spuckt ihn anschließend doch wieder aus?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## racoon (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nein, ist nicht vom Reiher. Wieso ? Weil hier sonst Ende wäre


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Siggi, die welche du gefunden hast sind Spielfische, da war der Reiher schon satt, konnte es aber dennoch nicht lassen, die etwas zu knautschen und rum zu werfen.
Deshalb mag der eine oder andere Fisch halt nicht mit eindeutigen Durchstichen markiert sein, ändert aber auch nix am Ergebnis! 

Jürgen


----------



## 42er barsch (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich hätte da dann mal ne frage.

lutscht ein reiher seine fisch die er fängt ?

oder wie sind die sauber abgenagten wirbelsäulen zu erklären.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> oder wie sind die sauber abgenagten wirbelsäulen zu erklären.


Das sind Ratten oder andere Fischliebhaber, da ist schließlich was zu holen und wenn ich mir das Gelände im Umfeld ansehe, ist es doch recht geschützt dort!
Irgendwo hat der Siggi sogar noch ne alte Scheune erwähnt, da gibt es so einige "Kulturfolger"!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jep, da ist ein kriminelles Netzwerk am Gange!|supergri


----------



## Kaka (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Vielleicht sollte man mal Dr. Dolittle vorbeischicken?


----------



## STORM_2012 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

den hier hatten wir auch noch nicht

http://*ih.us/a/img163/8471/hlay.jpg


----------



## daci7 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Man beachte, dass in Afrika jährlich mehr Menschen von Nilpferden als von Krokodilen getötet werden - den Einfluss dieser possierlichen Tierchen auf heimische Forellenpopulationen hat aber noch niemand untersucht. Einzig die etwas zu filigranen Einstiche lassen mich an dieser Theorie zweifeln, dass sieht mir doch eher nach den Zahnabdrücken vom Grizzly aus. Passt auch klimatisch und jahreszeitlich besser. Wahrscheinlich hat sich eine Schule Grizzlys in der anliegenden Scheue breitgemacht und streunt bei den nächtlichen Ausflügen in der Gegend rum. Mit einer einfachen Lebendfalle sollte sich das schnell klären - Bauanleitung ist die gleiche wie beim Krebskorb, nur entsprechend angepasst in den Maßen.
#h


----------



## sprogoe (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hört auf mit dem Quatsch,
wenn so ein Vieh ins Wasser scheißt, liegen ja die Fische auf dem Trockenen.

Axel,
aber Du siehst, daß das bisher unbekannte Tier im Wasser genau auf das Nilpferd zusteuert, womöglich fehlt dem anschließend auch ein Stück Schwanz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich bin immer noch für Yeti oder Bigfoot!


----------



## Luidor (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich bin auch für Bigfood. Deshalb wäre ich für eine Nilpferd statt ner Forellenzucht. :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> daß die Behauptung; besonders von Taxidermist; der Reiher ginge in die  Teiche und verursacht einige der Verletzungen, wohl doch richtig ist.


Bitte gern geschehen!

Leider kannst du gegen den Reiher außer mit Vergrämung und Sicherung (Netze) nichts offizielles unternehmen.
Die unterstehen nicht mal dem Jagdrecht und wenn doch, so gibt es keine Jagdzeit, soll heißen ganzjährig geschont.
Allerdings ein paar Rattenfallen (verdeckt,ohne Gift!), genauso eine Kastenfalle für die anderen Partygäste, solltest du stellen!

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Leider kannst du gegen den Reiher außer mit Vergrämung und Sicherung (Netze) nichts offizielles unternehmen.
> Die unterstehen nicht mal dem Jagdrecht und wenn doch, so gibt es keine Jagdzeit, soll heißen ganzjährig geschont.
> eine Kastenfalle für die anderen Partygäste, solltest du stellen!
> Jürgen



Nicht ganz, Jürgen, Graureiher unterstehen definitiv dem Jagdrecht, wie es in NRW mit Jagdzeiten aussieht-mal nach 'ner aktuellen! Tabelle googlen. In Sachsen hat der Graureiher eine Jagdzeit und wird auf Wunsch der Fischzüchter, Teichbesitzer usw. in dieser Zeit auch bejagt.
Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Sten, Na bin halt kein Jäger, war jetzt mehr ne Mutmaßung!
Aber wie ich das in Rot-Grün NRW einschätze, könnte es auf nicht bejagen hinauslaufen?
Im Zweifel kann er ja nochmals den Jagdausübungsberechtigten (wat fürn Wort!) kontaktieren!

Jo, habs gefunden, genau wie ich mutmaßte, nix Jagd in NRW auf Graureiher, ganzjährig geschont!(aber im Jagdrecht)

http://www.schonzeiten.de/index1.php

Jürgen


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Du kannst ja deinen Fischbestand vesichern, z.B. auch gegen Fressfeinde.
Adresse gerne über PN.


----------



## Syntac (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Heute nacht hat sich ein Tier beim durchschlüpfen in einem komischerweise vor dem Loch hängenden Bindedraht verfangen|kopfkrat, diesen auf die andere Zaunseite gezogen und dann, um frei zu kommen, anscheinend durchgebissen, denn reißen kann der nicht, habe ich mit aller Kraft versucht.
> Gruß Siggi



also ich wäre ja vorsichtig mit irgendwelchen zufällig rumhängenden Bindedrähten und das hier auch noch so zu posten.. da kanns nämlich richtig auf die Finger geben. 
Verstehe nicht, dass manche immer noch an die Anonymität des Internets glauben... 
Egal ob bei CR Bekundungen oder sowas. 

Von daher, mach das mit den Kastenfallen nach Rücksprache mit dem Jäger, und spann nen Netz. Alles andere würde ich lassen. Einmal, weil Du Dir gar nicht vorstellen kannst wo überall Spaziergänger rumschleichen und wie auf ein stranguliertes Tier reagieren, und auf der anderen Seite auch, weil auch dem Tier zu Liebe der "Beste" Weg gewählt werden sollte. 

#d


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Du kannst ja deinen Fischbestand vesichern, z.B. auch gegen Fressfeinde.
> Adresse gerne über PN.



und die Prämien?


----------



## Deep Down (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Gegen den Reiher einfach ne Vogelscheuche aufstellen und ab und zu mal versetzen! Dafür den Stiel am Besten in einen Gartenschirmständer stecken! 

Kein Scherz!


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Die Prämien kann man bei der Gesellschaft erfragen. www.fischversicherung.com


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Gegen den Reiher einfach ne Vogelscheuche aufstellen und *ab und zu mal versetzen*! Dafür den Stiel am Besten in einen Gartenschirmständer stecken!
> 
> Kein Scherz!



meinst da hat siggi bock drauf, alle naselang mit seinem stuhl weiter zu rutschen |supergri duck und weg


----------



## cl72 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wenn es ein Fischreiher ist (wovon ich ausgehe) dann wird das Problem nicht dadurch behoben, dass er entfernt wird.. Der nächste ist quasi im Anflug.
Der Fischreiher findet einen Napf voller Fische vor (klares Wasser, nicht so tief, wenig Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Fisch), wie soll er sich denn sonst verhalten als möglichst viele Fische zu ergattern..
Das ist wie beim Wolf, der plötzlich eine kleine Weide mit Schafen entdeckt, die nicht fliehen können.

Die einzige Möglichkeit so einen kleinen Teich voller Fische vor Reihern (und sonstigen Fischliebhabern ;-) zu sichern ist eine vollständige Überspannung mit Seilen (auch die Seiten, ansonsten landet der Reiher einfach neben der Überspannung und nähert sich dann so dem Teich) oder Du schaffst Unterstände, Fluchtmöglichkeiten für die Fische, so dass sie nicht wie auf dem Präsentierteller erscheinen.

Ich habe auch einen (Natur)-Teich, der allerdings nicht so klar ist wie Deiner. Es gibt eine ganze Reiherfamilie, die von Teich zu Teich zieht. Ehrlich gesagt habe ich bislang so gut wie keine spürbaren Verluste gehabt (es sind u. a. auch Forellen im Teich). Mag allerdings daran liegen, dass der Teich tief genug ist, so dass der Reiher nur in der Flachwasserzone auf Fischfang geht. Und das sind meistens kleinere Fische, Brutfische und Barsche.

Aber es ist natürlich ärgerlich, dass Du so viele Fische verloren hast. Vielleicht hilft ja die Verstärkung der Seilüberspannung, wünsche Dir viel Glück ;-)


----------



## thymonst (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Beim Reiher am besten ein Netz gut spannen! Bei mir saß er immer auf dem Netz!!!!! Es hing dann durch und er konnte noch besser an die Forellen ran.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@ cl72
danke Dir für die guten Wünsche.
Die Überspannung mit Schnüren ist ja schon vorhanden, aber der Reiher weiß scheinbar ganz genau, daß beim Landeanflug sowie auch beim Abflug die Schnüre nachgeben und er trotzdem dort hindurch kommt.

Da hilft nur eins: alle 50 cm einen 1/0 Drilling in die Schnüre binden#t.
(das jetzt bitte nicht schon wieder so ernst nehmen).
Aber das Niederschreiben eines Gedankens ist ja nicht strafbar, nur die gesetzeswidrige Handlung; wenn sie denn einwandfrei nachweisbar ist.

Als Übergangslösung werde ich statt der Schnüre den 2. Teich mit Weidezaunlitze überspannen und Strom drauflegen, da geht sicher kein Reiher mehr durch.
Die Kamera wird dann auf Viedeofunktion gestellt, denn den Abflug möchte ich gerne sehen. 

Leider waren wieder keine Fotos vorhanden, aber der Reiher war heute nacht wieder in dem Teich, wo die kleineren drin sind. Dafür war der Unheimliche wieder in Teich 1 und hat da gewütet, weil ich das Ultraschallgerät vor 2 Tagen in den 2. Teich gestellt hatte, war der 1. wohl ungeschützt.
Wenn ich diese schlimmen Bißwunden sehe, braucht keiner von mir Verständnis und Mitleid für diese "arme Kreatur" erwarten.
Das ist ein großer Schädling und nichts anderes und muß; egal wie; aus diesem Gewässer entfernt werden.

Hier wieder 2 Fotos von den heute vorgefundenen Opfern.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## volkerm (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nun ja, Siggi, meine Tipps per PN sind Dir sicher!


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Als Übergangslösung werde ich statt der Schnüre den 2. Teich mit Weidezaunlitze überspannen und Strom drauflegen, da geht sicher kein Reiher mehr durch


Das kannst du dir sparen, sicher hast du schon mal Vögel auf Stromleitungen sitzen sehen, solange der nicht irgendwo geerdet ist, mach dem Vogel der Strom gar nichts!

Ich sach nur Netze, eine zeitlang würden solche aus dem Obst- oder Weinbau gehen, diese sind auch nicht sehr teuer.(Raifeisen,Genossenschaft,Kornhaus)

Schau mal hier Seite 3, das grobe ,mehrjährig z.B.

http://www.gvz-rossat.ch/data/cms/aktionen/Aktion%20Vogelschutznetz%20Prospekt_DE.pdf

Jürgen


----------



## sprogoe (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das kannst du dir sparen, sicher hast du schon mal Vögel auf Stromleitungen sitzen sehen, solange der nicht irgendwo geerdet ist, mach dem Vogel der Strom gar nichts!
> 
> Ich sach nur Netze, eine zeitlang würden solche aus dem Obst- oder Weinbau gehen, diese sind auch nicht sehr teuer.(Raifeisen,Genossenschaft,Kornhaus)
> 
> Jürgen




Jürgen,
das mit der Erdung ist mir schon klar, Weidezaun wird aber immer mit Erdung installiert, ist auch alles bereits vorhanden.
Netze habe ich mir schon ausgesucht, aber der Verkäufer ist erst wieder nach Neujahr tätig. In diesem Teich ist das Anbringen eines Netzes so ohne Weiteres nicht möglich, da der alte Zaun so blöde gebaut ist (ungleich lange Pfähle, zudem noch mit jeder Menge Stacheldraht) 

Diese erschien mir recht günstig und würde passen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/260742462830?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Syntac (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

So, ganz ehrlich, hoffentlich haut Dir mal jemand richtig auf die Finger.

Ich bin ja ganz sicher kein Freund von dem ganzen Gutmenschentum und vielleicht auch mal ein Freund von "kurz und schmerzlos", hätte auch gerne wieder den lebenden Köfi, aber das hier ist ja schon ziemlich resistent. 

Schütze Deine Teiche vernünftig nach den Regeln der Teichwirtschaft, und nicht so ein Rotz mit "Drillinge in die Schnüre binden" oder irgendwelche selbstgebastelten Bindedrahtfallen, nur geschrieben oder nicht spielt da keine Rolle. 

Nur weil Du nicht in der Lage bist, hier mal in einem angemessenen Rahmen mit angemessenen Mitteln (und damit meine ich jetzt nicht die finanziellen!) Deine Fische zu schützen, und dadurch Dein Brass auf den Fischdieb, der ja nur macht, was DU ihm ermöglichst, braucht man hier nicht irgendwelche "Methoden" zu verbreiten. 
Sorry, ich habe selber Teiche und auch meine Probleme, aber das geht mal echt nicht. 
Stell den Jäger nen Kasten Bier hin, oder nen Fuffi für die Munition damit der den Reiher wegbläst, stell paar Rattenfallen für den Rest auf und gut ist. 
Aber dieses Rumgedoktere über diesen Zeitraum, mit Tieren die sich in Drähten verfangen und diese dann durchbeißen, und was Du vielleicht sonst noch so treibst, geht mal gar nicht. 

les Dir mal das hier durch http://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/karpfenteichwirtschaft/030107/index.php

oder schau mal, was der so im Angebot hat:

http://www.engel-netze.de/

oder geh mal hier hin:

http://www.karpfenland-aischgrund.de/?TG-Service:Fortbildung

Fakt ist, mal nen Fuffi Pacht für nen Teich zu zahlen, damit ists mal nicht getan. Da gehört auch mal mal "Der Teichwirt" vom Gerstner dazu, oder ähnliche Grundlektüren. Auch mal paar Euro in Sicherung zu investieren.

Aber vielleicht liegt Dir ja auch einfach die Krimischreiberei, dann sei es Dir gegönnt....


----------



## sprogoe (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Syntac,
nun sei doch nicht mal gleich so angepisst.
Du liest zwischen den Zeilen immer mehr heraus, wie das, was ich wirklich geschrieben habe.
Klar macht es dann tatsächlich in gewisserweise Spaß, das Feuer auch noch zu schüren.
Du mußt auch eins bedenken, ich habe diese Teiche erst seit Ostern und demnach noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit derlei Problemen sammeln können.
Ich habe ja schon vieles zur Sicherung der Teiche angeschafft, aber eben noch nicht anbringen können, weil zunächst einmal der Zaun erneuert werden muß um dort auch Netze usw. anzubringen, aber das geht nicht alles von heute auf morgen.

Ich wage auch zu bezweifeln, das es wirklich eine 100%ige Sicherheit gibt. Solche Räuber finden schneller einen Weg, ans Ziel zu kommen, wie man denkt.

Den zuständigen Jäger hatte ich ja auch schon vor Ort, aber ein echter Lösungsvorschlag kam da auch nicht bei raus.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## feko (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Dann versuch es doch einfach mal mit Vogelscheuchen,hat ja shcon jemand hier vorgeschlagen.
Diese immer wieder verstellen,und Sachen nehmen die im Wind flattern.
Netze helfen nur bedingt,wie Jürgen schon sagte.


----------



## volkerm (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Syntac,
 was hat Siggi eigentlich getan?


----------



## torsten72 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Syntac,
Geht's noch? Die ganze Leserschaft hier im Board freut sich über jedes noch so kleines Detail bzw. Fotos vom Siggi um den unbekannten Fischräuber zu überführen.
Solche lehrmeisterhaften Beiträge sind meiner Meinung nach total überflüssig!
Sicherlich geht es auch um Siggis finanziellen Schaden, und da fühlen wir alle mit.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

So, und nun kommen wieder ALLE runter und lassen das persönliche - Sonst Punkte...

Danke..


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi ich schick dir den Hier Der sorgt für Ordnung an deinem Teich...

http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...=189&start=0&ndsp=42&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:102


----------



## Deep Down (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



feko schrieb:


> Dann versuch es doch einfach mal mit Vogelscheuchen,hat ja shcon jemand hier vorgeschlagen.
> Diese immer wieder verstellen,und Sachen nehmen die im Wind flattern.



Tja, das Gute liegt so nah!


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tiervertreib...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item232e8b02ff


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tiervertreiber-Katzenschreck-Teichschutz-Hundeschreck-Reihervertreiber-Solar-/151104717567?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item232e8b02ff




Nutzt nichts, da kein Wasseranschluß vorhanden und ohne Druck keine Scheuchwirkung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Siggi ich schick dir den Hier Der sorgt für Ordnung an deinem Teich...
> 
> http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...=189&start=0&ndsp=42&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:102



Der könnte es womöglich bringen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



feko schrieb:


> Dann versuch es doch einfach mal mit Vogelscheuchen,hat ja shcon jemand hier vorgeschlagen.
> Diese immer wieder verstellen,und Sachen nehmen die im Wind flattern.
> Netze helfen nur bedingt,wie Jürgen schon sagte.




nutzen aber nur, wenn ich die mit Beleuchtung mache, denn es hat sich ja rausgestellt, daß die Reiher nur nachts aktiv sind.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Der könnte es womöglich bringen.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



den frisst er als erstes


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

könnte aber auch sein, daß er sich darüber totlacht, wäre auch ´ne Lösung.

Siggi


----------



## uwe2855 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Habe mir noch einmal die letzten Fotos angesehen. Die kleinere Forelle ist klar: ganz eindeutig Fischreiher. Aber die größere Forelle ist an etwas anderem gestorben. Diese roten Flecken sind auch keine Bissspuren. Sieht mir eher nach einer Krankheit aus.
Auch die anderen Fotos habe ich mir darauf hin noch einmal genauer angesehen.
In deinen Posts 101 und 276 ganz eindeutig Reiher. In dem Post Nr. 243 sind außer den Reiherbissen ebenfalls diese merkwürdigen roten Flecken sichtbar, die eindeutig nicht vom Reiher stammen. Auch hier sieht es eher nach krankheitsbedingten roten Flecken aus.
Klar ist auch, das kranke Fische eher vom Reiher erwischt werden als gesunde Fische. Tote Fische, welche am Ufer liegen, werden von allen möglichen Tieren entsorgt bzw angefressen oder weggeschleppt. Dabei ist es völlig egal woran sie gestorben sind.
Also, die roten Flecken sehen aus wie ein Befall mit Fleckenseuche. Nu bin ich aber nicht der Experte für Fischkrankheiten.

Gegen Reiher bin ich mit Taxidermist völlig gleicher Meinung. Netze. Alles Andere kannst du vergessen. Hatte ich dir vorher schon mal geschrieben. Nimm ein grobmaschiges Netz, sonst landet er wirklich darauf und häng es deshalb auch noch hoch genug. Auch die Seiten mit dem Netz komplett dicht machen und stramm spannen.
Ich hatte auch an einem kleineren Teich Netze gespannt. Er ist tatsächlich auf dem Netz gelandet und hat sich bis auf die Wasseroberfläche drücken lassen und die Fische gefangen. Hab ich selber gesehen. Nachdem ich das abgeändert hatte ist der Typ seitlich gegen das Netz, mit dem Kopp , Hals und Brust dadurch und hat sich mit aller Gewalt bis ans Ufer gedrückt und wieder Fische gefangen. Auch das hab ich selber gesehen.
Der absolute Hammer ist aber folgende Geschichte. War ich mal bei einer Profiforellenzucht, die hatten ihre Teiche einzeln mit teurem Maschendraht (kunststoffummantelt) gesichert. Von allen Seiten und auch von oben. Eine jeweils abgeschlossene Türe ebenfalls aus Maschendraht. Alles wirklich absolut bombendicht. Wie wir an einem solchen Käfig kommen ist doch tatsächlich in einem dieser Käfige ein Reiher! Da sagt der Züchter zu mir: „Der verdammte Lümmel. Entweder hat der einen Schlüssel oder er ist durch den Mönch gekrochen“.
Wie die Geschichte für den Reiher ausgegangen ist weiß ich nicht. Aber ich denke, der Züchter hat den Reiher gefangen, eingehend nach Schlüsseln untersucht und natürlich wieder freigelassen. 

Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Uwe,
ich hatte zunächst auch an eine Krankheit gedacht, aber da ich täglich dort war und die Fische genau beobachtet habe, um neue Bißspuren an noch lebenden Forellen zu entdecken, hätte mir diese Forelle vor ihrem Tod schon auffallen müssen, zumal das Wasser glasklar wie Leitungswasser ist.
Ich habe diese Forellen auch erst vor 2 Wochen geliefert bekommen, Krankheitsbilder habe ich bei keiner einzigen gesehen, weder beim Besatz noch in der darauffolgenden Zeit.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## feko (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bewegungsmelder und einer Beleuchtung?
Ich kenne Reiher als sehr scheue Tiere.
Zu den Netzen,Reiher und Störche schaffen es tlw,sich durch die maschen *durchzuklappern*


----------



## Deep Down (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Versuch gleichwohl die Vogelscheuchen! Die musste nicht beleuchten! Die sieht der Reiher auch nachts! Bei uns hatten das (auch in der Nacht) Erfolg!
Kannst sie dann auch so montieren, dass der Wind sie drehen kann!
Wichtig ist nur, dass Du sie auch mal umstellst!

Vielleicht noch ein paar Hartschaumplatten aus dem Baumarkt auf die Wasseroberfläche zur Abschirmung/Unterschlupf legen. Notfalls miteinander zu ner größeren Fläche verbinden und verspannen!

Die roten Flecken sehen im übrigen tatsächlich nach Krankheit aus! In diesem Fall wäre nen Fischreiher aber wieder hilfreich!


----------



## feko (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Dachte auch eigentlich,das durch den Bewegungsmelder einfach Strahler angeht...das sollte Scheuchwirkung haben.


----------



## Torkel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

http://www.amazon.de/elektronischer-Wachhund-Premium-auch-Au%C3%9Fenbereich/dp/B00H76A7P8/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t 
Wenn du Strom vor Ort hast.


----------



## lausi97 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Moin Siggi, mir ist aber auch der gedanke von Uwe in den Sinn gekommen,lass das doch trotzdem mal abklären,in Albaum zb.Gut die haben jetzt über die Tage zu, aber Fische einfrieren geht dann auch mal zum Untersuchen,wobei frisch tot besser wäre.Fischkrankheiten sind sehr komplex und gerade bei den niedrigen Wassertemperaturen sieht man das nicht sofort, da dann eher schleichend.Hatte das letztes Jahr auch, erst nur nen Paar vereinzelt tote, dann anstieg der temperaturen auf ü 10 Grad,dann in einer Nacht 6t, Endevom Lied : VHS= totalverlust.


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Lausi,
ich danke Dir auch für diesen Hinweis.
Was mich allerdings wundert, daß ich gestern 30 Forellen entnommen habe und auch davon hatten mehrere diese roten Flecken, aber nicht so ausgeprägt, bei einem sah man auch noch eine Stelle, die eher der Druckstelle eines Gebisses ähnelte.
Keiner dieser Fische verhielt sich aber so, wie man es von kranken kennt, daß sie bewegungslos an der Oberfläche stehen und kein Futter mehr annehmen und nach Tagen dann sterben, sie schwimmen alle genauso flink umher, wie die anderen und fressen auch.
Vielleicht sind es aber doch Spuren dieses unbekannten Räubers, der sie in einer Art Spieltrieb packt und wieder losläßt, dabei von vorn bis hinten "durchkaut" und das mehrmals. Ein Fisch war dabei, dem wurde die Spitze seines Unterkiefers abgebissen.
Ich habe diese Fische ja erst vor 2 Wochen geliefert bekommen; das war seit September die 3. Lieferung; immer vom gleichen Lieferanten und da waren nie kranke Fische dabei.
Gestern konnte ich keine Aktivitäten feststellen, auch die Kamera hat nichts aufgenommen, obwohl sie am Zaunpfahl so ausgerichtet war, daß sie einen von oben einfliegenden Reiher eigentlich hätte aufnehmen müssen. Auch in der Falle war nichts. Die habe ich mal mit einem besonderen Leckerbissen geladen, mit Rogen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## lausi97 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich sachmalso:Sonntags alles Tutti, Montagmorgen 6t tot, ohne vorwarnung 
ala Dicke Augen oder Schwarzfärbung und auch keine Kommablutungen aber 5 Tage später positiv auf VHS war auch nich nach Lehrbuch.Hast Du die/ den Teich  nach jedemmal leer Desinfiziert? Selbiger Züchter heißt nich gleiche Fische..........


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@ sprogoe

Wie es auf deinen Bildern aussieht haben deine Refos "Furunkolose" das ist eine Infektionskrankheit die von Bakterien mit dem wissenschaftlichen Namen "Aeromonas salmonicida" ausgelöst wird.
Infizierte Fische müssen nicht sichtbar erkranken.
Es gibt die "Akute Furunkolose" Die Krankheitzsdauer ist so kurz,daß äußerlich erkennbare krankhafte Veränderungen nicht immer auftreten müssen.
Dann gibt es noch die"Chronische Furunkulose"sowie die "Darm Furunkolose"

Beim Sezieren findet man Blutungen der inneren Organe sowie Entzündungen.


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

mal bei Wikepedia nachgeschaut, da steht unter anderem, das bei dieser Krankheit tiefe Geschwüre entstehen, so wie auch Veränderungen an den inneren Organen und den Kiemen.
Alles das haben die Forellen nicht gehabt, Kiemen und Organe sahen gesund aus. 
Außerdem sollen davon wohl überwiegend Jungfische befallen werden.
Diese roten stellen waren auch nur auf der Hautoberfläche, das darunter liegen Fleisch sah normal aus.
Beim leichten Abkratzen des roten Belages sah man darunter so etwas wie 2 Striemen, vielleicht doch von Räuberzähnen verursacht?
Ich habe heute noch eine ca. 500 g schwere tote Forelle gefunden, ähnliches Aussehen aber auch deutlich erkennbare Bißspuren (nicht pfeilförmig wie vom Reiher).
Dann habe ich 65 Forellen entnommen und hatte mehrere solche Forellen dabei, aber immer wieder auch deutliche Bißspuren. Außerdem auch wieder viele mit angebissenen Schwanzflossen.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was dort jede nacht abgeht und welche Panik unter den Forellen ausbrechen muß, wenn das Drecksvieh sie jagt, kriege ich ´nen dicken Hals.
Da bringen auch keine Vorhaltungen was, von wegen, ich wäre selber Schuld, weil ich es dem Räuber so leicht mache, an die Fische zu kommen.
Ich glaube inzwischen, die beste Sicherung wird auf Dauer nichts bringen, der findet trotzdem einen Weg.

Warum ich so denke?
Gestern habe ich doch den besonderen Leckerbissen (Forellenrogen) in die Lebendfalle gelegt und jetzt kommts:
Der war heute weg, ohne daß die Falle zugeschnappt ist.
Nun könnte mancher sagen, vielleicht hat eine Ratte den Brocken geholt und ihr Gewicht ist zu gering für die Auslösung, aber warum ist dann Tage vorher das Schwanzende einer Forelle nicht herausgeholt worden?
Ich glaube eher, daß dieses mein Räuber getan hat und aber nicht auf das Trittbrett getreten hat, zumal das aus verzinktem Blech ist und somit für ihn zu auffällig.

Heute habe ich mal eine ganze Forelle reingelegt, mal sehen, was passiert, denn egal wie, selbst wenn nur an der Forelle gezogen wird, löst das Trittbrett sofort aus.

Der Reiher scheint die letzten 2 Nächte nicht im Teich gewesen zu sein, nachdem ich die Schnüre sehr stramm gespannt habe. Auf der Kamera war auch nichts.

Mal sehen, was morgen ist.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Völlig Wurscht, was die Jäger dir erzählt haben: Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, dass der Fischliebhaber ein Mink oder ein anderer Marderartiger ist.

 Alles, was du erzählst, passt da in mein Erfahrungsbild.


----------



## STORM_2012 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich bin gespannt wie das ausgeht. 

Ein Täter oder doch zwei|kopfkrat

Was ist eigentlich wenn Eis kommt Siggi ? Forellen raus oder verbleiben sie in den Teichen?


----------



## muddyliz (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi,
schon mal an Wasserspitzmaus gedacht? Das müsste aber dann bei dem Schaden ne ganze Kohorte sein. Die müssten auch tagsüber zu sehen sein, denn die kommen nie lange ohne was zu fressen aus.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wenn das mehrere aktive artverschiedene Forellenjäger sind, dann führen die einen mit den immer unterschiedlichen "Spuren" natürlich in die Irre.

Da versorgt einer offenbar mit seinem Fischrestaurant nen ganzen Lebensraum!|supergri


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie das ausgeht.
> 
> Ein Täter oder doch zwei|kopfkrat
> 
> Was ist eigentlich wenn Eis kommt Siggi ? Forellen raus oder verbleiben sie in den Teichen?



laut Vorpächter frieren die nicht zu, wegen dem Quellwasser, welches auch im Winter + 8 Grad haben soll.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi,
> schon mal an Wasserspitzmaus gedacht? Das müsste aber dann bei dem Schaden ne ganze Kohorte sein. Die müssten auch tagsüber zu sehen sein, denn die kommen nie lange ohne was zu fressen aus.



Weder solche noch andere "unbekannte Fischräuber" habe ich je dort gesehen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich habe mal gründlich nachgedacht (kommt auch mal vor); am 24.11. habe ich den 1. Bericht geschrieben, in dem ich von der halb gefressenen Forelle und der abgelutschten Mittelgräte berichtete.
Bis dahin ist mir ja nie ein Fisch mit Bißspuren, geschweige denn mit halb abgebissener Schwanzflosse aufgefallen.
Was auffällig war, daß die Setzlinge immer weniger wurden und spurlos verschwanden. 
So kann es ja sein, daß bis dato der Reiher die Setzlinge holte und an diesem Tag eben eine verletzte oder tote Forelle zurück blieb, die dann ev. von einem Bisam angefressen wurde, der auch für die abgelutschte Wirbelsäule von weiteren vom Reiher angeschlagenen Forellen verantwortlich war.

Am 07.12. bekam ich in den 1. Teich 75 kg Forellen geliefert und erst ab da konnte ich Forellen mit abgebissenen Schwanzflossen und Bißspuren entdecken, die nicht vom Reiher stammten.
Somit wäre es doch gut möglich, daß bis dahin nur der Reiher dort plünderte und eine seine Reste vertilgende Tierart hauste auch dort.
Der beißwütige Räuber tauchte dann erst ab der 2. Dezemberwoche auf. Vielleicht war der vorher auch gar nicht da und hat sich jetzt erst dort eingenistet.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Gibt es denn nicht auch agressive Forellen die sich selbst verletzen.?
Ich meine so eine Schlägerei über Nacht mit kratzen und beißen.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Gibt es denn nicht auch agressive Forellen die sich selbst verletzen.?
> Ich meine so eine Schlägerei über Nacht mit kratzen und beißen.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


 

Ist Unwahrscheinlich !


----------



## GeorgeB (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Völlig Wurscht, was die Jäger dir erzählt haben: Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, dass der Fischliebhaber ein Mink oder ein anderer Marderartiger ist.
> 
> Alles, was du erzählst, passt da in mein Erfahrungsbild.



Da bin ich immer noch absolut bei dir.

Tier in Kastenfallen zu erbeuten ist nicht so einfach. Ganz so dämlich sind die Viecher nicht, wenn da ein Fremdkörper mit all seinen Gerüchen in ihrem Revier steht. Wenn der Köder aber so schnell angenommen wird wie bei Siggi, wird er über kurz oder lang Erfolg haben. 

Wir "müssen" dann übrigens nur wissen, welches Tier es _war_. Keine verbotenen Details. In Siggis Interesse. Muss ich ihm aber wohl nicht erzählen. #6


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ein Bisam ist es nicht der ist Vegetarier und geht höchstens an Muscheln. Auch Ratten oder Mäuse schließe ich aus.
Nach den Verletzungen ist es auch kein Reiher.

Bleiben dann noch Waschbär ,Marderartige oder ein Fischotter.

Wie wäre es wenn du deine Kamera so ausrichtest das sie Bilder oberhalb der Wasserfläche und etwa einen Meter mit Einbeziehung des Ufers macht! 
Dann stört auch der Draht nicht. Der Räuber muss eigentlich schwimmen können.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

hier ein paar Fotos und Viedeo von heute morgen kurz vor 12.00 Uhr.
Achtet mal auf den unteren Bildrand über der Uhrzeit. Bei den Fotos meine ich Kopf und Augen eines Unbekannten zu sehen, bei den Viedeos an gleicher Stelle taucht auch etwas auf, bin aber nicht sicher, ob es Forellen sind, allerdings im 1. Viedeo verschwindet etwas zum linken Bildrand mit großer Geschwindigkeit und stärkerem Wasserschwall.

Vielleicht mach ich mich auch selber schon verrückt und auf den Fotos sind nur Fische zu sehen?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich gucke zwar nur auf dem Handy aber selbst in der Vergrößerung erkenne ich nix#c evtl wäre das Bild auf der anderen Uferseite besser geworden.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Vielleicht mach ich mich auch selber schon verrückt und auf den Fotos sind nur Fische zu sehen?

da ist nix zu erkennen für mich


----------



## uwe2855 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

So gerne ich was sehen möchte – aber ich seh da leider nix außer einem Ring auf der Wasseroberfläche. Kann auch „nur“ eine Forelle sein.
Also Siggi, weitermachen. Wir sind alle gespannt auf die ersten Fahndungsfotos der ganzen Räuberbande.

Uwe


----------



## STORM_2012 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

siggi kannst du was zu den beiden stellen sagen?


----------



## Franky (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nix aussergewöhnliches zu erkennen - und hab das über sämtliche Filter laufen lassen, die Photopaint bietet!


----------



## Deep Down (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also, ich hab eindeutig Nessie erkannt!

Ehrlich, auf den Fotos sieht man gar nix!


----------



## torsten72 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich glaube, Siggi meint eines von meinen beiden Kreisen.
Die Qualität wird sicherlich nicht so gut sein, aber schaut Euch die Stellen auf dem Original von Siggi an.
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Deep Down (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Was sehen wir darauf? Deine Frau ist schwanger?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Da kann man nichts Erkennen zu viel Gegenlicht!


----------



## mathei (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Was sehen wir darauf? Deine Frau ist schwanger?


 
jo Zwillinge #h


----------



## torsten72 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich sach doch, bitte die Stelle auf Siggis Foto anschauen, wenn ich das Foto abfotografiere, 'einkringel' und abspeichere, ist klar, dass das nur Grütze wird.
Schaut einfach nach ;-)


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> siggi kannst du was zu den beiden stellen sagen?




Links im roten Kreis, das ist das Ultraschallgerät und im rechten, da steht ein Zaunpfahl und das helle daneben könnte eine Spiegelung sein.

Ich meine vielmehr die Stelle auf meinem 1. Foto im unteren Bildrand direkt über Datum und Uhrzeit, das sieht mir eher nicht wie eine Forelle aus.
Ich hatte noch 2 Viedeoaufnahmen auf der Kamera mit je 60 sek. Laufzeit, die ich aber nicht hochladen kann, warum auch immer, ev. eine zu große Dateigröße?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

uber dem 'F' bei 44 'F scheint etwas zu schwimmen. sieht wie ein koerper aus mit der welle dahinter


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Schade, daß das mit dem Einstellen der Videos nicht klappt, vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip für mich, wie ich das hin bekomme.
Ich habe mir jetzt mehrmals beide Videos angeschaut und gestoppt, wenn etwas aus dem Wasser auftauchte.
Unmittelbar vor der Kamera taucht da mehrmals etwas dreieckförmiges auf, ähnlich einer Rückenflosse, aber die ist bei Forellen doch nicht so groß, daß sie klar und deutlich oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche zu erkennen ist und ein Hai ist da ja nicht drin. 
An einer Stelle taucht wieder so ein Dreieck auf und man sieht danach dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche einen Körper mit großer Geschwindigkeit nach links in den hellen Fleck (Wasserspiegelung) schwimmen, wo dann dort ein ziemlich großer Wasserschwall entsteht.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

könnte ein pinguin sein....


----------



## sprogoe (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mir ist grad ´ne Lösung eingefallen, wie wäre es denn damit:
ich stecke alle Forellen in eine Reuse (muß aber aus stabilem Drahtgeflecht sein) und am nächsten Tag habe ich den Unbekannten mit da drin; hoffentlich.
Leider dann zwar ersoffen, weil länger als 2 min hält der es unter Wasser auch nicht aus, im Gegensatz zu den Forellen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich sehe mir die Videos wieder und wieder an und sehe dort ganz eigenartige Schwimmbewegungen eines Tieres.
Es taucht zunächst etwas dunkles, dreieckiges auf, das könnte genauso gut das Ohr eines Pelztieres sein, dann macht das Tier eine enge Schwimmbewegung im Halbkreis nach links, wobei es sich scheinbar um die eigene Achse zu drehen scheint und ein kleines Stück von dem Dreieck entfernt entsteht ein Schwall (ev. durch den Schwanz ausgelöst?). Sofort danach geht die Schwimmbewegung wieder nach rechts.

Man sieht auch wellenförmige Schwimmbewegungen eines Tierkörpers, die dem eines Delfines oder Wettkampfschwimmers ähneln, d.h. das Dreieck taucht aus der Wasseroberfläche auf und wieder ab. 
So kann meines Erachtens kein Fisch schwimmen, sollte der dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen und seine Rückenflosse schaut dabei aus dem Wasser, so schwimmt der doch in einer Linie weiter, um dann ganz abzutauchen.

Wer von euch kennt sich aus mit dem Einstellen der Videos, bzw. wie kann man die als Mailanhang an jemand verschicken, der sich mit Bildbearbeitung sehr gut auskennt und da vielleicht mehr heraus holen kann.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Kannst die nicht auf YouTube hochladen und dann verlinken?


----------



## Mr Allrounder (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Gute Idee.
Eins noch, warum stellst du die Kamera nicht anders auf? Das die Sonne mit der Kamera scheint, und nicht entgegen. Oder mal nur die Wasseroberfläche filmen?;+
Aber bin schon gespannt drauf was es wirdd#6


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich habe die Videos bei youtube hochgeladen:

http://youtu.be/fbMqADpFTFY

http://youtu.be/A34ymZNHUn4

Bei Video 1 ab Sekunde 17 in der Bildmitte unten genau aufpassen. Da taucht das Dreieck kurz aus dem Wasser, um dann unter der Oberfläche mit hoher Geschwindigkeit nach links in den hellen Fleck der Spiegelung zu schwimmen, wo dort dann ein sehr großer Schwall entsteht.

Das 2. Video ist interessanter. Ihr müßt beim Abspielen immer wieder mal stoppen, sobald was an der Oberfläche auftaucht. Ab Sekunde 20 unten rechts im Bild genau über der Datumsanzeige.

Heute werde ich die Kamera mal über der Wasseroberfläche positionieren, so daß sie die Aktivitäten von oben aufnimmt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Deep Down (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das sind (noch) Deine Fische!


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Spielverderber.

Das ist doch keine Rückenflosse einer Forelle, oder?  Video 2 bei Sekunde 19-20 stoppen, unten rechts dierekt neben und über dem Datum.
Gleich danach kommt diese Schwimmbewegung an der Oberfläche mehrmals links rum im Kreis und so etwas, wie eine Drehung um die eigene Achse, um dann doch nach rechts weiter zu schwimmen.
Die 2 Kringel davor werden von Forellen sein, ev. weil sie ja gejagt werden.

Video 1 bei Sekunde 15-16 stoppen, Bildrand unten ca. 4 cm links neben dem Datum.
Da hatte ich den Eindruck, als würde kurz ein Kopf auftauchen.


----------



## gaerbsch (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

das sind deine fische, ganz sicher...


----------



## sebwu (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

moin,
das sieht mir nach ner forelle aus, und zwar durchbricht sie mit ihren kopf die wasseroberfläche. scheint doch ne krankheit im bestand zu wüten was bei hoher besatzdichte und stress durch fressfeinde durchaus passiert.


----------



## gaerbsch (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

jo wollt ich auch gerade schreiben. kennt man aus dem "forellenpuff" wenn die fische krank sind schwimmen sie oben. meistens noch mit nem kleinen weißen schnäuzer ^^


----------



## donak (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Für mich sieht das auch einfach nach Forellen aus. Habe das an einem Forellenteich auch schon öfter beobachten können, dass quasi die Rückenflosse rausschaut.


----------



## Bieroholiker (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

nur mal so am rande.... glaubt ihr wirklich dass sich ein fischräuber nen "taucheranzug" an ziieht und dann so ganz bewusst auf die jagt unter wasser geht um sich vor der kamera zu verstecken?
ich glaube dass alles was groß genug und in der lage is ne vernünftige forelle zu fangen oder anzu greifen man auf nem bild erkennen würde...


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

wie will man denn eine kranke Forelle, die sich, bedingt durch ihre Krankheit, träge an der Wasseroberfläche bewegt und mit der Rückenflosse die Oberfläche durchbricht und dann mit hoher Geschwindigkeit knapp unter der Oberfläche wegschwimmt, um die ganze Fortbewegung dann in einem großen Wasserschwall enden zu lassen, erklären?

Außerdem hat die Kamera 24 Std. am gleichen Fleck gestanden, die Aufnahmen (2 Fotos + 2 Videos) machte sie aber von 11.41 bis 11.44 Uhr, also innerhalb von 3 Minuten.
Hätte die meine Forellen aufgenommen, wäre das auch vorher oder nachher geschehen.
Sicher sind die kleinen Schwallbewegungen, zumal wenn mehrere zu sehen sind, von Forellen verursacht, aber dieses relativ große und zudem gleichschenklige Dreieck, was da auftaucht, ist für mich nicht unbedingt die Rückenflosse einer Forelle.
Man müßte die Videos in Zeitlupe abspielen können, dann wäre vielleicht mehr zu erkennen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## uwe2855 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also ehrlich...ich seh auch nur Fische.
Auch wenn sie scheinbar langsam an der Oberfläche rumschwimmen, sie geben auf einmal plötzlich Gas und zischen ab.
Trotzdem bleibt es weiterhin spannend. Tolles Weihnachts(fernseh)programm. Danke Siggi fürs Einstellen der Filmchen.

Uwe


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich wäre vorsichtig...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psj2WSRLlV8


----------



## lausi97 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ganz ehrlich Siggi, deine Fische sind krank, was du da siehst ist die Schwanzflosse und das wegschiessen ist krankhaft bedingt.So leid es mir für dich tut, aber du interpretierst da was rein, was da nicht ist. Bring da mal welche von nach Albaum zum Dieter Mock da wird dir geholfen.


----------



## STORM_2012 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi wenn du die Videos in Zeitlupe abspielen willst dann mache das mit dem VLC PLAYER. Frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## uwe2855 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wollte es nicht so krass schreiben, aber ich gebe Lausi 97 recht. Sieht wirklich nicht so gut aus wenn sie mit der Schwanzflosse die Oberfläche durchbrechen. Da stimmt watt nich.

Uwe


----------



## yukonjack (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich wäre vorsichtig...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psj2WSRLlV8



erklär doch mal was du uns damit sagen willst?


----------



## schumi9 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

pffff ein Russe im Teich ? Nee der kommt erst nach Eisbedeckung.

 Siggi, stell doch mal die Kamera um. Ohne die Spiegelungen sieht man womöglich etwas.

 Gruß vom schumi


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



schumi9 schrieb:


> pffff ein Russe im Teich ? Nee der kommt erst nach Eisbedeckung.
> 
> Siggi, stell doch mal die Kamera um. Ohne die Spiegelungen sieht man womöglich etwas.
> 
> Gruß vom schumi




Kamera wurde so instaliert, daß sie von schräg oben auf die Wasseroberfläche gerichtet ist.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also jetzt mal ganz ruhig, heute ist Heiligabend. Erst mal allen vielen  Dank für das Interesse und die rege Teilnehme hier und für euch alle ein  frohes Weihnachtsfest.

ich war heute ca. 2 Std. am Teich und habe in der Zeit intensiv die  Forellen beobachtet. Sie ziehen; wie immer; schön im Schwarm und ganz  relaxt eine Runde nach der anderen, immer schön im Kreis entgegen der  Strömungsrichtung des Einlaufes.
Also, keinerlei Anzeichen von kranken Forellen. 
Ab und zu durchbricht eine Rückenflosse mal die Wasseroberfläche und das  Bild dieser Rückenflossen ist eine leicht nach hinten gebogene Linie  und taucht höchsten 1-2 cm aus dem Wasser auf.

Die Rückenflossen meiner Forellen sehen übrigens so aus: 

1. Foto.

(bischen angeknabbert, weil Foto einer toten Forelle).
Es ist also kein gleichschenkliges Dreieck zu sehen, welches scheinbar 4-5 cm aus dem Wasser kommt, wie auf den Videos.

Wenn einige sich doch schon so sicher sind, daß auf den Videos nur  Fische zu sehen sind, dann müßt ihr mal darüber nachdenken, wie Fische  schwimmen; natürlich; indem Schwimmbewegungen mit seitlichen Ausschlägen  entstehen (außer bei Plattfischen) und was sieht man auf den Videos? 
Einen Körper, der sich im Delfinstil weiter bewegt.
(Jetzt kommt mir nicht schon wieder mit kranken Forellen).  

Wie das 2. Foto dokumentiert, haben meine Forellen in der letzten Nacht  einen kleinen Landgang unternommen und dabei auf der Teichböschung einen  ziemlich großen Kothaufen hinterlassen, jede Wurst ca. 4 cm lang und  mehr als 2 cm im Durchmesser.

Nun sind eure weiteren Gedankengänge gefragt.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viele Forellen in professionellen  Züchtereien von erfahrenen Fischzüchtern als krank angesehen werden und  dort ein ähnlicher Unhold diese Erscheinungsmerkmale hervorgerufen hat,  wie bei mir.
Vielleicht wurde in diese Richtung nur noch nicht gedacht.

Eines kann ich aber versprechen; ich werde nicht ruhen, bis ich den  Übeltäter erkannt, erwischt und beseitigt habe (letzteres aber ohne  Fotodokumentation).


Gruß Siggi


----------



## volkerm (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi- Dir auch noch schöne Feiertage! Demnächst werde ich die Bilder meinem Vater mal zeigen- der ist ewig schon Jäger, und kann den Kot hoffentlich zuordnen.


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Danke Volker,
aber ich habe weder Geruchs- noch Geschmackprobe genommen. Ich kann ihn ja mal einfrieren, für schlechte Zeiten.|supergri

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Danke Volker,
> aber *ich habe weder Geruchs- noch Geschmackprobe genommen*. Ich kann ihn ja mal einfrieren, für schlechte Zeiten.|supergri
> 
> Gruß Siggi



hätteste man,dann wärste sicher schon weiter

frohe weihnachten#h


----------



## volkerm (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Vermutlich hast Du wenigstens jetzt schon den Beweis, dass es ein landgestütztes Säugetier ist. Vermutlich verdaut der gerade in der unweiten Scheune.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das sind deine Forellen ! Sage ich auch!
Stelle die Kamera so auf das du kein Gegenlicht hast!


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



volkerma schrieb:


> Vermutlich hast Du wenigstens jetzt schon den Beweis, dass es ein landgestütztes Säugetier ist. Vermutlich verdaut der gerade in der unweiten Scheune.




Denke gerade darüber nach; Scheune.....


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bei deinem linken Bild von der Forelle kann ich keine unnatürlichen Verletzungen sehen! Es fehlen hier nur ein paar Schuppen,ist aber nicht akut!


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Bei deinem linken Bild von der Forelle kann ich keine unnatürlichen Verletzungen sehen! Es fehlen hier nur ein paar Schuppen,ist aber nicht akut!



richtig,
die ist ja auch nur am Schockzustand; verursacht durch allnächtliche Traumatisierung durch das Auftauchen des gnadenlosen Fischmörders; gestorben.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@sprogoe

Habe mir deine Video auf You Tube nochmal angesehen, konnte nichts feststellen. Das die Refos so an der Oberfläche Schwimmen ist normal, ist in meinem Teich auch so !
Sind wahrscheinlich auf der Jagd von Insekten die ins Wasser fallen!


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

mal in Ruhe abwarten.
Wenn die nächsten Aufnahmen auch keine Aufklärung bringen, wird die Kamera Richtung Land installiert. 
Da ich ja heute diese leckeren Köttel gefunden habe und auch weiß, daß sie in direkter Linie zwischen dem entdeckten Durchschlupfloch im Zaun und dem Teich lagen, weiß ich nun eher, wie ich die Kamera ausrichten soll.

Nun trinke ich mir noch ein Gläschen Rotwein und gehe dann pennen.

Ich sage euch allen zum Wohl und dann bis morgen.

Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Genau die Kamera mal in Richtung vom Kot bzw Schlupfloch positionieren.


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Genau die Kamera mal in Richtung vom Kot bzw Schlupfloch positionieren.[/QUOT
> 
> eh, man Axel,
> ich hätte ja zu gern auch für mich noch ein Schlupfloch für heute abend gefunden, aber mein Waib schläft schon|evil: (deshalb schreibe ich Dussel hier noch) aber ich werde den Teufel tun, die Kamera auf das Kot- bzw. Schlupfloch einer mir sehr lieb gewordenen waiblichen Person zu richten.
> ...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> mal in Ruhe abwarten.
> Wenn die nächsten Aufnahmen auch keine Aufklärung bringen, wird die Kamera Richtung Land installiert.
> Da ich ja heute diese leckeren Köttel gefunden habe und auch weiß, daß sie in direkter Linie zwischen dem entdeckten Durchschlupfloch im Zaun und dem Teich lagen, weiß ich nun eher, wie ich die Kamera ausrichten soll.
> 
> ...




na siggi,war wohl doch mehr als *ein* gläschen...


----------



## bombe20 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Danke Volker,
> aber ich habe weder Geruchs- noch Geschmackprobe genommen. Ich kann ihn ja mal einfrieren, für schlechte Zeiten.


hierzu empfehle ich folgenden film. äußerst sehenswert und witzig. in anderen portalen bestimmt auch in besserer qualität zu bekommen.
ansonsten spannender fred und ich hoffe siggi, das du den übeltäter bald stellst und dingfest machst.

frohe weihnachten


----------



## sprogoe (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> na siggi,war wohl doch mehr als *ein* gläschen...



nö.

Flasche war schon leer und ich zu faul, in den Keller zu latschen. Leider hur abgeheitert.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## lausi97 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> STORM_2012 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Genau die Kamera mal in Richtung vom Kot bzw Schlupfloch positionieren.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## GeorgeB (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> ... Leider hur abgeheitert...



Janee, iss klar. Suffkopp! 

*Klugscheixxmodus an*:

Das was hier Kot oder Köttel genannt wird, nennt der Jäger Losung. Und vielleicht weil das Wort charmanter ist und weniger Fäkalien-Koppkino auslöst, haben Jäger wenig Probleme damit Losung intensiver zu betrachten, oder dran zu schnuppern. Mit ein bisschen Übung erkennt man daran die Tierarten, von denen die Hinterlassenschaften stammen. Die Losung vom Mink soll einen markanten, knoblauchartigen Geruch ausströmen. 

Also nix wie ran mit dem Zinken. Heute ist Weihnachten, und du bist uns die Lösung dieses Adventsrätsels schuldig. :m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

vielleicht bringt die losung doch noch die lösung


----------



## sprogoe (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Die Losung vom Mink soll einen markanten, knoblauchartigen Geruch ausströmen.




und soll gedreht sein; hat mir der Jäger gesagt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

nix auf der Kamera, aber das Biest hat wieder richtig gewütet.

3 tote Forellen mit Bißwunden an der Schwanzflossenwurzei, die aber nicht zum Tode geführt haben können. Das war sicher Schock oder sowas, ansonsten waren sie ja gesund.

Außerdem noch 3 im Wasser, eine mit einer sehr großen Bißwunde am Bauch und 2 mit halb abgebissener Schwanzflosse.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## GeorgeB (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> und soll gedreht sein; hat mir der Jäger gesagt.



Ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber die Viecher gibt's glücklicherweise nicht überall. 

Die Konsistenz der Losung wird ernährungsbedingt u.U. unterschiedlich sein. Auch Niederschlag kann was ausmachen. Falls(!) es einer ist, scheint er sich ja zum Fischspezialisten entwickelt zu haben. Aber wie gesagt, entscheidend ist der ganz markante Geruch durch die Analdrüse, bei frischer Losung.

Aus den Videos kann ich übrigens gar nichts schließen. Können natürlich Fische gewesen sein. Genau so gut aber ein Viech, das Luft holt. Spannend, gaaaaaaaaaanz spannend.


----------



## sprogoe (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

keine Sorge Leute, irgendwann geht er mir schon auf den Leim.

Der Durchschlupf im Zaun war schon richtig von mir erkannt.
Ich hatte gestern ein paar dünne Zweige davor gestellt, die heute von außen nach innen zur Seite geschoben waren.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



yukonjack schrieb:


> erklär doch mal was du uns damit sagen willst?



Was sollte ich damit sagen wollen? Keine konkrete Aussage nicht zu finden, aber der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt...


----------



## Deep Down (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das ist kein Kot/Losung, sondern ein Gewöll, mithin herausgewürgte Fellreste! 
Typisch für Vögel.....womit wir wieder beim Fischreiher sind! Ja, der frist z.B. auch Mäuse, Ratten etc!


----------



## lausi97 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi jetzt mal wieder ernst, betrifft das nur einen Teich oder ist das in beiden? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast Du doch in beiden besatz,und bis jetzt betrifft das nur die neu dazugekommenen oder?


----------



## sprogoe (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ja Lausi,

der Schwanzbeißer ist nur im 1. Teich aktiev, dort wo ich am 07.12. Portionsforellen eingesetzt habe.
3 Tage später habe ich die ersten Bißverletzungen erkannt.
Vorher waren da auch immer größere Forellen drin, da gab es aber diese Aktivitäten noch nicht, wahrscheinlich hat der Räuber erst kürzlich hier sein Winterquartier bezogen.

Die Verluste in dem anderen wurden tatsächlich durch Reiher verursacht und für die abgelutschten Wirbelsäulen und das Anknabbern toter Fische war wohl der Bisam verantwortlich.

Daß der vierbeinige Räuber nur im 1. Teich wütet, hat sicher den Grund, daß er dort einfach unter dem Hasendrahtzaun durchschlüpfen kann, was ja einfacher ist, wie in den 2. Teich zu gelangen, wo er über den 1,50 m hohen Zaun klettern müßte.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@sprogoe.....

Deine threaderöffnung war am 24.11.....und es ist dir innerhalb eines ganzen monats nicht gelungen deine forellen zu schützen???... ganz ehrlich. .der ganze thread wirkt wie ne satire seite...
Du hast Kameras, fallen, netze, leinen etc.
Die kameras kann man  umpositionieren....die netze und leinen machen nur sinn wenn mann sie 
Auch bis zu Boden spannt....haste ma an was kleinmaschiges wie zum Kirschen anbau benutzt wird gedacht....oder endlich mal nen jäger bestellt? ???....evtl. haste ja sogar nen internen jäger im teich....nessy, den ein wolf, den ein adler in den teich geflogen hat. ....^^


----------



## thymonst (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich habe selber einige Teiche..Gü.p.pa hat meistens immer recht und der rest ist...aber trotzdem ein guter "Winterloch" überbrücker!!!++frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## sprogoe (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



neukieler schrieb:


> @sprogoe.....
> 
> Deine threaderöffnung war am 24.11.....und es ist dir innerhalb eines ganzen monats nicht gelungen deine forellen zu schützen???... ganz ehrlich. .der ganze thread wirkt wie ne satire seite...
> Du hast Kameras, fallen, netze, leinen etc.
> ...



na, na, na,
nun polter doch mal nicht gleich so los.
Wenn Du Dich ein wenig eingelesen hättest, könntest Du Dir einige Deiner Fragen selber beantworten.
Nochmal;
bis zur Threateröffnung war ich ja im Glauben, ausreichend gegen Fischräuber abgesichert zu sein.
Gegen den Reiher ist um jeden Teich ein Zaun gespannt und die Teiche wurden im Abstand von 30 cm mit Schnüren überspannt.
Aber, falsch gedacht. Der Reiher ist durch die Schnüre hindurch und auch wieder rausgekommen und das alles immer nachts.
Eine Netzüberspannung geht da noch nicht so einfach, weil die alten Zaunpfähle alle ungleich lang sind und im oberen Bereich zudem auch noch jede Menge Stacheldraht vorhanden ist. Nach den Feiertagen wird alles abgerissen, ein neuer Zaun gesetzt und mit einem Netz überspannt, dann ist der Reiher schon mal außen vor.
Das größere Problem macht aber ein Mink oder ähnliches, der in den anderen Teich einfällt und der tauchte erst vor 2 Wochen auf. Trotz Zaunumspannung mit Kaninchendraht findet der trotzdem eine Möglichkeit, dort rein zu kommen. Bei solchen Tieren glaube ich, gibt es keine absolute Absicherung, die finden immer Mittel und Wege.

Die Wildkamera wird ja ständig umgesetzt (wer hier mitgelesen hat, weiß das).
Dieses Tier in eine Lebendfalle zu locken, ist nicht so ganz einfach, wie mir hier auch einige bestätigt haben, aber ich bleibe dran und irgendwann macht der Bursche den Fehler, auf den ich warte.

Ich hoffe, Dir Deine Fragen beantwortet zu haben und wünsche Dir noch ein schönes Restweihnachtsfest.

Siggi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@ sprogoe

Wenn du deine Teiche neu einzeunst, würde ich den Zaun ca. 20-30cm  in den Boden einlassen. Dann kann sich auch kein Räuber so leicht unter dem Zaun durchgraben. Der Zaun sollte auch feinmaschig sein das ein Reiherhals nicht durchpasst!
Ein kunststoffummantelter wäre vorteilhaft (Rost).

Das Abdecknetz sollte auch Feinmaschig sein (2cm) sonnst langt dir der Reiher auch durch. Hast ein größer Maschiges sollte es mindestens 0,80-1mtr. über der Wasseroberfläche liegen.


----------



## sprogoe (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Danke Dir für die Tips.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Es sollte ja eigentlich demnächst mal schneien, dann wird sich das Rätsel sicher aufklären.#h


----------



## GeorgeB (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Und wenn nicht, soll Siggi sich gefälligst eine Schneekanone anschaffen!


----------



## sprogoe (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich hoffe eher, daß bis zum ersten Schnee das Problem gelöst ist, nicht daß sich das arme Tierchen noch kalte Pfoten holt.


----------



## lausi97 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ja Lausi,
> 
> der Schwanzbeißer ist nur im 1. Teich aktiev, dort wo ich am 07.12. Portionsforellen eingesetzt habe.
> 3 Tage später habe ich die ersten Bißverletzungen erkannt.
> Vorher waren da auch immer größere Forellen drin, da gab es aber diese Aktivitäten noch nicht, wahrscheinlich hat der Räuber erst kürzlich hier sein Winterquartier bezogen.



Dann bleibe ich bei meiner vermutung,das da auch ne Krankheit wütet.Ist es dir möglich,einen von den frisch Verletzten zu fangen?  Foddos von Kiemen und den Innereien zu machen,besonders wichtig Herz,Leber,Milz und Darm,den evtl. auch aufschneiden,daran könnte man schon was erkennen.Will dir nur helfen,denn wenn es ne Krankheit sein sollte und du neue Fische bekommst.......................

Die Bissverletzungen scheinen mir ne Folgeerscheinung zu seien,und nu nochmal,Bisam sind Veggies und viel zu träge um gesunde Fische zu jagen.


----------



## sprogoe (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Lausi,

auch Dir herzlichen Dank für Deine Mithilfe. 
Die 3 toten vorgestern hatte ich aufgeschnitten. Außer den Bißverletzungen im Schwanzbereich waren da keine roten und blutigen Stellen am Körper, aber eine von denen hatte tatsächlich auch an den Innereien rote , pickelförmige Ausschläge. An den Kiemen konnte ich nichts feststellen, die blassen ja schon wenige Stunden nach dem Tode aus, wenn der Fisch im Wasser liegt. 
Das hatte ich bisher noch bei keiner Forelle vorgefunden. Die mit den roten Stellen über den ganzen Körper hatte ich allerdings nicht alle aufgeschnitten.
Somit bleibt zu überlegen, ob ich vor dem nächsten Besetzen etwas in Bezug auf Desinfektion unternehmen muß und wenn ja, womit.
Den nächsten Besatz werde ich, um sicher zu gehen, auf alle Fälle bei einem anderen Züchter bestellen.
Irgendwann im Frühjahr melde ich mich mal bei Dir und mache mal ein Treffen mit Dir an Deiner Anlage aus.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## lausi97 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Lausi,
> 
> auch Dir herzlichen Dank für Deine Mithilfe.
> Die 3 toten vorgestern hatte ich aufgeschnitten. Außer den Bißverletzungen im Schwanzbereich waren da keine roten und blutigen Stellen am Körper, aber eine von denen hatte tatsächlich auch an den Innereien rote , pickelförmige Ausschläge. An den Kiemen konnte ich nichts feststellen, die blassen ja schon wenige Stunden nach dem Tode aus, wenn der Fisch im Wasser liegt.
> ...



Desinfizieren mit Brandkalken,und ich meld mich nach dem Neujahr bei dir und komme gucken wenn's Recht ist.Rote flecken hört sich nicht gut an, will dich aber auch nicht verrückt machen,ich sach nur Albaum Fischgesundheitsdienst ist da angesagt.


----------



## STORM_2012 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Was ist eigentlich mit der ganzen Forelle in der Lebendfalle passiert ?


----------



## sprogoe (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

nix Axel,

die blieb 2 Tage unangetastet.
Hätte den zuvor eingelegten Rogen eine Ratte geholt, wäre die doch wahrscheinlich auch an die Forelle gegangen.
Vielleicht hat der Räuber dadurch aber die Scheu vor der Falle verloren und geht nochmals rein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Desinfizieren mit Brandkalken,und ich meld mich nach dem Neujahr bei dir und komme gucken wenn's Recht ist.Rote flecken hört sich nicht gut an, will dich aber auch nicht verrückt machen,ich sach nur Albaum Fischgesundheitsdienst ist da angesagt.



sehr gerne Lausi,
mach das mal und melde Dich.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

heute keine news von der "front"?


----------



## Deep Down (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Der Räuber macht nach den Feiertagen jetzt eben auch Diät!


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich sage mal so;
die Spannung wächst. Vorgestern hatte ich in die Falle Innereien einer Forelle auf das Trittbrett gelegt, war sauber weg geholt worden, ohne die Klappen auszulösen. Nun schon das 2. Mal.
Der Durchschlupf unter dem Zaun war etwas vergrößert, weil die Falle genau davor steht und "ER" scheint tatsächlich ohne Argwohn durch die Falle hindurch zu schleichen.
Ich hoffe, heute nacht macht er den entscheidenden Fehler, denn ich habe wieder Rogen eingelegt und hinterhältiger Weise auf beide Seiten des Trittes ein 25 cm langes Brettchen auf die Kanten des Trittes gelegt.
Bevor er mit der Schnauze an den Köder gelangt, drückt er über die zusätzlichen Brettchen den Tritt runter, egal, von welcher Seite er in die Falle geht.
Ich hoffe nur, daß er das Bodenbrett der Falle nicht durchbeißt, wenn er drin sitzen sollte, denn das Drahtgehäuse umschließt diesen nicht.

Die Wildkamera habe ich genau auf die Falle ausgerichtet und auf Videoaufnahme gestellt, wird hoffentlich spannend.

Ansonsten konnte ich nichts negatives feststellen.
Aber eine weitere Gemeinheit habe ich noch installiert; nämlich die Weidezaunlitze am unteren und oberen Bereich des Zaunes und das Ganze über die dort vorhandenen und von Solarzellen gespeisten Gelbatterien scharf geschaltet.

Morgen werde ich wissen, wer jetzt raffinierter ist, "ER" oder ich.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Deep Down (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was für ein Gremlin vor laufender Kamera die Falle zerlegt!


----------



## Syntac (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Den Tritt brauchste nicht verlängern, der ist nämlich deswegen so kurz, dass der Räuber auch ganz in der Fall ist bevor diese auslöst... sonst fällt die Klappe aufn Rücken, er geht rückwärts raus und wird mit Sicherheit in diesem Leben in keine Falle mehr gehen...

und wenn man den Köder am Tritt befestigt, ist auch nix mit klauen ohne auszulösen.......


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ist schon klar, nur nahm ich an, daß der Tritt aus verzinktem Stahlblech störend wirkt.
Die Falle ist jedoch 1,20 m lang und ein marderatiges Tier währe auf alle Fälle komplett drin.

Der Köderdieb ist jedoch ein ganz anderer.
Heute nacht hat die Kamera 12 Videos mit je 60 sek Laufzeit aufgenommen; zwischen 18.00 Uhr abends und 6.30 Uhr morgens.
Eine dicke schwarze Katze angelt von außen nach dem Köder und schafft es auch, den raus zu holen und zu fressen.

Ich habe den Jagdaufseher noch mal angerufen und der glaubt auch weiterhin an den Mink.

Die Kamera halt weiterhin an wechselnden Plätzen aufstellen und schauen, was sich zeigt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## gaerbsch (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

mal abgesehen von der katze hört sich das ganze nach ner fischkrankheit an. die schwachen fische werden noch gebissen etc und schwimmen dann wie deine kamera ja schon mal aufgenommen hat apatisch an der oberfläche


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

blöde Katze #q


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Teichkino life!|uhoh:


----------



## Syntac (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Peter: so gut können die Chips gar nicht sein...


und deswegen bin ich auch raus... 

in diesem Sinne, jedem seine 10 Minuten Rampenlicht...

ansonsten, gscheit oder gar nicht. so long...


----------



## Mr Allrounder (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Spannung....:m
@Katze:#q#q#q


----------



## racoon (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Der schwarze Garfield macht in 12 Stunden etliche 1minütige Videos bis er den Köder hat ? Das schaffen Marder und co in einem Anlauf.


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> mal abgesehen von der katze hört sich das ganze nach ner fischkrankheit an. die schwachen fische werden noch gebissen etc und schwimmen dann wie deine kamera ja schon mal aufgenommen hat apatisch an der oberfläche



noch mal zum mitschreiben:
in meinem Teich gibt es nicht eine Forelle, die aphatisch an der Oberfläche schwimmt und Anzeichen einer Krankheit sind auch nicht zu erkennen.
Was die Kamera aufgenommen hat, geschah innerhalb 3 min. obwohl sie dort 24 Std. stand.
Hätte sie kranke, aphatisch an der Oberfläche schwimmende Fische aufgenommen, wären da unzählige Aufnahmen auf der Speicherkarte, ähnlich, wie bei der Katze, wo sie bei jedem Auftauchen vor der Kamera aktiv wurde.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



racoon schrieb:


> Der schwarze Garfield macht in 12 Stunden etliche 1minütige Videos bis er den Köder hat ? Das schaffen Marder und co in einem Anlauf.



Aber der hätte dann auch in der Falle gesessen, nur für die Katze ist die zu klein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kristian98 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Die Geschichte hat so eine Spannung, danke für diese tolle Geschichte :k #6

Hoffe du schnappst dieses Viech endlich !


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich mutmaße auch mal fröhlich: Der Unterwasserbeißer ist eine ausgewilderte 10-kg-Schnappschildkröte, die da irgendwann mal jemand entsorgt hat |supergri

Die pennt nachm Knabbern da unten im Schlamm, kooperiert allerdings auch noch mit etwas Pelzigem an Land...

Ansonsten: Echt super spannende Story! Viel Glück bei der Aufklärung!


----------



## Deep Down (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Katzenpics wären auch schön!


----------



## racoon (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Aber der hätte dann auch in der Falle gesessen, nur für die Katze ist die zu klein.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Du gehst also davon aus, dass Marder, Mink und Waschbären grundsätzlich größer sind als dicke Katzen ? Die armen Mardermamis |rolleyes


----------



## Mr Allrounder (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Kannst du nicht auch ein schönes Katzenvideo mal hochladen? Einfach mal um wenigstens die ersten Ergebnisse zu zeigen.|rolleyes


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Katzenpics wären auch schön!




davon existieren, wie gesagt, 12 Videos mit je 60 sek Laufzeit.
Am interessantesten ist das 2., wo man erkennen kann, daß sie es tatsächlich geschafft hat, den Rogen halb durch das Drahtgitter zu ziehen und etwas davon abzubeißen.

http://youtu.be/8dybSytgX4w

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hier noch ein Foto für die Sinne.
Auf dem Weg zu den Teichen habe ich an einer ganz bestimmten Stelle einen sehr schönen Blick auf den Kölner Dom. Leider ist es meistens etwas trüb, sieht aber in natura viel schöner aus.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich finde die falle im Durchmesser ganz schön klein, da merkt Marder und Co. doch gleich das da was nicht stimmt oder ? 

Schöne Katze #6


----------



## phirania (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> davon existieren, wie gesagt, 12 Videos mit je 60 sek Laufzeit.
> Am interessantesten ist das 2., wo man erkennen kann, daß sie es tatsächlich geschafft hat, den Rogen halb durch das Drahtgitter zu ziehen und etwas davon abzubeißen.
> 
> http://youtu.be/8dybSytgX4w
> ...



Mehr davon ich find den Kater geil,schönes Tier...#6
Glaube da hast du einen Freund gefunden,bei den leckeren Ködern.
Meiner mag auch gerne Fisch.


----------



## GeorgeB (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bin mal gespannt, ob du mit dieser vom Durchmesser her kleinen Marderfalle Erfolg hast. Schwierige Kiste. Ich bevorzuge breitere und höhere aus Holz.


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

mit dem kleinen Querschnitt der Falle habt ihr sicher recht, ich habe mich für diese entschieden, weil ich nicht ständig Nachbars Katzen einfangen wollte, denn die stören mich überhaupt nicht.
Vielleicht doch mal über eine größere aus Holz nachdenken.

Diese habe ich aufgestellt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190832591536?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Gruß Siggi


----------



## W-Lahn (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das ist keine Katze...Das ist eindeutig ein junger Panther!


----------



## Pascal.spr (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hey Leute,ich war eigentlich auf der Suche nach Tips zum Forellenködern,da landete ich vor einigen Tagen hier und las auch immer gespannt mit,also habe ich mich jetzt mal angemeldet um mitzuraten mein tippreier),misk


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bei dem Video tippe ich auch auf einen jungen Panther! Ein kurzer, etwas fetterer dieser Spezies 
Zu der Falle: Ich hab keine Ahnung was sowas angeht, aber ich würde tippen, das es genau die Richtige ist, wenn man Marderartige fangen möchte, ohne Katzen einzukerkern 
Jeden Tag lese ich wieder voller Spannung mit, DANKE dafür!


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Pascal.spr schrieb:


> Hey Leute,ich war eigentlich auf der Suche nach Tips zum Forellenködern,da landete ich vor einigen Tagen hier und las auch immer gespannt mit,also habe ich mich jetzt mal angemeldet um mitzuraten mein tippreier),misk



Pascal,
zu Deiner Entscheidung, Dich im AB anzumelden kann ich Dich nur beglückwünschen, sicher findest Du viel Interessantes und daß Du in meinen Threat gefunden hast, freut mich besonders.

Viel Spaß wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich habe heute mal versucht, mich über die einzusetzende Falle schlau zu machen.
Jäger vertreten ja die Ansicht, daß eine Kastenfalle aus Holz fängiger sein soll, Drahtfallen sollten abgedunkelt werden.
Obwohl die Holzfallen für Marderartige vom Querschnitt her auch nicht größer sind und eine größere; die ja dann schon für Füchse, Waschbär und Katzen geeignet ist; wollte ich nicht unbedingt benutzen, da diese drei mich dort eigentlich nicht stören.
Wie mir der Jäger sagte, ist der Waschbär nicht dazu in der Lage, lebende Fische im Wasser zu fangen, da seine Krallen ähnlich sind, wie die eines Hundes und er damit keine lebende Fische greifen kann.

Vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum der heimliche Unheimliche noch nicht in die von mir verwendete Falle gegangen ist.
Um nun nicht noch eine weitere Falle anzuschaffen, habe ich mir überlegt, aus Holz einen U-förmigen Tunnel zum überstülpen zu bauen und weitere Fangversuche damit zu machen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Pascal.spr (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Danke,das ich hier so freundlich empfangen wurde!!!


----------



## Kauli11 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi,

nimm eine größere Falle,kann auch ruhig aus Draht sein,
stell sie auf und verkleide sie mit Reisig,Stroh,Heu oder Astwerk.
Passe sie einfach der Umgebung an und du wirst deinen Fangerfolg haben.

Viel Glück#h


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi,
> 
> nimm eine größere Falle,kann auch ruhig aus Draht sein,
> stell sie auf und verkleide sie mit Reisig,Stroh,Heu oder Astwerk.
> ...




Kauli,
danke für Deinen Tip, das ist ja noch einfacher und schneller zu verwirklichen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich habe heute gelesen, daß Trockenpflaumen in Honig eingeweicht ein super Marderköder sein sollen, aber wie steht es mit dem Mink, wenn es denn einer ist, hat da jemand einen Tip?

Rogen hat ja scheinbar hauptsächlich den schwarzen "Minipanther" angelockt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Deep Down (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das ist Baghira! Und die "Fischräuber" sind Balu und Mogli!


----------



## Pascal.spr (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist Baghira! Und die "Fischräuber" sind Balu und Mogli!




Das ist es 100%


----------



## feko (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Was ich ja ganz aufregend finde,ist,das sprogoe den,die Teiche erst seit diesem Jahr hat,und schon so einen ärger...wahnsinn.
War doch n Jahr,oder Siggi?
vg


----------



## uwe2855 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@ Pascal:
Das ist ja einer der spannendsten Trööts hier im Board. Mit ständigen News und Filmen.
Und hoffentlich dauert es noch eine Weile bis das der Fischräuber entlarvt und gefasst wird (nur wegen der Spannung), wobei ich ja auch für Siggis Bemühungen den Räuber möglichst schnell zu fassen natürlich vollstes Verständnis habe.

@Siggi:
Also die Trockenpflaumen haust du besser in eine Flasche Armagnac. Darin sind sie besser aufgehoben.
Als Köder für den Mink: Entweder Fisch oder besser Ölsardinen. Nur ob deine Falle allerdings so optimal ist wag ich mal zu bezweifeln. In dieser Sache sollte sich der Jagdpächter einmal schlau machen!
Und so lange der schwatte Riesenkater an der Falle rumschleicht wird sicher auch kein Mink da hinein gehen. Also bleibt es weiterhin spannend.

Uwe


----------



## Pascal.spr (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich hoffe natürlich auch das es noch weiterhin spannend bleibt.
Ich möchte jedoch auch betonen das ich hoffe das es keine weiteren (Forellen-)Opfer mehr geben wird.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Falls du den Kater immer wieder an der Falle hast kannst du ja eine schwimmende Falle bauen, da geht dein Fichräuber rein, aber der Kater bleibt fern


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



feko schrieb:


> Was ich ja ganz aufregend finde,ist,das sprogoe den,die Teiche erst seit diesem Jahr hat,und schon so einen ärger...wahnsinn.
> War doch n Jahr,oder Siggi?
> vg




eben 2013, war allgemein nicht so optimal, vieles ist nicht so gut gelaufen.
Kann nur besser werden; also; auf ein gutes neues Jahr.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## feko (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Viel Erfolg.
Sollte das alles nichts nützen,laß die Teiche mal komplett leer eine zeitlang,
dann sucht sich er ominöse Unbekannte möglicherweise eine andere Nahrungsquelle.


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

das Weidezaungerät scheint den Räuber vorerst abzuhalten, es waren keine frisch verletzten Forellen zu entdecken.
Die mit der großen Bißverletzung am Bauch von letzter Woche schwamm heute kraftlos an der Oberfläche, ich habe sie entsorgt und vorher aufgeschnitten.
Keine Verletzung der inneren Organe oder sonstige Anzeichen einer Krankheit zu finden, die Fische mit den vielen blutigen Stellen am Körper hatten ja ansonsten auch keine typischen Anzeichen einer Krankheit; wie Glupschaugen oder vorquellender After, bis auf die eine mit roten Flecken an den inneren Organen, vielleicht kam das alles doch durch Bißverletzungen.
Die Falle habe ich von dem Durchschlupf im Zaun entfernt und stattdessen die Wildkamera darauf ausgerichtet, mal sehen, welche Eindringlinge sich zeigen.

Die Falle habe ich mal dicht am Zaun des 2. Teiches aufgestellt und von außen komplett mit Laub überdeckt.
Als Köder mal eine leckere Ölsardine und einige Rosinen auf das Trittbrett gelegt und zudem noch mit einem kleinen Brettchen abgedeckt, so daß schon ein wenig Kraftaufwand nötig ist, um daran zu kommen, wobei eine Auslösung der Falltüren ev. sichergestellt ist.

Hier noch ein Foto der Verletzung:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Pascal.spr (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bin gespannt was dort am ende noch rauskommt...


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

gerade habe ich mir überlegt, daß ich morgen die Kamera noch mal innerhalb der Teichumzäunung aufstellen werde, dann aber mit der Sonne im Rücken, um Gegenlicht zu vermeiden.
Dann bin ich echt mal gespannt, ob die wieder (wie ja einige glauben) "nur" meine Forellen aufnimmt.
Wenn der Räuber zur Zeit den Teich nicht mehr betritt (ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann er sich dem 2. Teich zuwendet), dürfte dann ja nichts auf der Kamera sein, was dann doch als Beweis anzusehen ist, daß auf den Videos im Beitrag 327 etwas anderes im Wasser war.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi,

falls es wirklich Nerz-oder Mink ist nimm als Köder mal angegammelten Fisch.

Als Kind wohnte ich in der Nähe einer Nerzfarm.
Der Besitzer der Farm fuhr immer mit PKW und Hänger zur Küste und kam mit Fischabfällen als Nerzfutter zurück.

Im Sommer stank die Gegend um die Nerzfarm immer wie ein Fischfriedhof,die Nerze wuchsen aber prächtig.

Viel Glück. #h


----------



## Pascal.spr (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Fischabfälle für Nerze..... :O wenns schmeckt


----------



## Deep Down (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Die Römer nannten das Garum!


----------



## sprogoe (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Die Kamera hat am Schlupfloch "nur" wieder den dicken Kater aufgenommen.
Ich habe sie am Teichrand aufgestellt und während der Fütterung eingeschaltet. Obwohl die Forellen teilweise halb aus dem Wasser kamen, hat sie nicht eine Aufnahme gemacht, was mich eigentlich darin bestätigt, daß damals etwas anderes im Wasser war.
Sie bleibt bis übermorgen mal dort stehen, dann sehe ich ja, ob sie auf Fischaktivitäten reagiert oder nicht.
Die Falle war leergefressen, Rosinen und Ölsardinen, aber nicht ausgelöst.
Das könnten natürlich Mäuse getan haben, der Kater konnte von außen nicht dran, da Bretter seitlich davor standen.
Bei der nächsten Beköderung mal das Futter zusammen mit dem Trittbrett mal mit einem Stück Nylonstrumpf überziehen.

Nun wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch und sage; bis nächstes Jahr.

Siggi


----------



## W-Lahn (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Katzen sind geschickte Fischräuber, auch wenn sie übergewichtig sind . Kann es nicht sein dass der Kater der alleinige Übeltäter ist?


----------



## Trollwut (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Katzen sind geschickte Fischräuber, auch wenn sie übergewichtig sind . Kann es nicht sein dass der Kater der alleinige Übeltäter ist?



Zumal nicht jede Katze absolut wasserscheu is. Es gibt auch einige, wenige Exemplare, die kein Problem damit haben


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

guten rutsch siggi!!!wird schon irgendwann klappen


----------



## STORM_2012 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Meine katze springt nachdem ich baden war auch nochmal ins wasser die hat keine angst vor wasser |uhoh: guten rutsch siggi und allen fleissigen mitlesern


----------



## Mr Allrounder (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Auch von mir guten Rutsch an alle, auch für den Fischräuber, dass er bei dem Krach in die Falle rutscht|laola:


----------



## Pascal.spr (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## sprogoe (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*








*Pascal*


und viel Glück im neuen Lebensjahr wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Pascal.spr (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Danke!!


----------



## Mr Allrounder (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Und, was gibts neues von der Front?


----------



## sprogoe (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

keine Ahnung, war heute nicht dort, morgen wieder ein Lagebericht.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

bis jetzt waren keine neuen Aktivitäten erkennbar.
Die Kamera hat ca. 48 Std. auf die Teichoberfläche ausgerichtet am gleichen Platz gestanden und; wie von mir erwartet; keinerlei Aufnahmen von den Forellen gemacht, was mich nur dahingehend in meiner Annahme bestätigt, daß auch damals nicht die Fische, sondern ein anderes Tier die Aufnahmen ausgelöst hat.
Die Falle wurde neu beködert und der Köder festgebunden.
Die Kammera habe ich darauf ausgerichtet, mal sehen, ob morgen was da drauf ist.

Allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Basti_83 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bin auch zufällig auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen und ich muss sagen, Big Brother ist ein schei*dreck dagegen, das hier ist besser wie jedes Fernsehprogramm :m

Ich habe auch gespannt gelesen und mir so meine Gedanken gemacht, was der Übeltäter sein könnte!
Die Katze ist natürlich der absolute Oberhammer, genial!
Die kommt immer wieder, da gebe ich Dir mein Wort drauf und geschickt sind sie ohne Ende!
Ich habe selber eine und ich weiß wie ausgebufft sie ist!

Was das mit dem angenagten Schwanz betrifft, das kenne ich irgendwoher und zwar hatte ich genau das gleiche mit meinen Köderfischen damals!
Ich hatte ein Aquarium und dort habe ich Köderfische gehältert für den Winter, bei mir sind auch immer vereinzelt welche verendet und die Schwanzflosse sah auch aus wie ab oder angefressen, dabei stellte sich heraus, das es ein Pilzbefall war und dadurch einzelne meiner Köderfische vollendet sind!
Das Problem bei dieser Sache ist, es bleibt im Wasser und kann immer wieder Fische anfallen und betreffen!
Vielleicht hast Du ja so etwas bei Dir auch im Wasser!
Die Fische, die denn dadurch eventuell verenden und an der Oberfläche schwimmen, könnten dann theoretisch von einem Nerz oder einem anderen Tier aus dem Wasser gefischt werden und an Land geholt werden!
Und der Fisch, der denn am Land liegt, könnte wiederum dann von einem anderem Tier weiter bearbeitet wurden sein!
Sprich auch von einem Reiher u.s.w, verstehst wie ich das meine?
Also vielleicht ist es am Ende ja eine ganz Simple Lösung, ich würde erst mal Dein Wasser prüfen, nur zur Sicherheit!
 Denn entweder, es haben einzelne Fische schon die Krankheit die dadurch denn vollenden und leider auch noch andere mit anstecken, die denn nach einer Zeit vollenden oder es liegt am Wasser!
Das Problem ist leider wie ein Kreislauf!

Aber Fakt ist eins, die Katze ist der lachende am Ende... der schmeckts, denn so leicht kriegt sie bestimmt nicht noch mal solche Leckerein vorgesetzt


----------



## sprogoe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Basti,
Dir auch vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht.
Seit der Instalation des elektrischen Weidezauns gibt es keine neuerlichen roten Flecken und auch keine abgebissenen Flossen mehr.
Die bisherigen Forellen mit diesen Flecken waren teilweise verendet, bzw. ich habe sie dem Teich entnommen.
Bei den abgebissenen Schwanzflossen konnte man schon erkennen, daß dieses durch ein Raubtiergebiss entstanden ist, Pilzbefall sieht anders aus.
Schaut euch dazu doch nur mal auf youtube Videos über den Mink an, da seht ihr mal, wie die Burschen die Fische packen, sie fassen zu und lassen wieder los und das mehrmals, kein Wunder, daß die Fische dann so aussehen. 
Irgendwann zeigt sich der Unbekannte vielleicht doch und das Geheimnis wird gelüftet.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Irgendwann zeigt sich der Unbekannte vielleicht doch und das Geheimnis wird gelüftet.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Und dann schreibst Du ein Buch!!!


----------



## sprogoe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dann schreibst Du ein Buch!!!




Nee Thomas,
dann muß ich mich erst mal von dem Stress erholen und anschließend die Teiche in jeder Hinsicht sicher machen, nutzt ja alles nichts.
Tja, im 1. Jahr muß man wahrscheinlich erst mal Lehrgeld zahlen, wenn man nicht ausreichend informiert wurde und durch Verluste erst selber auf Alles kommen muß.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## cl72 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Nee Thomas,
> dann muß ich mich erst mal von dem Stress erholen und anschließend die Teiche in jeder Hinsicht sicher machen, nutzt ja alles nichts.
> Tja, im 1. Jahr muß man wahrscheinlich erst mal Lehrgeld zahlen, wenn man nicht ausreichend informiert wurde und durch Verluste erst selber auf Alles kommen muß.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Das ist wohl wahr! Habe ja auch seit einem Jahr einen eigenen Teich gepachtet.. Verluste sind zwar blöd aber es ist und bleibt ein spannendes Hobby.. Davon leben möchte ich allerdings nicht! Habe vor ein paar Wochen mit einem Züchter gesprochen bzw. von dem beziehe ich die Winterforellen für meinen Teich (der züchtet u. a. Forellen, Saiblinge, Äschen), der arme Kerl ist echt nicht zu beneiden bei den Auflagen, Verlusten und dem Kampf gegen sogenannte Tierschützer. Gerade weil es hier evtl. um den Mink geht: "Tierschützer" haben überhaupt dazu beigetragen, dass es den Mink in Deutschland gibt, so wie den Waschbären. Neozoen sind die wahre Plage.. Siehe die Grundelplage, chinesische Wollhandkrabben, etc...

Siggi, ich wünsche Dir trotzdem weiterhin viel Spaß an Deinem Hobby, wir lassen uns nicht unterkriegen #h

Noch ein Tipp (zur technischen Aufrüstung): Eventuell solltest Du mal eine Actioncam (sind nicht so teuer) mit einer SD-Karte austatten und über Nacht Unterwasser filmen. Die filmt zwar nur so ca. 2-3 Stunden aber mit einem entsprechenden Köder könnte das schon was bringen.


----------



## sprogoe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@ cl72,

ich danke Dir für Deine aufmunternden Worte und Deine Tips.
Unterkriegen lassen wir natürlich nicht und wenn man erst den "Feind" erkannt hat, kann man auch strategisch dagegen vorgehen. Kann alles nur besser werden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## uwe2855 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wouw, Unterwasseraufnahmen eines jagenden Fischräubers! Das wäre der absolute Oberknaller!

Na, wir haben ja alle gut Lachen. Brauchen ja die Forellen nicht zu bezahlen die Siggi vermarkten will bzw. die die er nun nicht mehr hat.
Den Kasten Kölsch hab ich schon mal gekauft und werde ihn die Tage bei Siggi vorbeibringen. Dann könnten wir den Räuber ja tot trinken.
Aber jetzt im Ernst. Ich habe mir noch einmal auf Seite 18 das erste Foto der installierten Kamera angesehen. Da ist ja ein schwimmendes Tier zu sehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das kein Bisam. Obwohl die Bildqualität schlecht ist sind die Ohren des Tieres deutlich zu sehen. Zu groß für einen Bisam. Also doch Mink? Sieht wirklich ganz danach aus.

Waren die Köder in der Falle wieder weg oder weshalb hast du sie heute erneuert?

Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ja Uwe,
wie im Beitrag 453 geschrieben, vom 30. auf den 31.12. leergefressen, aber der Kater konnte es diesmal nicht gewesen sein.
Wenn Du herkommst, bring bloß Stiefel mit, da ist so ein Matsch zur Zeit, kann ich bald Reis anbauen.

Mit dem schwimmenden Tier auf dem Foto gebe ich Dir auch recht. Vor allen Dingen sieht man dort einen Tierkörper, der in voller Länge teilweise aus dem Wasser schaut und deutlich erkennt man einen rundlichen Schwanz (ohne Flosse) So schwimmt und sieht kein Fisch aus.
In meiner Vergrößerung sieht man es ja noch etwas deutlicher:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4029485&postcount=211

Gruß Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wieder echt spannend siggi weiter so:k

Das mit dem Buch solltest du dir aber nochmal überlegen.

Zb.

Der unbekannte Räuber im Forellenteich (Bestseller)

Würdest du nicht soweit weg wohnen hätte ich mich bei dir mal auf die lauer gelegt.|supergri


----------



## sprogoe (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Kein Buch über den Unbekannten, aber mal was poetisches (viel mir nix Blöderes ein):


Der Mink das ist ein hübsches Tier,
klaute er nicht die Forellen mir,
langsam fang ich an ihn zu hassen,
kann die Jagd auf ihn nicht mehr lassen, 
doch eines, das ist ganz gewiss,
erwisch ich ihn, macht er den letzten warmen Schiss.


Na denn, fröhliches jagen, bis später,
gute Nacht zusammen wünscht Siggi


----------



## GreyShade (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

GUDEN!

Bei uns am Vereinsteich gibts auch nen Mink, der vor allem in der MOrgendämemrung kaum scheu zeigt.. 

Das sieht der Schwimmbewegung doch schon sehr ähnlich...

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## uwe2855 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mit dem Buch ist schon ne gute Idee. Hätte auch noch en Gedicht: 


In des Teiches Tiefe lauert irgendwo ein wildes Tier,
stiehlt es ständig die Forellen mir.
Wohlstand und Reichtum kann ich nun vergessen,
alle Fische restlos aufgefressen.
Mit allen Tricks und Tücken
versuch ich ihm nun auf den Pelz zu rücken.
Mit Netzen, Drähten und auch Leinen
versuch ich diesen Räuber zu vertreiben.
Selbst mit Strom versuchs ich schon.
Ich fange an das Tier zu hassen
und werd ihn irgendwann in einer Falle fassen.
Aber eines Tages, glaubt es mir,
erwische ich das unbekannte Räubertier.
Und ist sein Leben dann verloren,
zieh ich ihm sein Fell über beide Ohren.
Dann, ich versprechs euch in die Hand
ziert sein Fell meines Zimmers Wand.
Denn die Moral von der Geschicht:
Siggis Fische stiehlt man nicht!

Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Uwe


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Super Gedicht.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

also, 
am Dichten ist mir die Lust auch schon vergangen, ich weiß mir keinen Reim mehr auf die Sache.

Die Falle war wieder leergefressen und die Kamera hat außer einer davor rumhüpfenden Krähe auch nichts Aufschlußreiches gebracht. Eventuell tuen sich da die Mäuse gütlich.

Dafür habe ich ein neues Feindbild ausfindig gemacht:
in einer Hütte (dort wo das Futter; aber in verschließbaren Tonnen; gelagert ist, haust eine Mäusesippe. Meinen Kescher haben sie innerhalb weniger Tage total zernagt.
Heute habe ich dort mal eine selbstgebaute Massenfangfalle (Anleitung von youtube) aufgestellt.

Vielleicht habe ich wenigstens in der Beziehung Fangerfolge.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich ein neues Feindbild ausfindig gemacht:
> in einer Hütte (dort wo das Futter; aber in verschließbaren Tonnen; gelagert ist, haust eine Mäusesippe. Meinen Kescher haben sie innerhalb weniger Tage total zernagt.
> Heute habe ich dort mal eine selbstgebaute Massenfangfalle (Anleitung von youtube) aufgestellt.
> 
> ...



Wie die Falle aussieht kann ich mir vorstellen...

Nasses, oder trockenes Modell?


----------



## sprogoe (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Wie die Falle aussieht kann ich mir vorstellen...
> 
> Nasses, oder trockenes Modell?




Trocken natürlich. Ertränken finde ich gemein, auch Mäuse sind Lebewesen und mit der Entsorgung habe ich doch gar kein Problem, auf die Wiese wird ein großer Kunststoffbottich gestellt und die Mäuse kommen da hinein, den Rest erledigt der Kater, die Krähen oder die Eule (die es dort scheinbar auch gibt, denn was ich damals fand, war tatsächlich Gewölle von Mäusehaaren).

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Trocken natürlich.


Dann is´ ja gut.


----------



## STORM_2012 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Na siggi gibt es Neuigkeiten von der Front?


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

momentan nicht, nur daß es sogar den blöden Mäusen gelungen ist, vom Köder zu fressen und aus dem Fangeimer wieder zu entkommen, der war wohl zu klein.

Kamera habe ich noch mal neu ausgerichtet, die Lebendfalle seit 2 Tagen nicht wieder neu beködert, nutzt ja nicht viel, wenn sie ev. von Mäusen leergeräumt wird.
Jedenfalls sind im 1. Teich keine Forellen mehr mit Bißverletzungen zu sehen (Strom hilft) und auch nicht mit diesen roten Stellen.
Wenn das eine Krankheit gewesen wäre, müßte sie inzwischen auch im 2. Teich wüten, da das Wasser vom 1. in den 2. Teich fließt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## madpraesi (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo,
 Siggi mach es nicht so spannend |kopfkrat stell den den Strom wieder ab und zeig uns wär der Übeltäter war oder Ist 


Gruß Christian :m


----------



## STORM_2012 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

|good:





madpraesi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Siggi mach es nicht so spannend |kopfkrat stell den den Strom wieder ab und zeig uns wär der Übeltäter war oder Ist
> 
> 
> Gruß Christian :m


----------



## fordfan1 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

.....


----------



## STORM_2012 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

|kopfkrat





fordfan1 schrieb:


> .....


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Siggi mach es nicht so spannend |kopfkrat stell den den Strom wieder ab und zeig uns wär der Übeltäter war oder Ist
> 
> 
> Gruß Christian :m




ich habe mich fast schon selber an den Strom gewöhnt (paar mal aus Versehen schon selber dran gekommen), geiles Gefühl.

Anscheinend hat sogar der schwarze Garfield Bekanntschaft damit gemacht, zum Einen, weil er auf dem Video; welches die Falle aufnahm; nicht auftauchte und zum Anderen, weil ich gestern eine tote Forelle (ohne Bißspuren oder Krankheitsanzeichen) vergaß einzutüten und mitzunehmen und sie deshalb auf der Wiese liegen blieb, heute völlig unberührt noch an der gleichen Stelle vorfand.
Womöglich haben einige der Pelz tragenden Genossen vorerst Abstand vom Betreten des Grundstücks genommen.
Die Kamera ist ja weiterhin noch im Einsatz und bringt hoffentlich mal sichtbare Ergebnisse.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rauhbautz (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist Baghira! Und die "Fischräuber" sind Balu und Mogli!



Du hast Kaa vergessen ... Der ist vorne schon wieder raus bevor er hinten drin ist - schwimmen kann er auch und beissen kann eine Boa angeblich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## fordfan1 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat



Lies mal die Begründung.

ICH fände es witzig,allerdings weiss ich nicht wer mitliest und ob man da alles so schreiben sollte.

Deswegen habe ich es gelöscht und fertig.

Erklärung hast du per PN.


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Rauhbautz schrieb:


> Du hast Kaa vergessen ... Der ist vorne schon wieder raus bevor er hinten drin ist




Ja wo bleibt er denn.......

*Der Ferkelfahnder?*


Gruß Siggi


----------



## phirania (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Alles Braten was nicht an den Teich gehört.....|smash:|smash:|smash:


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hey fordfan1.
Vorschläge solltest Du *mir *machen und wenn sie "blödsinnig" und "gefährlich" sind, dann natürlich per PN, schließlich können die anderen User Deine Vorschläge gar nicht anwenden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Rauhbautz (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ja wo bleibt er denn.......
> 
> *Der Ferkelfahnder?*
> 
> ...




Lesen, Leute, ich meine Dein "schlankes, durchsichtiges  Fallenkonstrukt" - ein befreundeter Jäger hat laut gelacht. Der nimmt immer Kastenfallen.


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Rauhbautz schrieb:


> Lesen, Leute, ich meine Dein "schlankes, durchsichtiges  Fallenkonstrukt" - ein befreundeter Jäger hat laut gelacht. Der nimmt immer Kastenfallen.




ist schon klar,
der Jäger hat ja auch mehr Erfahrung. 
Frag´ ihn doch mal, zu welcher Größe von Kastenfalle er raten und welchen Köder er empfehlen würde, denn die beste Falle wird nichts nützen, wenn die Mäuse den Köder fressen, bevor der Räuber ihn finden kann.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Jonny1985 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Auch wenn es ein ernster (wirtschaftlicher) Hintergrund ist.... Super spannender Thread. Danke und Gruß aus dem regnerischen Hamburg.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeB (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Frag´ ihn doch mal, zu welcher Größe von Kastenfalle er raten und welchen Köder er empfehlen würde,...



Ich selber tendiere zu möglichst groß. Minimum 100 cm, besser länger. Denn sonst guckt ja noch das halbe Vieh raus, wenn die Pfoten schon am Köder sind. Ein größerer Durchmesser, und aus Holz. Menschengeruch ist eher kontraproduktiv. Köder ist revierabhängig, Erfahrungs- und Geschmackssache. Fisch oder Rogen scheint mir bei dir schon ok. Gegen Mäuse kannst du m.W. nichts machen. Ein Schild "Zutritt für Mäuse verboten" würde wahrscheinlich nur sehr wenige Mäuse vom Betreten der Falle abhalten. #6

Die Katze fängst du im Fall der Fälle nur ein mal, wenn sie nicht vollkommen dämlich ist. Mit etwas Glück wird sie danach nicht nur die Falle meiden, sondern dein ganzes Grundstück. 

Fallenjagd ist wie das Überlisten extrem vorsichtiger, erfahrener Fische. Da braucht es schon ein wenig Übung. Nur mit sehr viel Glück hat man sofort Erfolg. Lass die Viecher ruhig ein paar mal die Köder klauen. Irgendwann werden sie unvorsichtiger. 

Und nicht vergessen: Morgens früh(!) und abends kontrollieren. Ein lärmendes Tier in einer Falle könnte deinem Beliebtsheitsgrad in der Nachbarschaft u.U. enorm abträglich sein.


----------



## sprogoe (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Danke GeorgeB,

für Deine ausführliche Anleitung.
Die Katze hätte ich schon ganz gerne weiterhin dort, denn Mäuse gibt es da genug.
Ich habe auch gelesen, daß man ruhig die Falle mehrmals beködern, aber den Fangmechanismus sperren sollte, so daß das Zielobjekt die Scheu davor verliert.
Ich werde mir eine Kastenfalle kaufen und dann in Ruhe wieder an die Sache gehen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## GeorgeB (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Ich habe auch gelesen, daß man ruhig die Falle mehrmals beködern, aber  den Fangmechanismus sperren sollte, so daß das Zielobjekt die Scheu  davor verliert.



Jap. Macht man vor allem, wenn man mehrere Tiere an der gleichen Stelle fangen möchte. 

Kannst es ja auch mal mit Eiern versuchen. Köder in und an der Falle platzieren. Allerdings aufpassen, dass du keine Elstern anlockst. Und falls du einen Marder fängst, sei beim Aussetzen vorsichtig. Die haben u.U ein sehr großes Revier. Mindestens(!) 10 Km fahren, sonst ist der eher wieder an deinem Teich als du.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich werde mir eine Kastenfalle kaufen und dann in Ruhe wieder an die Sache gehen.



Wie? Kaufen? Du bist doch handwerklich begabt, also selberbasteln.


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Schau mal bei Kieferle nach.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich werde mir eine Kastenfalle kaufen



Stell die neue geschlossene Falle mal ne Woche in einen Hühnerstall falls vorhanden und nach dem Fang von einer Katze auch und danach nicht mehr so viel daran rumfingern!


----------



## madpraesi (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi #h

gibts was neues von der Front ???

Gruß Christian


----------



## uwe2855 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bevor der spannende Trööt hier einschläft, Siggis Kampf gegen alle Räuber dieser Welt geht weiter.

Also, ich war bei ihm und habe auch den versprochen Kasten Kölsch abgeliefert.
Natürlich habe ich mir auch seine kleine Teichanlage und die Forellen sehr genau angesehen.
Ich versuche alles so genau wie möglich zu beschreiben. Hier mein Eindruck:
Sehr klares, sauberes Wasser. Kaum Schlammablagerungen.
Wasserpflanzen: Nur in einem Teich etwas Tannenwedel.
Bisam: Keiner da. Keinerlei Fraßspuren oder sonstige Hinweise. Auch sonst keine Laufspuren von anderen Tieren innerhalb der beiden eingezäunten Teiche.
Um die ganze Anlage ist nochmals ein Maschendrahtzaun oder ähnliches. Ein Tier hat sich da eine Öffnung geschaffen und läuft auch immer da durch. Kann die schwatte Katze sein oder Fuchs oder sonst irgendein Kleintier. Da hatte Siggi auch eine Zeit lang die Falle und Kamera stehen. Von da ist auch das Video mit der Katze.   
Fische: Nur Regenbogenforellen, etwa 300 bis 450gr, nicht überbesetzt. Ganz wenige Fische mit leichten Pilzbefall, nur an den Bauchseiten. Recht viele Fische, geschätzte 10%, in beiden Teichen mit deutlichen Spuren von Reiherattacken. Zum Teil Löcher und Schnabelabdrücke. Die Verletzungen sind teilweise etwas älter, aber auch frisch.
Einige Fische, jedoch nur in einem Teich, vielleicht 2 oder 3, mit deutlich halbrund abgefressener Schwanzflosse. Diese sind eindeutig nicht vom Fischreiher. Ich habe schon Tausende von Regenbogenforellen gesehen, aber solche Bissspuren noch nie. Auch haben einige Fische Verletzungen ganz vorne im Kopfbereich. Sieht auch nicht nach Reiher aus. Ist aber nicht eindeutig zu bestimmen. Allerdings sind diese merkwürdigen Verletzungen etwas älter, da an den Stellen Verpilzungen sind. Aber alles nicht weiter tragisch. Ansonsten sehen die Fische sehr gesund aus. 
Diesen Teich hat er, wie schon vor einigen Tagen beschrieben, mit Elektrodraht gesichert. Ein umlaufender Draht etwa 4-5cm über den Boden und auch das Gras ganz kurz abgeschnitten. Ein weiterer Draht in etwa 1m Höhe über den umlaufenden Maschendraht. Seitlich kommt kein Fischreiher an diesen Teich.

Der andere Teich ist umlaufend bis in den Boden mit Maschendraht gesichert. Auch hier kein seitlicher Zugang für den Fischreiher. In diesem Teich auch keine Fische mit angefressen Schwanzflossen oder Verletzungen im vorderen Kopfbereich.

Beide Teiche sind zwar mit Schnüren überspannt aber meiner Meinung nach ist das für den Fischreiher gar kein Hindernis. Da kommt der ganz locker durch. Das zeigen ja auch die Verletzungen der Fische. Ich habe ihm geraten beide Teiche mit Netzen zu überspannen. Bei der geringen Größe kein Problem.
Trotzdem bleibt noch die Frage wer den Forellen die Schwanzflossen halb abgefressen hat. Da können wir nun alle weiter spekulieren.
Wenn es ein Mink sein sollte (danach sieht es wirklich aus), dann müsste er sich besser den fachmännischen Rat eines „Minkjägers“ einholen. Seine jetzige Falle halte ich dafür nicht geeignet. Aber ich bin ja auch kein Jäger oder Fallensteller.
War aber ein schöner Tag und Siggi ist auch ein angehmer Zeitgenosse.

Uwe


----------



## Bieroholiker (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

gibt es bildervon den bissspuren?


----------



## Mr Allrounder (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Les doch den ganzen Beitrag


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Einige Fische mit deutlich halbrund abgefressener Schwanzflosse. Ich habe schon Tausende von Regenbogenforellen gesehen, aber solche Bissspuren noch nie.
> 
> Aber genau solche "abgerundeten" Schwanzflossen hat doch heutzutage fast jede Zucht/Puffforelle.
> 
> ...



Wieso sieht so ein "Fraßbild" nach Mink aus?(als ich hier reinlaß, dachte ich auch erst an einen Mink bzw. Nerz, aber mittlerweile...) Ganz im Gegenteil, danach sieht es überhaupt nicht aus, daß sieht eher nach 'ner Seuche oder Hälterschäden aus. Ein Mink ist ein wirklich guter Jäger/Schwimmer/Taucher, der knabbert nix an, was er aber tut, ist oft mehr Fische töten, als er verzehrt. Sollten da also totgebissene Fischkadaver rumliegen, dann sieht das nach Mink aus.

Wie ich bereits erwähnte, es sollte ja wohl demnächst mal 'ne Neue geben und dann kann der Siggi abfährten. Sollte es ein Mink sein, was imho nach den derzeitigen Erkenntnissen eher unwahrscheinlich ist, hat er allerwahrscheinlichst auch in der Nähe einen Bau/Unterschlupf bezogen.


----------



## lausi97 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Uwe,

hört sich fast nach Betonbecken überhälterten Fischen an, daher diese Abgerundeten Schwanzflossen in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Reiher und dem leichten Pilzbefall, ist es meiner Meinung nach zu diesen Verletzungen gekommen.Möglich das da noch ein Marder oder Maderhund sein Unwesen treibt,aber anhand deiner Beschreibung eher nicht.

Siggi,manchmal muss man einfach von den Lehrbüchern wegschauen und sich professionelle Hilfe holen, gerade was Fischkrankheiten angeht.Mich machte es stutzig,als Du schriebst,das es so 2-4 tage nach dem Neubesatz anfing.Wenn du noch was wissen willstn Telefonnummer.

#h


----------



## sprogoe (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Herzlichen Dank noch mal an alle für eure rege Beteiligung.

Mein besonderer Dank geht an Uwe, mit dem ich einen netten Tag verbringen durfte, auch für Deine Stellungnahme hier danke ich Dir, Uwe und natürlich ganz besonders für den Kasten Gerstenkaltschale.
Mein Dank geht auch an Lausi für seine Einschätzung der Situation, ich rufe Dich bestimmt an. 

Nun aber muß ich doch noch mal hartnäckig betonen, daß diese Bißspuren, von denen ich hier rede und die Uwe nun auch gesehen hat, rein garnichts mit "überzüchteten Forellen aus Betonbecken" zu tun haben.
Das sind keine "abgerundeteten" Schwanzflossen, sondern eindeutig konkav herausgebissene Stücke. Diese sind manchmal an der Unterkante und manchmal an der Oberkannte. In dem Bereich der Schwanzwurzel sind dann diese großen roten Flecken zu sehen und fehlende Schuppen.
Für mich eindeutig das Werk eines Raubtiergebisses.
Ich habe nur ein Foto von solch einer Schwanzflosse, schaut genau hin, nicht nur an der Schwanzwurzel sind einige fehlende Schuppen, sondern auch bei der Afterflosse.
Achtet auf Foto 3 + 5:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4030761&postcount=242

Dann achtet noch mal genau auf letztes Foto hier im Threat von der toten Forelle mit dem großen roten Fleck an der Flanke. Auch da sage ich; Raubtiergebiss; denn wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man oberhalb dieser roten Stelle nach vorn zum Kopf hin an 3 Stellen fehlende Schuppen. Sieht aus, als hätten Räuberkrallen diese Schuppen in schmaler Linie abgekratzt.
Auch diese Forelle war an den Kiemen und den inneren Organen einwandfrei gesund.
Ich kann die Fotos nicht noch mal einstellen, deshalb verlinke ich jeweils den entsprechenden Beitrag. Hier noch mal der Beitrag mit dem Foto:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4036464&postcount=447

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Alex1860 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Solche abgestummelten Schwanzflossen/Bauchflossen usw. können auch von der Fütterung kommen, die Forellen schnappen nach allem wenns Futter reinrieselt. Schon oft erlebt.


----------



## STORM_2012 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Und wie erklärst du das bei Forellen die nicht gefüttert werden und wenn dann max 1 monatlich?


----------



## uwe2855 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Upps, da war Siggi schneller mit der Antwort.
Ok, ich habe mich da eingemischt also antworte ich auch.
Um eine Fischkrankheit handelt ist es sich hier definitiv nicht. Und die kaputten Flossen von den eng gehälterten „Betonkübelforellen“ kenne ich auch.
Auf Seite 25 in Post 242 ist so ein Foto. Gut, ist eine Aufnahme von einem toten Fisch mit mehreren Macken. Soll auch nur als Beispiel dienen. Man sieht aber das ein Stück der Schwanzflosse fehlt. Bei den Fischen, die ich gesehen habe fehlten bei zweien die Hälfte der Schwanzflosse im unteren Bereich. Und zwar halbrund nach innen !!! Ansonsten waren diese „angefressenen“ Fische wirklich kerngesund. Da der Teich nicht groß ist, kann man die Forellen auch sehr gut aus 2-3m Entfernung in dem glasklaren Wasser beobachten. Nach eventuellen Transportschaden hatte ich auch gefragt. Aber genau diese Verletzungen hatte Siggi erst viel später mehrfach gesehen. Nur nach dem Installieren des Elektrodrahtes hatte es aufgehört. Das ist ja erst ein paar Tage her. Hatte er ja auch schon geschrieben. Und es handelt sich dabei auch um etwas ältere Wunden, die an den Rändern der Wunden etwas verpilzt sind. Sie werden wahrscheinlich heilen. Sieht wirklich sehr merkwürdig aus.

Uwe


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jetzt muss ich mich doch noch mal einmischen, die gezeigte tote Forelle ist eindeutig ein Fischreiher Opfer und die Verletzungen, der "Durchstich" und auch die unterlaufenen Stellen stammen wohl von den vergeblichen Versuchen diese Forelle abzuschlucken!Auch die paar fehlenden Schuppen!
Letzteres ist ja wohl nicht gelungen und der Vogel gab auf, um sich die nächste Forelle vorzuknöpfen, gibt dort ja schließlich genug Auswahl.
Die angefressene Schwanzflosse, kann von Maus oder Ratte stammen, die den Fisch tot und ans Ufer getrieben vorfand!
Eine andere Interpretation lassen diese Bilder nicht zu!



> Für mich eindeutig das Werk eines Raubtiergebisses.
> Auf keinen Fall!
> Ich habe nur ein Foto von solch einer Schwanzflosse, schaut genau hin, nicht nur an der Schwanzwurzel sind einige fehlende Schuppen, sondern auch bei der Afterflosse.
> Achtet auf Foto 3 + 5:
> ...



Jürgen


----------



## Bieroholiker (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Mr Allrounder schrieb:


> Les doch den ganzen Beitrag



 hatte ihn ja im laufe der zeit gelesen aber an die konnte ich mich nicht direkt erinnern...

aber wurde ja eben wieder verlinkt.

ich "kenne" da einige schildkröten. auch die kleinen können sehr gut zu beissen. grade solche siten den ganzen tag unter steinen oder im schlamm oder anderen verstecken. oder sehn aus wie ein stein. die haben keine angst auch große sachen anzu knabbern... das bissbild würde jedenfalls passen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsche_Landkarten-Höckerschildkröte

aus erfahrung weis ich dass die gerne nachts aktiv sind und nicht wirklich oft zur oberfläche kommen. ich kann mir virstellen dass ausgesetzte exemplare auch bei dir überleben. zäh sind die nämlich. auch einige tage ohne wasser sind kein problem.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Bieroholiker, dass wäre eine Möglichkeit, nur sind wechselwarme Reptilien, bei solchen Wassertemperaturen nicht mehr " betriebsbereit", sondern befinden sich in Winterruhe!

Jürgen


----------



## uwe2855 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ja, Jürgen, du hast ja recht. Der gezeigte Fisch ist ja auch so gestorben wie du es beschreibst. Eindeutig Reiher! Wer die Schwanzflosse angeknabbert hat ist nun auch egal. Sollte ja auch nur als Beispiel dienen.
Nur was ich life gesehen habe war quietschfidel und befand sich im Wasser! Und denen fehlte wie beschrieben ein Stück Schwanzflosse im unteren Bereich. Das macht und kann kein Reiher.

Uwe


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nunja, Siggi, der Neuschnee wird es ja zeigen, aber wie gesagt, ein Mink tötet in aller Regel und knabbert nicht an, zumal deine Bilder eben ganz und gar nicht nach "Raubtiergebiss" aussehen, hier ist nicht eine eindeutige Bissspur zu sehen, und auch deine Kamera hat nach Wochen keinen einzigen Hinweis gebracht hat. Auch wenn du gerne in diverse Wellenbewegungen was reininterpretiert hättest, aber das ist bis jetzt alles nur Spökenkiekerei.

Warten auf Schnee, dann machst du paar vernünftige Fotos von den Spuren, die du um deinen Teich findest (zum Größenvergleich was daneben legen, Lineal, Feuerzeug o.ä.)
und dann kann man dir sagen, was da unterwegs ist. Aber alles, was ich bis jetzt auf Fotos gesehen habe, sah entweder nach Reiher oder irgend 'ner Seuche aus, bzw. hat sich dann im Nachhinein iwelches Geziefer an den Fischen zu schaffen gemacht.


----------



## Bieroholiker (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Bieroholiker, dass wäre eine Möglichkeit, nur sind wechselwarme Reptilien, bei solchen Wassertemperaturen nicht mehr " betriebsbereit", sondern befinden sich in Winterruhe!
> 
> Jürgen



dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. da die verletzungen ja auch schon vor einigen wochen aufgetreten sind können das wohl solche tiere gewesen sein. ich hatte vor etlichen jahre welche und auch im teich. gefressen haben die, soweit ich beobachten konnte, auch im kalten wasser. das waren lauerjäger. kann ja sein dass die in ihrer natürlichen umgebung anders sind aber die können sich anpassen und überstehen auch winter...


----------



## sprogoe (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Freunde,
nun mal langsam. Seit Ostern habe ich diese Teiche und eine Schildkröte hätte ich garantiert schon mal gesehen.

Ich glaube, ich muß noch einige Erklärungen abgeben:

Was die Forellen und diesen betroffenen Teich angegeht, so waren bei Übernahme knapp 300 Goldforellen bis 800 g drin, die ich bis mitte Juni ins Räucherparadies geschickt habe.
Dann habe ich den Teich sauber gemacht; d.h. Wasser abgelassen, den Rest mit einer Pumpe abgesaugt und den vorhandenen Schlamm (ca. 30 Schubkarren) rausgeschaufelt.
Anschließend den Teichgrund (sehr fester Ton) mit einem Straßenbesen gekehrt, dabei eine Tauchpumpe in einen eingegrabenen Eimer gestellt und mit einer 2. Pumpe den kompletten Teich einschließlich der Ränder ausgespritzt Richtung der 1. Pumpe.
Das Ganze habe ich innerhalb von 10 Tagen 2 mal gemacht.
Dann wurde mit 75 kg Forellen besetzt.
Mitte September waren auch die aufgebraucht und ich habe den Teich wieder wie beim 1. Besatz gereinigt und diesmal mit 100 kg Forellen besetzt.
Anfang Dezember das Gleiche Prozedere wieder und mit 75 Kg besetzt, d. h. der Teich wurde seit Juni 4x grünglich gereinigt.
Die 3 Lieferungen Forellen waren immer vom gleichen Lieferant und es gab nie eine kranke Forelle oder welche mit roten Flecken und abgeknabberten Schwanzflossen, lediglich hatten einige verstümmelte Brustflossen, was man aber in vielen Forellenteichen; bedingt durch eine sehr große Bestandsdichte; vorfindet.
Gestorben von diesen 250 kg sind insgesammt, bevor der Beißer auftauchte, 3 Stück (ohne Flecken oder Bißwunden), was als normal anzusehen ist.

Beim letzten Besatz Anfang Dezember war nicht an einer einzigen Forelle eine angeknabberte Schwanzflosse, ein roter Fleck, noch sonst welche Anzeichen einer Krankheit zu erkennen. Ich selber habe die Kübel vom Transporter zu meinem Teich gekarrt und sie auch selber in den Teich gekippt, ich hätte das gesehen.
Schon 3 Tage nach dem Besatz waren die ersten Forellen mit fehlenden Schwanzflossenteilen und roten Flecken zu sehen. Eine Krankheit wäre innerhalb von 3 Tagen nicht so massiv und deutlich sichtbar zu sehen gewesen, die braucht sicher länger, um so großflächig in Erscheinung zu treten, vor allen Dingen hätten kranke Forellen auch nicht mehr gefressen, haben sie aber.
Dazu ist auch noch zu sagen, daß ich ca. 3 Wochen vor dem letzten Besatz nur noch 5 Forellen in dem Teich hatte, die einem sie jagenden Räuber wohl viel leichter entkommen können, als wenn da 200 - 250 Stck. drin sind und warum soll ein Räuber nicht just erst in dem Moment auftauchen, vielleicht hat er gerade zu dem Zeitpunkt das (Winter)Quartier bezogen.

Heute habe ich 6 Stck. für den Eigenbedarf entnommen; Gesammtgewicht 2,9 kg, also 480 g Durchschnittsgewicht; alle Fische ohne Spuren oder Krankheitsmerkmalen außen wie innen.
Alle Fische, die rote Flecken hatten, wurden ja entnommen und wäre das die Folge einer Krankheit, hätte diese auch weiter um sich gegriffen, aber es gibt keine Forellen mehr mit solchen Anzeichen, lediglich noch die 3 - 4 Stck. mit den angebissenen Schwanzflossen, die aber auch schon vor der Instalation des E-Zaun drin waren.

Ich habe gelesen, daß ein Mink (auf den tippe ich noch immer) sehr schwer in Fallen zu fangen ist und statt das Geld für eine weitere Falle (Kastenfalle) auszugeben, habe ich lieber in ein Reihernetz investiert, welches heute bei mir angekommen ist.
Die Teiche werden halt so abgesichert, daß da kein Fischräuber mehr reinkommt, ob gefiedert oder behaart.
Die Kamera bleibt weiter im Einsatz und wird uns hoffentlich eines Tages doch mal aufschlußreiche Bilder oder Videos liefern.

Ich habe vorgestern mit Uwe das ganze Gelände einschließlich der Teiche auf irgendwelche Spuren abgesucht; Uwe hat noch wesentlich kritischer gesucht als ich; aber keine eindeutigen Spuren außer dem Durchschlupfloch unter dem Zaun gefunden.
Heute habe ich nochmals genau geschaut und Uwe, ich glaube doch etwas gesehen zu haben und zwar vom Schlupfloch Richtung Bach und auf der anderen Seite weiter, so etwas wie eine ganz feine schmale Trittspur (das Gras war dort etwas niedriger.
Die Kamera habe ich heute so ausgerichtet, daß sie genau diesen Bereich aufnehmen kann.
Die letzten 48 Std. war sie auf die Schnüre des Teiches gerichtet, um zu sehen, ob ein Reiher erscheint, hat aber nichts aufgenommen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Stell den strom wieder ab siggi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Zitat: sprogoe
Anschließend den Teichgrund (sehr fester Ton) mit einem Straßenbesen gekehrt, dabei eine Tauchpumpe in einen eingegrabenen Eimer gestellt und mit einer 2. Pumpe den kompletten Teich einschließlich der Ränder ausgespritzt Richtung der 1. Pumpe.
Das Ganze habe ich innerhalb von 10 Tagen 2 mal gemacht.



Nur Reinigen und ausspritzen genügt nicht , der Teich sollte auch Desinfiziert werden!


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Stell den strom wieder ab siggi




Axel,

der Strom kostet mich nix, aber die Fische...

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Die Wildkamera hat heute nacht um 2.37 Uhr ein Foto und ein Video aufgenommen, auf denen aber nichts zu sehen ist,
jedoch um 6.13 Uhr entstannt wieder ein Foto + 1 Video.
Auf diesem Video sieht man ein Tier innerhalb des Grundstücks am Zaun entlang in hoher Geschwindigkeit und größeren Sprüngen vorbei rasen.
Was für ein Tier das ist, kann ich nicht erkennen, sieht aber nicht nach Katze aus.
Die Spiegelung vom Infrarotlicht der Kamera in den Augen des Tieres sieht aus, wie ein Sprunghaft vorbei ziehender Kometenschweif.
Das Viedeo kann ich wegen der Dateigröße hier ja nicht einstellen und ob es sich lohnt, dieses auf youtube zu machen und hier zu verlinken, weiß ich nicht. Was haltet ihr davon?

Auf alle Fälle werde ich die Kamera nochmal parallel zum Zaun in die Richtung, aus der das Tier kam, ausrichten, nach dem Motto, "gute Tauben kommen wieder".

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Das Viedeo kann ich wegen der Dateigröße hier ja nicht einstellen und ob es sich lohnt, dieses auf youtube zu machen und hier zu verlinken, weiß ich nicht. Was haltet ihr davon?
> Gruß Siggi




Siggi, was ist denn das für ne Frage? Klar lohnt sich das!


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Nur Reinigen und ausspritzen genügt nicht , der Teich sollte auch Desinfiziert werden!




Bei dem Teich würde auch ein Desinfizieren nichts bringen, da an den Rändern rundum sowas wie ein breites Gummiförderband angelegt ist, was so schwer ist, daß ich das niemals entfernen könnte und wären dort Krankheitserreger drin, käme der Kalk nicht überall hin.
Außerdem ist Kalk ein wunderbarer Algendünger und von denen hat man schon genug.
Eine Desinfizierung kann doch auch keine abgebissenen Flossen verhindern?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich würde das Video auch gern sehen 
Also hau raus


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

hier der Link zu dem besagten Video:

http://youtu.be/vffZ5WK6d1c


----------



## Kaka (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Sieht nach Fuchs aus oder?


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Voll unheimlich! |bigeyes

Meine auch das es ein Fuchs ist!


----------



## Vanner (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Würde auch auf Fuchs tippen.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Würde auch auf einen Fuchs tippen, aber ein großes Tier dieser Gattung!
Das Video ist echt unheimlich, aber sehr sehr interessant, wie das Tier fast zu fliegen scheint.
Und so wie der abgeht, hat der einen Stromschlag bekommen


----------



## Kaka (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ist aber wirklich groß. Vielleicht ist ja auch der Wolf bei dir angekommen oder dem Fuchs stehen alle Haare zu Berge wegen dem Stromschlag


----------



## wilhelm (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Sieht nach Fuchs oder Marderhund aus.

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## donak (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ja, Fuchs würde ich auch sagen. War letztes Jahr im Sommer mit in der Jagd von meinem Schwiegervater, als ich morgens austreten musste, habe ich direkt an der Hütte auch nen Fuchs aufgeschreckt, der hat sich genauso bewegt.

Unheimlich ist das Video dennoch.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Auf diesem Video sieht man ein Tier innerhalb des Grundstücks am Zaun entlang in hoher Geschwindigkeit und größeren Sprüngen vorbei rasen.
> Was für ein Tier das ist, kann ich nicht erkennen, sieht aber nicht nach Katze aus.



Innerhalb des Grundstücks? Ist das bewaldet und von wo filmt da die Kamera bzw. wo ist da der Zaun?
Sieht in der Tat nach Fuchs aus, iwas hat den Kollegen aber ziemlich erschreckt, daß ist ja nun nicht die normale, nächtliche Gangart. Macht die Kamera irgend ein Geräusch beim Auslösen?


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Würde auch auf einen Fuchs tippen, aber ein großes Tier dieser Gattung!


Ich frage mich gerade, woran ihr eigentlich die Größe festmachen wollt?

Nach mehrmaligem anschauen, würde ich das gesehene eher für einen Marderartigen halten, also Steinmarder, Iltis, oder der besagte Mink.
Typisch für Marderartige ist die gebogene Wirbelsäule, soll heißen die machen abwechselnd einen Buckel und strecken sich wieder.
Aber 100% sicher bin ich nicht?

Jürgen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade, woran ihr eigentlich die Größe festmachen wollt?
> 
> Nach mehrmaligem anschauen, würde ich das gesehene eher für einen Marderartigen halten, also Steinmarder, Iltis, oder der besagte Mink.



Ich hab mich einfach mal an den Bäumen im Hintergrund orientiert. Ich meine, da eine doch sehr buschige, gestreckte Rute zu erkennen, von daher tippe ich auf Fuchs, das Bewegungsmuster würde auch passen, sind aber in der Tat alles nur Vermutungen, dafür ist da einfach zu wenig zu erkennen. Wie ich bereits sagte-Spökenkiekerei


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

zur Entspannung kurz was anderes;
nachdem ich meine "häßlichen" Forellen für ca. 3 Std. bei "Extrem schön" hatte, habe ich sie gerade dort abgeholt und ich muß sagen, es hat doch was gebracht.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## skally (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

mhhh, kennt jemand ein fischfressenden Fuchs?
bzw. einen der fähig ist Fische zu fangen.

Beste Grüße,


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



skally schrieb:


> mhhh, kennt jemand ein fischfressenden Fuchs?



Füchse sind Opportunisten. Die fressen fast alles!


----------



## Basti_83 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Definitiv ein Fuchs... ohne wenn und aber !!!!!
 Ich habe schon Füchse gesehen, da wusste ich nicht mal, das sie überhaupt so Groß werden....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Füchse sind Opportunisten. Die fressen fast alles!



Ja, aber wenn, dann in diesem Fall nur als Nachnutzer.


----------



## Basti_83 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Füchse fressen gerne kleine Nager wie Eichhörnchen und Hasen, aber auch gerne Igel und Gänse. Manchmal verputzen sie auch Fische, Frösche oder Würmer. Der Fuchs ist aber kein reiner Fleischfresser. Sogar Früchte wie Pflaumen und Himbeeren findet er lecker.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Was du nicht sagst.


----------



## Basti_83 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Na irgendeiner muss doch mal auf die Kacke hauen oder?


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

da, wo das Tier entlang springt, ist der Grenzzaun.
Dahinter ist eine ca. 8 m breite, schräge Böschung zur vorbei führenden Strasse hin, es stehen dort einige hohe Tannen.
Das Tier kommt von links, dort gibt es ein paar große Laubbäume und etwas Gestrüpp, sowie einen vorbeiflißenden Bach. Ein richtiger Wald ist dort nicht. 
Das längliche schwarze Etwas am Zaun entlang ist ein 10 cm dickes Abflußrohr, was zum Teil von Efeu überwachsen ist (liegt noch vom Vorgänger dort).
Ihr müßt das Video mal mit der Leertaste stoppen und zwar bei Sekunde 9, genau wenn das Tier bei dem sichtbaren schwarzen Teil des Rohres ankommt.
Dabei erkennt man aber einen rundlichen Schwanz, der buschige Eindruck scheint nur beim normalen Abspielen durch die Geschwindigkeit zu entstehen.
In dem Moment hat man auch den Eindruck, daß dieses Tier nicht sehr viel höher als das Rohr erscheint.
Ich tendiere auch zu der Annahme, daß es ein marderartiges Tier ist, allein durch diese hüpfende Fortbewegung (ein Fuchs, sagt man, schnürt doch), das sieht anders aus.
Ich werde mir aber diesbezüglich mal Videos dazu anschauen.
Außerdem erkennt man beim Stoppen sowas wie eine weiße Hinterpfote und auch der Bauch scheint weißlich zu sein.

Es darf weiter spekuliert werden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## phirania (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Muß ja auch nicht der Täter sein
Aber bei uns am See,wenn die kleinen Hechte im seichten Wasser stehen ist schon beobachtet worden das der Fuchs sich die raußgefischt hat.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Basti_83 schrieb:


> Na irgendeiner muss doch mal auf die Kacke hauen oder?



Immer druff, hier ist guter Rat eh teuer!


----------



## Basti_83 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Merk das schon :m


----------



## Basti_83 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich hab mir das Video jetzt noch ein paar mal angeschaut und ich bin immer noch definitiv der Meinung, das es 100%ig ein Fuchs ist....
Die Größe ist auch ganz normal....
Der hat sich erschreckt und wird deshalb da lang geschossen sein, wie eine Rakete!
Wenn ich mit Auto fahre und ich sehe einen Fuchs am Straßenrand, der macht genau dieselben Bewegungen wenn er abhaut!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ihr müßt das Video mal mit der Leertaste stoppen und zwar bei Sekunde 9, genau wenn das Tier bei dem sichtbaren schwarzen Teil des Rohres ankommt.
> Dabei erkennt man aber einen rundlichen Schwanz, der buschige Eindruck scheint nur beim normalen Abspielen durch die Geschwindigkeit zu entstehen.
> 
> Ja, wirkt rund und recht buschig...
> ...



Was umso mehr für einen Fuchs und gegen einen Mink spricht.
Für einen Steinmarder wirkt das Tier zu groß.

Nochmal meine Frage, macht deine Kamera Geräusche beim Auslösen?


----------



## Huchenfreak (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Tippe stark af Fischotter.


----------



## bombe20 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

"Ich tendiere auch zu der Annahme, daß es ein marderartiges Tier ist,  allein durch diese hüpfende Fortbewegung (ein Fuchs, sagt man, schnürt  doch), das sieht anders aus."

gerade das kann ich nicht erkennen. auf mich wirkt das eher wie ein lang gestreckter lauf. untypisch für marderartige tiere. ich würde auch spekulieren, dass hier ein fuchs des weges kam.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Tippe stark af Fischotter.



dafür ist es viel zu schnell...


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Nochmal meine Frage, macht deine Kamera Geräusche beim Auslösen?




nein, überhaupt nicht.
Bei den Katzenvideos hat der Kater im ersten Moment immer zur Kamera geschaut, weil er wohl das Infrarotlicht bemerkte, aber Geräusche gibt es da nicht.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Tippe stark af Fischotter.



Der kann komplett ausgeschlossen werden. Erscheinung und  Bewegungsmuster mal außen vor, aber wenn es dort einen gäbe, wäre das in der Gegend wohl eine absolute Sensation, dann kann der Siggi seinen Garten dicht machen.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich habe mal einige Videos auf youtube angeschaut; also, so ein Fuchs hat ja verdammt hohe Kackstelzen, fast wie ein mittelgroßer Hund und bei diesem Tier erscheinen mir die Beine nicht so lang.
Wie dem auch sei, Kamera weiterhin positionieren und schauen, was dabei noch alles raus kommt.

Fischotter hält sich doch eigentlich nur in der Nähe von größeren Fließgewässern und Seen auf.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich hab´s:








(Riesen)Wüstenspringmaus


----------



## Basti_83 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi, ich kann Dir Videos zeigen, da sind Füchse zu sehen... da Denkst Du, die haben keine Beine...
 Also nicht jeder Fuchs ist gleich... es gibt auch da Unterschiede....
 Wir Menschen sind ja auch nicht alle gleich Groß oder?


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ist wie beim Zwergpinscher, der eigentlich ein Schäferhund ist; aber mit abgelatschten Beinen.


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

2 meinungen von mir siggi
1. denke es ist ein fuchs.
2 schöne räucherfische,man sieht das du es kannst, aber verkaufe momentan bitte keine, so lange du keine krankheiten definitv ausschliesen kannst.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> man sieht das du es kannst, aber verkaufe momentan bitte keine, so lange du keine krankheiten definitv ausschliesen kannst.


Das ist Quatsch, da es keine auf den Menschen übertragbare Fischkrankheit gibt, außer der Fischtuberkulose und auch bei dieser werden die Erreger einen Räucherdurchgang nicht überleben!

Ich glaube auch nicht das die Fische krank sind, zumindest nicht was über die bekannten Massehaltungsprobleme hinaus geht, wie Verpilzungen, Krüppelflossen u.s.w..
Die Geräucherten sehen lecker aus und ich würde die bedenkenlos essen!

Jürgen


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

danke mathei,
vom Verkaufen war nie die Rede, aber ab und zu mal so´n Sterbefall ist nicht auszuschließen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jürgen,
komm vorbei, hauen wir zwei die morgen weg.

Ich denke auch, daß auf diesem Teichgrundstück an jedem einzelnen Grashalm mehr Krankheitserreger von den streunenden Viechern sitzen, als an allen meinen Forellen zusammen.

Siggi


----------



## Elbangler_70 (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Seite 66 ff


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ist mir leider doch ein bischen weit weg, ansonsten gerne mal, wenn ich auf Besuch in der alten Heimat (Köln) bin!
Leider komme ich da auch viel zu selten hin, ist jetzt auch wieder 2 Jahre her.

Jürgen


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Passt doch zu den verletzungen auf den Bildern von Siggi ( Seite ? )


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Seite 66 ff




interessant, danke dafür.

Siggi


----------



## ayron (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

http://www.youtube.com/user/josephdcarter/videos

Hier ist der Kanal von einem Typ,der seine Mink abrichtet um Fische zu fangen


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Fuchs Du hast den Fisch gestohlen.... 
An die Burschen hab ich überhaupt nicht gedacht, aber was da abhaut sieht mir auch nach Gevatter Fuchs aus, der sich mächtig erschrocken hat.  Mir haben die bei uns in der Gegend auch schon so manchen Schreck eingejagd - plötzlich leuchtet dich da sowas komisches an und haut ab, als wenn der leibhaftige hinter ihm her sei :m


----------



## STORM_2012 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich habe mir das video grade mal in zeitlupe angeschaut. Es ist schwer zu erkennen aber ich tippe mal ganz stark auf einen Fuchs.


----------



## GeorgeB (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> ich habe mir das video grade mal in zeitlupe angeschaut. Es ist schwer zu erkennen aber ich tippe mal ganz stark auf einen Fuchs.




Dito.

Flüchtig scheint der mir aber nicht zu gehen. Schon gar nicht hochflüchtig. Dann würde er viel flacher erscheinen, und wäre wesentlich(!) schneller. Der wirkt eher so, als habe er sich irgendwo eingeschlichen und sucht nach einem sicheren Platz, von dem aus er erst einmal die Lage sondieren kann. Ich würde fast vermuten er hat etwas von der Kamera wahrgenommen, ist sich aber noch nicht sicher ob Gefahr droht oder nicht.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

also,
die Kamera stand etwa 9-10 m von der Stelle entfernt. 
Die Kamera kann den nicht erschreckt haben, denn er kam ja bereits aus der Dunkelheit im Schweinsgalopp angesaust, bestenfalls jemand mit Hund, kurz nach 6.00 Uhr morgens kann das sein. 
Werde die nochmal in Zaunnähe und parallel zum Zaun ausgerichtet anbringen, ev. auch höher, damit sie von schräg oben die Aufnahmen machen kann, vielleicht kommen noch deutlichere Videos.
Lieber wär mir ja, wenn sie mal den Schwanzbeißer filmen würde, ins Wasser traut er sich ja scheinbar nicht mehr, aber auf dem Grundstück könnte er ja dennoch sein, zumal es dort auch viele Mäuse gibt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## lausi97 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



mathei schrieb:


> 2 meinungen von mir siggi
> aber verkaufe momentan bitte keine, so lange du keine krankheiten definitv ausschliesen kannst.



Erklärung warum nicht bitte!Solltest du der Meinung sein, das es auf den Menschen übertragbar sein könnte,ist das der größte scheixx den man verzapfen kann,tschuldige aber da geht mir der pinsel hoch.......

Siggi ist nen Fuchs,und ja die fangen sich auch lebende aus dem Teich,um sie dann genüsslichst zu verspeisen.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

jetzt habe ich nochmal das Video auf youtube und mein Original angeschaut.
Ersteres ist undeutlicher, auch der Schwanz wirkt verschwommener und wenn ich mein Original mit dem VLC-Player und einer Geschwindigkeit von 0,25 x oder 0,12 x abspiele und genau an der Stelle stoppe, wo die Vorderbeine am rechten Ende des schwarzen Rohres sind und der Rest des Körpers dieses Rohr komplett abdeckt; das ist bei Sek. 9; sehe ich bei meinem Original eindeutig einen rundlichen, hell und dunkel geringelten Schwanz.
Demnach kein Fuchs, vielleicht aber wiedermal der schwarze Garfield? Dessen Schwanz sah auf einem von den 12 Videos so ähnlich aus, wenn das Licht der Kamera drauffiel.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## PhantomBiss (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Geringelter Schwanz, vielleicht ein Waschbär?


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich weiß nicht, ob so ein Wischwaschbär so wild durch die Gegend springt.

Siggi


----------



## Alex1860 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass das ein Fuchs auf dem Video ist.


----------



## .Sebastian. (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mir kommt immer öfter zu Ohren, dass sich Marderhunde auch bei uns blicken lassen. Nach so vielen verschiedenen Spekulationen, werf ich ihn dennoch mal in den Raum, da du von einem geringelten Schwanz sprichst. Waschbär würde ich an der Stelle auch ausschließen, Fuchs steht auf jeden Fall in der engeren Auswahl mE. In deinem Video sieht man ja auch, dass das Tier, welches zu sehen ist, anfangs im linken Bildrand von rechts nach links läuft und dann erst mit hoher Geschwindigkeit von links nach rechts quer durchs Bild. Vielleicht bekommst du ihn in dem Moment vorher besser zu sehen im Standbild. 
Ich bin weiterhin gespannt.


----------



## Franky (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Zumindest würde das Füxlein auch zu den Anfangs im Tröht erwähnten "Häufchen" passen...  Und dabei hatte ich den mal ausgeschlossen gehabt...


----------



## Aurikus (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mann, dass wird ja immer spannender Hier. Siggi, Du tust mir ja schon leid. Eigentlich dachte ich vorab, dass die Kamera schnell Licht ins Dunkle bringt. Da hab ich mich wohl getäuscht!

Ich tippe derzeit aber auch schwer auf Fuchs. Ich war mal als Treiber bei einer Treibjagd dabei und Füchse, die von Uns aufgeschreckt wurden, liefen ziemlich ähnlich davon. 
Ich war damals übrigens ziemlich verwundert, dass Wir etwaigen Füchsen so nah gekommen sind, bis sie echt teilweise kurz bevor man an sie ran kamen die Deckung verlassen hatten und mit nem Affenzahn davon gesaust sind. 
Wie dem auch sei, es sah ziemlich ähnlich aus. Hin und wieder dachte man, dass die Füchse über den Boden fliegen und keine Pfoten haben. Und es war taghell!

Ich drücke Dir jedenfalls weiter die Daumen!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Dito.
> 
> Flüchtig scheint der mir aber nicht zu gehen. Schon gar nicht hochflüchtig. Dann würde er viel flacher erscheinen, und wäre wesentlich(!) schneller.



Der ist flüchtig, wobei da nach oben noch Luft ist...



sprogoe schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich nochmal das Video auf youtube und mein Original angeschaut.
> Ersteres ist undeutlicher, auch der Schwanz wirkt verschwommener und wenn ich mein Original mit dem VLC-Player und einer Geschwindigkeit von 0,25 x oder 0,12 x abspiele und genau an der Stelle stoppe, wo die Vorderbeine am rechten Ende des schwarzen Rohres sind und der Rest des Körpers dieses Rohr komplett abdeckt; das ist bei Sek. 9; sehe ich bei meinem Original eindeutig einen rundlichen, hell und dunkel geringelten Schwanz.
> Demnach kein Fuchs, vielleicht aber wiedermal der schwarze Garfield? Dessen Schwanz sah auf einem von den 12 Videos so ähnlich aus, wenn das Licht der Kamera drauffiel.
> Gruß Siggi


 
Wenn du mit deinem Player bessere Bilder vom Schwanz hinbekommst, dann mach doch bitte mal 'nen Screenshot und stell die hier ein.




Aalredl schrieb:


> Mir kommt immer öfter zu Ohren, dass sich Marderhunde auch bei uns blicken lassen.




Die gibt es mittlerweile flächendeckend, allerdings sehen die von der Gestalt und auch vom Bewegungsmuster der hier gefilmten Kreatur nicht sonderlich ähnlich.
Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deinem Player bessere Bilder vom Schwanz hinbekommst, dann mach doch bitte mal 'nen Screenshot und stell die hier ein.



Ohohoh........#t|supergri


----------



## donak (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn du mit deinem Player bessere Bilder vom Schwanz hinbekommst, dann  mach doch bitte mal 'nen Screenshot und stell die hier ein.






Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ohohoh........#t|supergri



Stimmt der war nah dran.*lach*

Also ich meine auch immer noch Fuchs.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@ Sten Hagelvoll,

können wir das nicht so machen, Du schickst mir per PN Deine email-Adresse und ich schicke Dir den Schwanz, von dem Du dann selber ein Screnshot machst, weil ich bin ehrlich gesagt zu dumm dazu.
Ohne Quatsch, so ginge das am Besten, ich habe extra dafür den Web-Club angenommen, um Dateien bis 50 MB verschicken zu können.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## lausi97 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wo is den der honigball.................FAHNDER WO BIST DU? :q:q:q|rolleyes


----------



## bombe20 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> (Marderhunde)Die gibt es mittlerweile flächendeckend, allerdings sehen die von der Gestalt und auch vom Bewegungsmuster der hier gefilmten Kreatur nicht sonderlich ähnlich. Gruß



ich bin heute nachmittag bei der recherche auf dieses video gestoßen.
und ich kann mir als alternative zum fuchs den marderhund schon vorstellen. vom habitus scheint er mir eher zu so einem langgestreckten lauf fähig zu sein, wie es auf siggis video zu sehen ist.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich habe von dem Schwanz mal ein Standbild gemacht und auf dem Destop gespeichert, wollte dieses als Anhang hier hochladen, geht aber nicht, weil mir das blöde System sagt: "ungültige Datei".

Wie krieg ich bloß den Schwanz hier dargestellt?

Übrigens, der ist nicht buschig sondern rundlich, am Hintern ziemlich dick, zur Spitze hin dünner auslaufend und man sieht 3-4 hellere Ringe in der hinteren Hälfte.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich bin heute nachmittag bei der recherche auf dieses video gestoßen.
> und ich kann mir als alternative zum fuchs den marderhund schon vorstellen. vom habitus scheint er mir eher zu so einem langgestreckten lauf fähig zu sein, wie es auf siggis video zu sehen ist.




hat schon was Ähnliches, allerdings ist der Schwanz zur Spitze hin dunkler, weiß nicht, ob das so paßt.

Siggi


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wie heißt es doch so schön: 
_Es hat nicht soviel Tag im Jahr, wie der Fuchs am Schwanz hat Haar!_


----------



## Jose (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich habe von dem Schwanz mal ein Standbild gemacht und auf dem Destop gespeichert, wollte dieses als Anhang hier hochladen, geht aber nicht, _*weil mir das blöde System sagt: "ungültige Datei".
> *_
> Wie krieg ich bloß den Schwanz hier dargestellt?
> 
> ...



bist halt gegen unseren pornofilter gelaufen :m


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich habe von dem Schwanz mal ein Standbild gemacht und auf dem Destop gespeichert, wollte dieses als Anhang hier hochladen, geht aber nicht, weil mir das blöde System sagt: "ungültige Datei".
> 
> Wie krieg ich bloß den Schwanz hier dargestellt?
> 
> ...





sprogoe schrieb:


> hat schon was Ähnliches, allerdings ist der Schwanz zur Spitze hin dunkler, weiß nicht, ob das so paßt.
> 
> Siggi



Was zu viel ist ist zuviel!
#d




lausi97 schrieb:


> Wo is den der honigball.................FAHNDER WO BIST DU? :q:q:q|rolleyes



Immer das gleiche mit der Polizei:
Wenn man sie nicht sehen will ist sie da.
Wo sie gebraucht wird, ist sie nie.

Und wenn man sie ruft, kommt sie meistens zu spät!

Ich hab das alles jetzt mal per Zitat gesichert::g
Jetzt kann Siggi zumindest keine Beweismittel mehr verschwinden lassen!:q


----------



## GeorgeB (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das Standbild habe ich jetzt gesehen. Ich weiß gar nichts mehr. Marderhund würde ich nicht mehr ausschließen wollen. 

Kannze ma sehn: 20 Jahre Jäger. Nutzt nix. #h


----------



## sprogoe (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

wartet mal ab, ich fahre gleich zum Teich, um etwas zu überprüfen, was bisher weder ich noch ihr auf dem Video gesehen habt. 
Danach kann ich zur Größe des Tieres mehr sagen und damit neue Spekulationen auslösen.
Ich behaupte jetzt schon mal; Fuchs, sowie Tiere in ähnlicher Größe schließe ich aus.

Bis nachher
Siggi


----------



## skally (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Seite 66 ff



Ohja, doch der Fuchs frisst Fisch. Danke dafür.:m

@Siggi
bei dem link.
seite 66-70 steht für mich doch ziemlich genau das, was hier in diesem Thread seit Wochen beschrieben wird.

Wohlmöglich sind deine Fische u.a. vllt bedingt durch die Beckentiefe auch leichter zu erreichen für die Räuber. 

Ich glaube auch zu über 90% nun das es ein Fuchs+Reiher ist. 


Grüße


----------



## sprogoe (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Jose schrieb:


> bist halt gegen unseren pornofilter gelaufen :m












Gruß Siggi


----------



## GeorgeB (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> wartet mal ab, ich fahre gleich zum Teich, um etwas zu überprüfen, was bisher weder ich noch ihr auf dem Video gesehen habt.
> Danach kann ich zur Größe des Tieres mehr sagen und damit neue Spekulationen auslösen.
> Ich behaupte jetzt schon mal; Fuchs, sowie Tiere in ähnlicher Größe schließe ich aus.
> Bis nachher
> Siggi



Die Story wird immer abenteuerlicher. Fast schon besser als das Monster von Loch Nuff. _Der_ abtrünnige Kollege scheint sich sowieso am Ballermann totgesoffen zu haben. |supergri


----------



## sprogoe (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Skally

ich denke 100%ig ist der Reiher dort und ev. 50%ig der Fuchs.
Ich denke auch an weitere möglichen Räuber.

Siggi


----------



## skally (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Die Story wird immer abenteuerlicher. Fast schon besser als das Monster von Loch Nuff. _Der_ abtrünnige Kollege scheint sich sowieso am Ballermann totgesoffen zu haben. |supergri



Glaub eher das Monster von Loch Nuff ist ihm gefolgt und hat ihn in die tiefen des Ozean gezogen. Bis zu dem nächsten...


@Siggi
Hast du ma an einen Wachhund gedacht der auf dem Gelände lebt?^^


----------



## sprogoe (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Die Story wird immer abenteuerlicher. Fast schon besser als das Monster von Loch Nuff. _Der_ abtrünnige Kollege scheint sich sowieso am Ballermann totgesoffen zu haben. |supergri




Wenn ich das Geheimnis gelüftet habe, saufe ich mir aber auch einen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



skally schrieb:


> @Siggi
> Hast du ma an einen Wachhund gedacht der auf dem Gelände lebt?^^




Nö,
keinen Bock auf Tiere ohne Flossen.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Hundehaufen vom Hund unserer Nachbarin einsammeln und dort verteilen.







Oder meinst Du jetzt einen fremden Hund? Der Bauer selber hat keinen und andere Leute mit Hund wohnen weiter entfernt.

Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mache es nicht so Spannend Siggifahre zum teich und hole die beweise


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich habe von dem Schwanz mal ein Standbild gemacht und auf dem Destop gespeichert
> Gruß Siggi




Tu mir die Liebe und schick mir das Bild vom Schwanz, email-adresse haste grad bekommen...#h


----------



## bombe20 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mal die Hundehaufen vom Hund unserer Nachbarin einsammeln und dort verteilen.



menschliche haare auf dem gelände verteilt könnten auch helfen. kann man beim friseur besorgen. ich kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern. ich glaub aber, dass das gegen wild helfen sollte. vor allem wildschwein und alle anderen vierbeiner. bei nem fischreiher wird das wohl nix helfen.
ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt, was als nächstes ans tageslicht kommt.


----------



## phirania (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi nicht zu früh auflösen der Winter ist noch lang...:q:q:q.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Siggi nicht zu früh auflösen *der Winter ist noch lang*...:q:q:q.




 hat doch noch gar nicht angefangen,der winter....


----------



## madpraesi (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi #h

bist Du immer noch am Teich ;+

Gruß Christian


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> hat schon was Ähnliches, allerdings ist der Schwanz zur Spitze hin dunkler, weiß nicht, ob das so paßt.
> 
> Siggi



|supergri|supergri|supergri

Ich sach jetz nüscht dazu!!!

|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Trollwut (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Wie krieg ich bloß den Schwanz hier dargestellt?
> 
> Übrigens, der ist nicht buschig sondern rundlich, am Hintern ziemlich dick, zur Spitze hin dünner auslaufend und man sieht 3-4 hellere Ringe in der hinteren Hälfte.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Bin ich der einzige, der zumindest jetzt mit der Beschreibung auf nen Waschbär kommt?
Die fressen gern Fisch, können schwimmen, es gibt davon ne eigenständige Population in DE und der Schwanz is wie beschrieben.
http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&es...4430&page=3&start=84&ndsp=43&ved=0COUCEK0DMFc


Hier sieht man auch mal kurz einen schnell laufen. Könnte auch mit dem Video von dir hinkommen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTcjzaqL0pE


----------



## madpraesi (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Was sollen wir jetzt machen #c

Ich habe eine Idee, wir wetten jetzt alle, und wer am nächsten dran ist muuuuuuuuuusssss, das entscheiden ,was der Looooooser machen muß......:vik:

Siggi schmeißt ne Party für uns User, den meisten Alkohol bekommt ER #6 (bzw wir schmeissen zusammen) dann (fr) essen wir das Vieh am Grill,  sind Glücklich #6 und bekommen noch ein paar Forellen .

Und dann läuft es so wie auf auf einer Facebook Party #q
Und die blauen kommen auch noch #c 

Siggi lass uns etwas organisieren :q 
wir ANGLER schaffen das :q

Gruß Christian #h

PS; was haltet Ihr davon #d


----------



## madpraesi (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bitte nicht so ERNST nehmen 

Grüße an ALLE


----------



## cl72 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Interessantes Video.. Im Original bestimmt besser als auf youtube. Was ich erst jetzt sehe ist, dass der Videoauslöser von ungefähr der Bildmitte kommt, dann nach links wandert. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es das Tier ist, was dann wie verrückt durchs Bild rennt.
Kannst Du das Original nicht irgendwo hochladen? Dropbox oder ähnliches?
Dann könnte man mal mit guter Software nachbearbeiten.. Kontrast etc. besser einstellen. 
Der Pflanzenhalm im Vordergrund blendet das Bild derart, dass der Kontrast nach hinten fehlt.
Btw: Welche Wildcam ist das? Mit schwarzen Infrarot-LEDs? Oder rot?


Hab auch ne Videoaufgabe für Euch: Wer greift da meine Unterwassercam an? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-NAWgbVu4c

Hab nie Zander eingesetzt, bin mir auch unsicher ob es einer ist. Leider nicht einfach zu erkennen.
Nur mal für zwischendurch ;-)


----------



## PhantomBiss (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Trollwut, nein du bist nicht der einzige. Ich hatte die Vermutung auch schon.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jetzt postet hier schon skally (alias scully) und zu den Geschehnissen am Loch Nuff wird auch schon kombiniert! 

Wird immer besser hier!


----------



## ayron (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



cl72 schrieb:


> Interessantes Video.. Im Original bestimmt besser als auf youtube. Was ich erst jetzt sehe ist, dass der Videoauslöser von ungefähr der Bildmitte kommt, dann nach links wandert. Bin mir nicht sicher ob es das Tier ist, was dann wie verrückt durchs Bild rennt.



Ist mir auch grade aufgefallen - kann mir auch vorstellen, dass es 2 verschiedene Tiere sind.
Nach links vom linken Baum neben dem Rohr. 
Wenn es das Gleiche ist, kommt ein kompaktes Tier wie ein Maderhund schon eher hin. Oder es ist ein Kanickel, aber das wäre unwahrscheinlich und schon vorher endeckt worden.


----------



## sprogoe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Tu mir die Liebe und schick mir das Bild vom Schwanz, email-adresse haste grad bekommen...#h




Hast Du gerade bekommen

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi #h
> 
> bist Du immer noch am Teich ;+
> 
> Gruß Christian




Nö,

war 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Ich sach jetz nüscht dazu!!!
> 
> |supergri|supergri|supergri




Hast´aber bestimmt was im Petto?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so ERNST nehmen
> 
> Grüße an ALLE









die Party wird dann aber am Teich abgehalten, kommt danach auf Jahre vielleicht kein Tier mehr auf das Grundstück

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



cl72 schrieb:


> Kannst Du das Original nicht irgendwo hochladen? Dropbox oder ähnliches?
> 
> Wenn ich wüßte wie das geht;+;+;+
> 
> ...



Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jetzt mal zu gestern und der angekündigten Entdeckung, die hat sich leider als ein Irrtum meinerseits heraus gestellt.

Auf dem Video bei Sek. 9 ist das Tier genau vor dem schwarzen Rohr und verdeckt es komplett mit seinem Körper, während der Kopf sich bereits rechts neben dem Rohrende befindet, die Schwanzspitze reicht bis zur Stammitte des Baumes.

Anhand dessen wollte ich mal Rückschlüsse auf die Länge des Tieres ziehen, geht aber nicht, weil das Rohrstück dort ca. 2 m lang ist und es eben nur an dem Blickwinkel durch die Kamera so aussieht, als währe das Tier so lang, wie das Rohr.

Danach verschwindet das Tier mit unverminderter Geschwindigkeit hinter dem rechten Baumstamm und als esrechts davon wieder auftaucht, sieht man an der Augenspiegelung, das sein Kopf ganz nach unten geht und es dann *hinter* dem daneben stehenden Pfahl weiterrennt. (alles bei Sek. 11)

Dabei nahm ich an, es wäre im Affenzahn durch das Schlupfloch im Zaun gerannt und auf der anderen Seite weiter. Dann hätte es sich nur um ein nicht so großes Tier handeln können, weil das Schlupfloch nur etwa 20 cm breit und 15 cm hoch ist. 
Das war aber der Irrtum, der Pfahl ist kein Zaunpfahl sondern ein lose dastehender, also ist das Tier innerhalb der Ümzäunung weiter gerannt.
Außerdem hatte ich vor das Loch lose Tannennadeln geschüttet, die nicht weggeschoben wurden.

Gestern habe ich dort 6 Std. malocht, die Schnüre vom 1. Teich entfernt und quer über die Längsschnüre des 2. Teiches gespannt. So sind zwischen den Schnüren nur noch kleine, ca. 30 cm große Quadrate und ich hoffe, da kommt kein Reiher mehr durch. Das ist erst mal provisorisch, da ich dort noch kein Netz spannen kann, bevor der Zaun erneuert wurde.

Über den 1. Teich habe ich nun ein Netz gespannt und hoffe, auch da kommt kein Reiher mehr rein.

Anschließend noch einige Aufräumarbeiten gemacht und die Kammera dort parallel zum Zaun angebebracht, wo das Tier hergerannt kam. Ca. 3 m vor der Kamera habe ich 2 kleingeschnittene Forellen gelegt, in der Hoffnung, daß der Bursche dann dort stoppt und frißt und ich deutliche Bilder bekomme, war heute aber noch nicht dort um das zu kontrollieren.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## cl72 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Gruß Siggi



Hier: https://www.dropbox.com/

Registrieren, Client runterladen, Freigaben für die Videos einrichten und fertig 
Ist zu empfehlen wenn es um größere Daten geht. Vor allem wenn es um nichts privates bzw. copyright geht.


----------



## sprogoe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

bitteschön:

https://www.dropbox.com/home

die Kamerabilder zeigen zunächst den Zustand bei Übernahme, danach auch die neue Brücke und die 2 letzten das Netz über dem 1. Teich und die zusätzlich gespannten Schnüre über dem 2. Teich.
Unter "Neuer Ordner" ist das Video, aber auch hier kann man anscheinend nicht langsamer abspielen lassen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Trollwut (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> bitteschön:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/home
> 
> ...



Damit können wir wenig anfangen^^
Du musst in deinem Explorer bzw. im Ordner auf dem Rechner auf das Video rechtsklicken und dann "Dropbox-link freigeben".
Den Link in der zwischenablage einfach hier rein kopiern


----------



## STORM_2012 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Gibt es was neues siggi ?


----------



## sprogoe (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

guten Abend Axel und allen anderen auch,

ich hatte ja 2 Forellen in 6 Stücke geschnitten, in die Nähe des Schlupfloches gelegt und die Kamera darauf gerichtet.
Was soll ich sagen, die Fischstücke waren verschwunden und die Kamera hat nichts aufgenommen, wohl doch ein Geistertier?

Heute nochmal eine Dose Katzenfutter auf einem Stock ca. 15 cm über dem Boden befestigt (damit Mäuse und Ratten nicht drankommen) und wieder die Kamera dort aufgestellt.

Ansonsten keinerlei verletzte Fische mehr seit der E-Zaun, das Netz über dem 1. Teich und der 2. mit zusätzlich quergespannten Schnüren versehen ist, scheinbar kommt momentan kein Räuber mehr an die Fische.

Wie sieht es denn aus, habt ihr Zugriff auf die bei dropbox eingestellten Bilder und Videos?
Die Dateien habe ich alle freigegeben und müßte doch für jedermann einsehbar sein.

Hier nochmal der Link, probiert es mal und sagt Bescheid, ob das klappt.

https://www.dropbox.com/home

Gruß Siggi


----------



## uwe2855 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nö, klappt so einfach nicht. Muss mich vorher anmelden. Hab ich aber nicht. Da warte ich lieber auf deine neuesten Videos mit den Raubtieren.

Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

noch ein Versuch (Schei.. Technik)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zva5rbvoyhepskn/004.AVI

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nzvnfq0oj1trr5w/0SA7jvl1ZL

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v9o886gq19zehq6/Dok1.docx

Die Videos sind dennoch nicht deutlicher wie auf youtube, beim Original kann ich wenigstens die Abspielgeschwindigkeit verringern und dadurch an gewünschter Stelle einfacher stoppen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Deep Down (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jetzt ist es klar!

Der isses!


----------



## STORM_2012 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Funzt jetzt siggi. Kann es leider nicht abspielen da mein handy bei Avi streikt#q


----------



## Trollwut (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> noch ein Versuch (Schei.. Technik)
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zva5rbvoyhepskn/004.AVI
> 
> ...



Dateien sind jetzt abrufbar.
Ich kann damit allerdings keine weiteren Schlüsse ziehn


----------



## sprogoe (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es klar!
> 
> Der isses!



Das könnte durchaus sein, weil Ameisen scheint es dort nicht mehr zu geben.|kopfkrat

Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dateien sind jetzt abrufbar.
> Ich kann damit allerdings keine weiteren Schlüsse ziehn



Wie,
hast Du auf den Fotos nicht erkannt, daß ich den Zaun erneuert
habe?|supergri

Siggi


----------



## cl72 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das Video kann man jetzt runterladen und dann im VLC-Player (z.B) mit Slowmo abspielen, Kontrast ändern (und auch stoppen )
Allerdings hatte ich gehofft, dass Du das Originalvideo hochlädst.. Oder ist es das Original mit 1280x720 und 20 Frames? Wenn dem so ist, kann man mit der Videoqualität nicht viel ändern/optimieren.


----------



## sprogoe (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Genau das ist es.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## madpraesi (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi,
was hälst Du davon wenn Du mal deine Köder in ein altes Kartoffelnetz einbringst und dann fest machst.
Vielleicht braucht der Räuber dann mehr Zeit.
Nur mal als Idee #c

Gruß Christian


----------



## snofla (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> guten Abend Axel und allen anderen auch,
> 
> ich hatte ja 2 Forellen in 6 Stücke geschnitten, in die Nähe des Schlupfloches gelegt und die Kamera darauf gerichtet.
> Was soll ich sagen, die Fischstücke waren verschwunden und die Kamera hat nichts aufgenommen, wohl doch ein Geistertier?
> ...



Siggi, Ratten packen die 15cm locker, aber vielleicht reicht es ja das die Kamera auslöst..........#h


----------



## sprogoe (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Kamera hat ausgelöst, aber was ist drauf?
Der alte, bekannte schwarze Kater. Habe sie nochmal neu gestellt, ohne Ködermaterial.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich habe letztens einen Bericht über Wildvergrämung an Autobahnen/Bundesstraßen gesehen, die dieses Zeugs eingesetzt hatten:
http://www.herrlan.de/dental/shop/index.php?cat=c185_Buttersaeure-Buttersaeure.html
:m
Alle 5 m einen Pfosten mit Lappen tränken und Du hast Ruhe im Puff! :q

(PS: inzwischen bin ich auch kurz davor, das Zeugs einzusetzen um den Tretminen im Garten Herr zu werden!)


----------



## sprogoe (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Frank,

und anschließend nur noch mit Atemschutzmaske dort aufkreuzen?|kopfkrat

Gruß Siggi


----------



## torsten72 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo zusammen!

Siggi, ich habe mal eine Frage.
Wenn ich die letzten Tage zurück schaue, dann ist doch eigentlich der letzte Tag, an dem Forellen gefangen / gejagt wurden, bevor Du den Elektrozaun installiert hast, oder? 
Ich denke, DEIN / UNSER Räuber hat tierisch einen gewischt bekommen und lässt sich nicht mehr sehen. 

Jetzt jagen wir die normalen Tiere, die Nachts und Tags umher streunen und die Köder zufällig vorfinden.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## sprogoe (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Torsten,
Du denkst schon richtig, allerdings heißt das ja nur, daß der mit E-Zaun abgesicherte Teich z. Zt. nicht mehr aufgesucht wird, das verantwortliche Tier wird sicher noch in der Nähe sein und auch sein Lager dürfte nicht weit weg sein, er könnte dennoch weiterhin auf dem Grundstück rumschleichen.
Außerdem ist der andere Teich noch nicht mit Strom abgesichert und es könnte sein, daß der Räuber irgendwann versucht, dort sein Unwesen zu treiben.
Aus dem Grund wäre es schon interessant zu wissen, welche Räuber dort überhaupt auftauchen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## torsten72 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wenn da nicht die 300 km wären..... Die Fotos, die Du vorgestern gepostet hast, ich hätte wirklich Lust, mal nachts auf Lauer zu liegen, aber momentan zu kalt, und kein Feind in Sicht.....

Ich bleibe dabei, der eigentliche Räuber ist über alle Berge. 
Gut für Dich ( von ganzem Herzen ) und leider für den Unterhaltungswert dieses Threads negativ. 

Ich bin kein Jäger, lebe aber auf dem Lande, so dass ich hier vielleicht allgemein meinen "Senf" dazu geben kann. Aus meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Basti_83 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Sehe ich genauso!
Und wie ich schon sagte, der lachende dritte ist der schöne dicke runde schwarze Panther, der freut sich über leckeres fressen, was er nicht mal "suchen" muss...
 nur noch hinsetzen und lecker Fisch fressen :q


----------



## torsten72 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Solch ein "Garfield" sitzt auch gerade draußen..... Die gibt es überall :-(
Aber Dein Anwesen ist wirklich schön ! Muss ich mal los werden.


----------



## Basti_83 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



torsten72 schrieb:


> Aber Dein Anwesen ist wirklich schön ! Muss ich mal los werden.



Du meintest jetzt Siggi, oder? ;+


----------



## Mr Allrounder (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Komm schon Siggi, schalt den Strom noch ein einziges Mal aus. Sonst ist der ganze Sinn des Threads verloren. Wer hat jetzt recht und wer nicht...? Ausschalten! Ausschalten!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Sonst ist der ganze Sinn des Threads verloren. Wer hat jetzt recht und wer nicht...?



In den nächsten Tagen gibt es wieder (Voll)Mond und spätestens dann, wird der Graureiher wieder zur Stelle sein, wenn nicht wirklich alles mit Netzen zugehängt ist, wird Siggi sicher wieder Schadensmeldung machen!
Ich tippe mal, es geht weiter!

Jürgen


----------



## STORM_2012 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich bin auch fürs abschalten#6


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Frank,
> 
> und anschließend nur noch mit Atemschutzmaske dort aufkreuzen?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Ich fürchte, dass die nicht ausreichen wird... :q Da wirst Du auch Einwegspezialganzkörperkondome tragen müssen, wenn Du Dich nach dem Einjauchen wieder nach Hause trauen möchtest... 
Wenn ich aber überlege, dass dieses Dübelstüüch in Lockstoffen fürs Angeln drin ist.......... *schudder* #d|uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das mit der Buttersäure würde ich lassen, falls du doch so ein Zeug willst, kannste Hukinol kaufen, daß is auf der Basis....du wirst einsam sterben!!

Du hast doch ne Drahtkastenfalle. Falls dort wirklich ein Mink/Marderartiger unterwegs sein sollte, kann man 'nen Zwangspass neben dem Wasserlauf anlegen, oder, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, gleich den Wasserlauf nutzen. Setz die Falle doch mal unter diese Brücke da in den Graben, am besten direkt dort, wo das Gerinne unterm Zaun durchkommt. Entweder das Wasser durch das Drahtgitter leiten oder knapp drunter durch. Bei dieser Art von Zwangspass muß die Falle nicht zwingend beködert sein, du kannst aber für Marderartige mal 'ne Backpflaume/Feige o.ä. reinpacken. Die mögen das und die Katze sollte da eher nicht rangehen, zumal die sicher auch ungern im Wasser rumtappt.#h


----------



## madpraesi (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Was ist denn jetzt mit dem Schwanzbild was an Stan gegangen ist#c


----------



## madpraesi (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

sorry Sten ,mit E, äh kleines e  |wavey:


----------



## feko (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Moin Siggi,heute habe ich ein Geogitter verarbeitet.
Normalerweise werden die für den Wegebau verwendet,aber als ich das in der hand hatte,mußte ich doch mal kurz an deine pfützen denken.
Die dinger sind Steif,haben recht große Maschen,und sind denke ich ganz gut geeignet deine Teiche zu sichern.
Glaube 4 meter breit war da eine rolle,vill hilfts dir was,google einfach mal.
vg


----------



## volkerm (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das ist mal eine wirklich gute Idee- hätte ich ja auch drauf kommen können- 1000de qm verbaut#q. Unkaputtbar und günstig. UV- Beständigkeit fraglich, da für unterirdisch. Sollte aber länger halten, als der Räuberwille auf die Beute.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



madpraesi schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt mit dem Schwanzbild was an Stan gegangen ist#c




kann´ste doch selber gucken:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v9o886gq19zehq6/Dok1.docx

weitere Links zu dropbox im Beitrag 629

Gruß Siggi


----------



## feko (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



volkerma schrieb:


> Das ist mal eine wirklich gute Idee- hätte ich ja auch drauf kommen können- 1000de qm verbaut#q. Unkaputtbar und günstig. UV- Beständigkeit fraglich, da für unterirdisch. Sollte aber länger halten, als der Räuberwille auf die Beute.



Naja,irgendwie muß man ja in 3 Jahren über 2000 Beiträge zusammen kriegen....deswegen geh ich auf dein Gestänkere nicht groß ein |rolleyes.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo feko,
ich denke, Du hast das falsch verstanden.
Volkerma hat doch gemeint, daß er diese Gittermatten selber schon massenhaft verbaut hat, aber selbst nicht auf die Idee gekommen ist, daß man daraus auch eine Teichabdeckung machen könnte.
So jedenfalls habe ich das verstanden.

Danke noch mal allen für ihre Tips, allerdings, Strom abschalten gefällt mir momentan nicht so gut und was würde es bringen, wenn ein Räuber wieder in den Teich geht, die Kamera etwas aufnimmt, was man nicht deuten kann.

Ich glaube noch immer, daß das 1. Foto hier mit dem unerkannten Tier im Wasser der Verantwortliche war.
Falle unter der Brücke; weiß nicht, ob er da rumturnt, werde aber mal in Teichnähe ein Brett über den Bach legen und nach einigen Tagen dann die Falle darauf stellen, vielleicht nimmt er dann diesen Weg. 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Falle unter der Brücke; weiß nicht, ob er da rumturnt, werde aber mal in  Teichnähe ein Brett über den Bach legen und nach einigen Tagen dann die  Falle darauf stellen, vielleicht nimmt er dann diesen Weg.


Man merkt das du kein Jäger bist und dich nicht besonders in die Lebens- und Bewegungsweise deiner anvisierten "Opfer" einfühlen kannst!
Alle Wildtiere bewegen sich nur ungerne über offene Flächen und je kleiner, desto mehr vermeiden sie dieses.
Bei Mäusen oder Ratten ist so, dass sie immer eher an einer Wand lang laufen und sich dazu nach Möglichkeit im dunklen bewegen, ebenso andere Kleintiere, wie die Marderartigen oder auch Fuchs, Waschbär und Co..
Deshalb stellt man z.B. auch eine Mausefalle an der Wand auf und nicht etwa mitten in den Raum, bestenfalls bildet man einen "Zwangspass".
(das meinte Sten so!)
Wenn du jetzt also mit einem Brett(schlimmstenfalls, frisch ausm Baumarkt) übern Bach eine offene Fläche bildest und glaubst so ein Tierchen benutzt dies dann als Brücke, da kannst du lange warten, bis sich da etwas fängt!
Wie du ja inzwischen mitbekommen hast, kann Fallenstellen durchaus eine Kunst sein. Ich bin auch davon überzeugt, dass du bisher auch sicherlich nicht die richtigen Plätze für diese Falle gewählt hast, b.z.w. diese immer wieder durch deine Witterung unfängig machst.
Unter anderem deshalb wurde dir weiter vorn geraten diese mal ein paar Tage in einen Hühnerstall zu setzen.
Ein anderes Beispiel:
Ich kenne jemanden, der im hessischen ziemlich viele Waschbären fängt.
Bevor eine solche Falle fängig wird, muss diese mindesten 4 Wochen der Witterung ausgesetzt sein. Er reibt sogar die ganze Falle mit Dreck/Schlamm ein und zwar mit dem Dreck aus der Umgebung wo die Falle dann steht!
Erst dann geht so ein Waschbär da rein, man sollte diese Tiere und deren Sinne nicht unterschätzen.

Nachtrag: hier nur die ersten zwei, drei Beiträge sagen schon alles dazu:

http://www.rocces.at/Jaegerforum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=656

Jürgen


----------



## sprogoe (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jürgen,
Du hast schon recht, aber eine Falle mit einem Zwangspaß aufzustellen, setzt aber auch voraus, daß man weiß, welche Strecke das Tier immer abläuft und da ich bisher keine Fußspuren ausmachen konnte, kann da nur der 1. Schneefall weiterhelfen.
Die Falle habe ich noch nie mit bloßen Händen angefasst und vor Gebrauch auch nach Anleitung sie mit einem Wasser-Essig-Eiergemisch übergossen, außerdem steht sie auch seit ein paar Wochen draußen.
Ich denke, wichtig zu wissen ist auch, um welches Tier es sich handelt und das wollte ich halt mit der Kamera dokumentieren.
Ich möchte Dir aber für Deine ausführliche Erklärung danken.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## feko (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Hallo feko,
> ich denke, Du hast das falsch verstanden.
> Volkerma hat doch gemeint, daß er diese Gittermatten selber schon massenhaft verbaut hat, aber selbst nicht auf die Idee gekommen ist, daß man daraus auch eine Teichabdeckung machen könnte.
> So jedenfalls habe ich das verstanden.
> ...


Hups,wenn es so ist,dann 1000 x entschuldigung!
Sorry,hab das smilie falsch verstanden.
Mein Gedanke war der,du hast kleine Teiche,diese kannst du denke ich schützen,mit diesen Matten geht es möglicherweise gut.
Sorry Volkerma,war ein Mißverständnis.
vg


----------



## Mr Allrounder (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Heute garkein Bericht?


----------



## sprogoe (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

heute war ich nicht dort, mußte 22 kg Forellen räuchern.
Mal sehen, ob morgen was auf der Kamera ist.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Pascal.spr (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Und ist was drauf?


----------



## sprogoe (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

3 Videos; 2 davon eindeutig mit schwarzem Kater und auf einem konnte ich nichts erkennen (ist auf dem kleinen Bildschirm etwas schwer und man sieht mehr, wenn sie auf den PC geladen sind), daher habe ich sie an anderer Stelle neu aufgestellt und hoffe auf weitere Videos.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Schleienfan (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo,
fang doch einfach mal diesen schwarzen Kater ein und setze ihn für eine Weile in eine Garage oder deine Wohnung. Natürlich mit Verpflegung usw. Damit der erstmal nicht mehr stören kann. Und schau dann weiter nach, ob immer noch Videos auf der Kamera sind.


----------



## STORM_2012 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Der arme Kater:q


----------



## feko (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Zumal das Tier ja jemanden gehören muß.
Das Tier bitte nicht einsperren.


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

das wäre zu viel Stress für das Tier, weil er sehr menschenscheu sei soll.
Sicher ist der Kater immer als erster dort, zumal, wenn auch noch was fressbares angeboten wird und wenn er dort ist, wird sich ein anderes, ev. marderartiges Tier nicht mehr da hin trauen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## feko (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

puh,sag das nicht siggi,ich weiß von Katzen,die durch Marder ums Leben gekommen sind-dies waren aber die großen Steinmarder.
Wie groß sind denn deine Teiche in metern?
vg


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

sehr klein:
einer mit 9 x 7 m und der andere 8 x 8 m, das ganze Grundstück ca. 1000 qm.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## GeorgeB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wenn die Katze mit ihrem plötzlichen Ableben dazu beitragen könnte, dass eine ganze Generation von vor Spannung sabbernder Anglerboard-User endlich erlöst und aufgeklärt wird, was für ein Viech sich an deinen Forellen labt, ohne dafür zu zahlen, wird sie bestimmt Verständnis haben. Irgendwann geht halt alles mal zu Ende. Rede doch einfach mal mit ihr.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

siggi ,tüdder die katze doch am teich an


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

irgendwann stirbt die Katze ev. an Herzverfettung, wenn ich die weiter so fütter. Im Grunde genommen bin ich ein Katzenfreund, weil ich als Kind selber eine hatte.

Wenn nun wirklich der heimliche Räuber endlich mal auf Video gebannt wäre, ginge die nette Runde hier ja auch zu Ende; was wirklich schade wäre.

Ihr könnt euch doch an das Video mit dem schemenhaft vorbei springenden Tier erinnern. Dieses ist ja nicht; wie ich annahm; durch das Schlupfloch (welches fast am hinteren Ende des Grundstückes ist) im Zaun nach draußen verschwunden, sondern muß innerhalb am Zaun entlang gerannt sein.
Es gibt da keine weitere Möglichkeit durch den Zaun zu kriechen; aaaber; die Eingangstür wird mit einer Kette an einem Pfosten verschlossen und es bleibt ein ca. 15 cm breiter Spalt.
Als Uwe 2855 mit mir dort war, hatte er sofort bemerkt, daß am oberen Ende der Eingangsstufen eine deutliche Spur durch das Gras führt und einige Meter weiter unter einem Gatter endet, da dort die Straße ist.
Genau gegenüber, 10 m entfernt steht die halboffene Scheune des Bauern.
Nun weiß ich nicht, ob die Katze auch diesen Weg nimmt, oder etwa doch ein bisher Unbekannter.
Die Kamera steht seit gestern genau dort und ich bin gespannt, was ich nachher darauf vorfinde.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## feko (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi.
Bei den Maßen ist es doch wirklich ganz einfach die zu schützen.
Entweder mit diesen Matten,oder mit so Netzen mit denen Ladung am LkW gesichert wird,oder oder oder.
Dann kannste deine ganzen Stolperdrähte entfernen,die Kamera kannste wieder verkaufen,und kannst wieder die Nächte durchschlafen =)
Wär zwar auch die Sannung der letzten 68 Seiten weg,aber deine Fischchen würden nicht weiter abnehmen.
vg


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Fettfisch=Fettkatze!

Wer weiß, was die schon rausgeangelt hat, um so auszusehen!


----------



## Schleienfan (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

So ich habe euch hier mal eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe für den Umgang mit dem Kater gegeben:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4050158#post4050158


----------



## mathei (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

last doch die schitt katze in ruhe.das rätzel ist ja längst gelöst. es war der vogel er hat einige gekillt und sehr viele verletzt. eventuell hat die katze noch einigen den schwanz gestutzt. einige forellen kammen schon eventuell mit verstümmelten flossen. das kann man wohl nicht kontrollieren.


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

zu der ominösen Umfrage habe ich in dem entsprechenden Thread Stellung genommen, hier bleibe ich mal bei der Sache und berichte von der Videoaufzeichnung der Kamera.
Sie hat zwar ein Video von dem Eingangsbereich aufgenommen, aber ich konnte da nichts interessantes sehen. Somit habe ich sie an dem gleichen Platz gelassen und da ich morgen nicht dort hin komme, hat sie nun 48 Std. Zeit, das nachzuholen.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß der Kater den Weg durch den Eingang nimmt, da ich gestern dort an den Torpfosten eine tote Forelle mit Draht angebunden habe und diese heute noch unberührt war (der Kater konnte da noch nie widerstehen).

Es kann ja durchaus sein, daß ein anderer, vermuteter Räuber nun auch nicht mehr täglich wiederkommt, da er weiß, daß dort außer Stromschlägen nichts mehr zu holen ist.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



mathei schrieb:


> eventuell hat die katze noch einigen den schwanz gestutzt.
> 
> Im Wasser?
> 
> ...




Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



feko schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi.
> Bei den Maßen ist es doch wirklich ganz einfach die zu schützen.
> Entweder mit diesen Matten,oder mit so Netzen mit denen Ladung am LkW gesichert wird,oder oder oder.
> Dann kannste deine ganzen Stolperdrähte entfernen,die Kamera kannste wieder verkaufen,und kannst wieder die Nächte durchschlafen =)
> ...




Die nehmen ja auch nicht mehr ab.
Der Reiher kommt in beide Teiche nicht mehr rein und der Schwanzbeißer traut sich wegen dem Strom nicht mehr.
Ist also soweit alles gesichert momentan.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi,

zur Scheune: Feuersanierung  #6

zur Katze: Finaler Rettungsschuss  :q


----------



## mathei (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Gruß Siggi


1. katze am strand :q
2. ich stelle mir die lieferung vor, daß die komplette lieferung in den teich gekippt wird. da kann man es unmöglich erkennen.
am fopu fängt man auch genug solche, welcher deiner beschreibung und den fotos entsprechen.
klar das du es am eigenen kleinen teich anders bzw genauer betrachtest.
wie auch immer, hoffe das sich alles zum guten klärt für dich. |wavey:


----------



## muddyliz (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi, wenn du den Kater weiterhin mit so vielen toten Forellen fütterst, dann wird er irgendwann so dick, dass er im Loch im Zaun steckenbleibt. Und dann hast du Ruhe vor egal was.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Der schwarze Garfield!


----------



## Wollebre (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi,

nachdem ich mich durch den Thread geackert habe mal Google angeschmissen. Dabei den folgenden interessanten Bericht gefunden. Jedenfalls treffen alle Punkte genauso zu wie du es beschrieben hast.
www.landwirt.com/Forum/328383/Mink---Plage.html

Ein entscheidender Punkt warum Minks nicht offizielles Jagdwild sind ist, das dann der Jagdinhaber/Pächter auch für die verursachten Schäden aufkommen muss. Wie z.B. beim Schwarzwild. Darum hat wohl auch niemand Interesse daran gegen die Minks vorzugehen, zumal erlegte Tiere keine wirtschaftliche Bedeutung für den Jagdinhaber haben, sondern lediglich viel Zeit und Geld kosten.

Mein Goldfisch/Koiteich haben jedenfalls in Abwesenheit die Fischreiher bis auf vier Einjährige leer gemacht....
So etwas in über 30 Jahre nicht erlebt und daher auch keine Vorkehrungen getroffen. Nachgeforscht und herausgefunden das ein ca 3km entfernter See über Wochen entschlammt wurde. Durch den Lärm der Pumpen war deren Futterquelle versperrt und mußten sich einen anderen gedeckten Tisch suchen....

Nur als Tip, egal was du dagegen unternimmst, schreibe nichts in einem öffentlichen Board was juristisch gegen dich verwendet werden kann!


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wollebre,
herzlichen Dank für die Mühe, die Du Dir gemacht hast und für den interessanten Link.
Etwas Ähnliches habe ich schon gelesen und ich ich bin nach wie vor davon überzeugt, daß auch an meinen Teichen ein Mink sein Unwesen treibt; warum; das liest Du im nachfolgenden Bericht.
Danke auch für den Hinweis am Schluß.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ein Haufen dummer Satzforellen,die auf alles Schwimmen was sich am Teichrand nähert,wird wohl alles an Fischfresser der ganzen Region angelockt haben.
E-Zaun und Fallen werden die Vorsichtigen wohl schon abgeschreckt haben.
Lt. Wetterprognose soll es die Woche kalt werden,sollte dabei Schnee fallen kann das Rätsel gelöst werden.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

jetzt haltet mich nicht für verrückt, aber ich glaube, ich habe da was:
Die Kamera hat wieder einige Videos; wie sollte es anders sein; vom schwarzen Kater aufgenommen, wie er durch die Einganstür schleicht und sich an dem Forellenköder zu schaffen macht. Die Forelle war ganz gefressen und nur die Schwanzflosse hing noch angebunden am Pfosten.
Ich verlinke zunächst mal die Katzenvideos, da seht ihr, daß der Kater sich stets nur behäbig und ruhig weiterbewegt. Ich habe insgesammt 17 Videos dieser Katze auf dem PC und immer bewegt sich die Katze sehr langsam.
Prägt euch beim Anschauen schon mal genau das Tor und den Hintergrund ein.
Im 3. Video; was eigentlich das 1. ist und ich es schon löschen wollte, weil ich zunächst nichts darauf sah; müßt ihr von der 1. Sek. an auf den linken Zaunpfosten achten und zwar in der Bildmitte am oberen Bildrand, dort wo ein schräg stehender Pfahl sich mit dem linken Torpfosten kreuzen zu scheint.
Dort sieht man etwas schwarzes, rundliches und man könnte glauben, das ist der Kopf der Katze, aber dann; bei Sek. 10 - 14 huscht dieses Tier geduckt und wieselflink schräg nach links oben weg.
Es ist viel kleiner als der Kater und auch die Fortbewegung paßt nicht zu diesem Kater.
Seht euch das Video mehrmals an und schreibt, was ihr davon haltet.
Morgen werde ich die Kamera kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit mal dort aufstellen (muß ich nur ein wenig tarnen, damit sie keinem Spitzbuben auffällt.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nzvnfq0oj1trr5w/0SA7jvl1ZL#lh:null-2014-01-18%2023.03.42.avi

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nzvnfq0oj1trr5w/0SA7jvl1ZL#lh:null-2014-01-19%2006.10.48.avi

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nzvnfq0oj1trr5w/0SA7jvl1ZL#lh:null-2014-01-17%2017.16.48.avi

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino34 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

naja ich denke schon das er mopplige Kater war!!!


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

gerade den Wetterbericht für das Bergische Land angeschaut, Sonntag soll es hier Schneefall geben, dann Fotos machen von 2 Spuren im Schnee; der Kater Pfote in Pfote mit dem Mink.#6

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich find dieses Krimistück immer noch erstklassig!!!

Beste Dreckwetterunterhaltung!

Danke dafür!!


----------



## Trollwut (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich warte ja schon die ganze Zeit drauf, dass jetzt jemand bei dir nachts einbricht, die SD-Karte ausm foto klaut, damit heimgeht, schnell n Bild reinbastelt und dann die Karte wieder zurückbringt, so auf die Art:
http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...r=1228&page=1&start=0&ndsp=34&ved=0CGwQrQMwBg


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find dieses Krimistück immer noch erstklassig!!!
> 
> Beste Dreckwetterunterhaltung!
> 
> Danke dafür!!




bitteschön Thomas.
ich hoffe eigentlich insgeheim ja auch, daß es noch eine Weile spannend bleibt und ich selber freue mich immer sehr, wenn es mir gelingt, mit meinen Threads andere zu unterhalten, bzw. ihnen Anregungen zu geben; wie auch damals der Thread zum Bau meiner Räuchertonne.

Schönen Feierabend noch wünscht Siggi


----------



## uwe2855 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Schwer zu sagen, aber sieht aus wie Katze.... oder auch nicht. Da oben ist ja auch die Straße und vielleicht hats der Kater ausnahmsweise mal eilig. Trotzdem spannend. Weiter machen.

Uwe


----------



## Basti_83 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich warte ja schon die ganze Zeit drauf, dass jetzt jemand bei dir nachts einbricht, die SD-Karte ausm foto klaut, damit heimgeht, schnell n Bild reinbastelt und dann die Karte wieder zurückbringt, so auf die Art:
> 
> D





Wäre natürlich der Oberhammer.
Aber Du wohnst ja weiter weg, so daß ich die Hoffnung haben kann, daß das nicht passiert.:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Trollwut (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Wäre natürlich der Oberhammer.
> Aber Du wohnst ja weiter weg, so daß ich die Hoffnung haben kann, daß das nicht passiert.:m
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Das wäre sonst schon lääääängst passiert


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, aber sieht aus wie Katze.... oder auch nicht. Da oben ist ja auch die Straße und vielleicht hats der Kater ausnahmsweise mal eilig. Trotzdem spannend. Weiter machen.
> 
> Uwe




Hallo Uwe,

sieh bitte noch mal genau hin, dann siehst du auch daß das Tier nicht direkt zur Strasse läuft, sondern im letzten Moment nach schräg oben rechts, genau dort hin, wo Du die Spuren im Gras zur angrenzenden Pferdekoppel gesehen hast.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi, wenn du Fotos von Spuren machst, leg 'nen Größenvergleich bei, 'n normales Feurzeug tut's.#h

Was das Vid betrifft, wird wohl der Kater sein. Ein weiteres schwarzes Tier, was in Frage käme, wäre in der Tat ein Mink. Allerdings, wie ich dir bereits sagte, knabbern die keine Flossen an, die machen da Tabula rasa, dann hättest du in Größenordnungen "gerissene" Forellen gehabt.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Siggi, wenn du Fotos von Spuren machst, leg 'nen Größenvergleich bei, 'n normales Feurzeug tut's.#h





mach´ ich.


----------



## phirania (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Sieht mir nach Troll aus,Trolle mögen keine Katzen deshalb ist er schnell weg...:q:q:q
Aber den Kater finde ich töffte,Siggi dem darf keiner was antun.
Der ist auch nicht der Übeltäter.


----------



## Mr Allrounder (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also ich meine, dass ich da ne Amsel oder sowas erkennen kann. Das die da so langhoppst...#c


----------



## Esox60 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> gerade den Wetterbericht für das Bergische Land angeschaut, Sonntag soll es hier Schneefall geben, dann Fotos machen von 2 Spuren im Schnee; der Kater Pfote in Pfote mit dem Mink.#6
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Na dann drück ich Dir die Daumen das Dein Plan aufgeht.
Ansonsten steht der Kauf einer Schneekanone an ...:q

Auf die paar Euro kommts jetzt auch nicht mehr an..

LG Frank


----------



## Basti_83 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ne Amsel... hmmm?


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Mr Allrounder schrieb:


> Also ich meine, dass ich da ne Amsel oder sowas erkennen kann. Das die da so langhoppst...#c




Dito - für mich sieht das auch nach ner Amsel aus.


----------



## uwe2855 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ja, ich weiß was du meinst. Für den schwatten Kater scheint mir das auch ein bisschen zu schnell. Ich bin auch felsenfest davon überzeugt, das da irgendein unbekannter Räuber an deinen Teichen war und auch ab und zu jetzt noch da ist. Der richtet zwar nun offensichtlich dank deinem Elektrodraht keinen Schaden mehr an. Aber er ist mit Sicherheit noch da. Irgendwann bekommst du ihn bestimmt auf Video.
Wenn du mit deiner Kamera mal nicht weißt wohin, dann richte sie einmal auf den Bachlauf. So, das du eine längere Strecke des Baches filmen kannst.

Uwe


----------



## Basti_83 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das mit der Amsel, ist doch gar nicht mal so abwegig!
 Die laufen nämlich auch so schnell...
 Und wenn man genau hinguckt, ist ca. bei Sekunde 19 zusehen, wie etwas wegfliegt dahinten!
 Also das mit der Amsel, kann schon sehr gut möglich sein #6


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Angelgreenhorn schrieb:


> Dito - für mich sieht das auch nach ner Amsel aus.



habe auf Karnickel getippt


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

m.E. sieht man bei Sekunde 3-5 sogar den Schnabel der Amsel.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

eh´seit ihr schon besoffen oder was?
Ne´ Amsel mit langem, behaarten Schwanz?
Das bei Sek. 19 habe ich jetzt erst gesehen, sieht aber eher so aus, als wenn dieses schwarze Tier dort hin- und herwuselt.
Die Katze läuft eigentlich immer zielstrebig ihre Bahn und huscht nicht hin- und her.
Wie dem auch sei, ich hoffe, daß irgendwann mehr auf der Kamera zu sehen ist, oder es eindeutige Fußspuren gibt.

Außerdem war das Video vom 17.01. um 17.16 Uhr. Da hängt die Forelle noch am Zaunpfosten und wäre die Katze dort gewesen, hätte sie den doch noch am gleichen Tag gefressen. Das hat sie aber erst am nächsten Tag abends in der Dunkelheit.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## donak (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also mal ehrlich welche Amsel tötet Forellen..??? :vik:

Mal Spaß beseite, ich finde den Thread durchaus interessant, die Umfrage hingegen war total daneben, auch der Spruch über, Deutsche verstehen keinen Spaß.

Ausserdem, wie einige schon geschrieben haben, darf nicht jeder einfach mal irgendwelche Fallen stellen.

Vielleicht bringt ja Schnee des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



donak schrieb:


> Ausserdem, wie einige schon geschrieben haben, darf nicht jeder einfach mal irgendwelche Fallen stellen.



Autsch,
gerade heute habe ich aus Verzweiflung 10 Fallen dort aufgestellt, aber alles Mausefallen.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



donak schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich welche Amsel tötet Forellen..??? :vik:



Na die Kamera nimmt alles auf was da rumrennt,wenn wärmer wird sehen wir nur Videos von Pärchen im Wald :l  die das machen


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Na die Kamera nimmt alles auf was da rumrennt,wenn wärmer wird sehen wir nur Videos von Pärchen im Wald :l  die das machen




die Videos wären sicher einigen lieber.#6


----------



## Basti_83 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



donak schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich welche Amsel tötet Forellen..??? :vik:



Was hat das jetzt mit den Forellen zutun?
Muss jetzt jedes Tier, egal ob Vogel oder sonst was, gleich als der potenzielle Töter der Forellen in Verdacht gebracht werden?



Ich bin mir jetzt sogar ziemlich sicher, das es auf dem Video eine Amsel ist, die verschwindet nach hinten und fliegt danach weg!


Und Siggi, sorry.... aber wo siehst Du da bitteschön einen wuscheligen Schwanz?
Also ich Denke, umso mehr man hier schon spekuliert umso mehr wird sich da hineingesteigert!
Dort ist kein wuscheliger Schwanz zu sehen....
 Wenn eine Amsel schnell läuft, sieht sie sehr langezogen aus, genau wie auf dem Video zusehen ist!
 Ich bin Dauercamper, ich sehe so etwas jeden Tag im Sommer...
Mit Macht muss man ja jetzt nun auch nicht spekulieren!


----------



## Esox60 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> eh´seit ihr schon besoffen oder was?
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Ich hab gleichmal den Test gemacht:
Video nüchtern geschaut - ich denke ne Amsel
2 halbe Bier getrunken
Video wieder geschaut- immer noch ne Amsel

Die Amsel hüpft ins Bild, checkt die Lage, und hüpft nach hinten weg.

Aber trotzdem- geile Show hier.


----------



## Basti_83 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

http://www.vogelforen.de/showthread.php?208286-Amsel-L%E4uft


 Lest  Euch mal die Beiträge durch!
 Dort steht es auch, das eine Amsel mit geduckter Haltung schnell läuft und denn stehenbleibt und hoch schaut um zu sichern!
 Genau wie auf dem Video!


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Basti_83 schrieb:


> Und Siggi, sorry.... aber wo siehst Du da bitteschön einen wuscheligen Schwanz?




Basti, genau bei Sek. 9, wenn das Tier zwischen den beiden schrägstehenden Pfosten nach links oben wegläuft, der Körper wird dann schon von den beiden linken Pfosten verdeckt und da erkennt man den Schwanz in dem hellen Bildteil zwischen den Pfosten, mußt zwischendurch das Video auch immer wieder stoppen.
Außerdem habe ich hier beim Abspielen ein etwas besseres Bild, als es über den Link rüberkommt und ich kann das Video sehr verlangsamt abspielen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## donak (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Basti_83 schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit den Forellen zutun?
> Muss jetzt jedes Tier, egal ob Vogel oder sonst was, gleich als der potenzielle Töter der Forellen in Verdacht gebracht werden?



Wer Smilies deuten kann, ist klar im Vorteil...

@ Siggi: Mit den Mausefallen nimmst du dem Kater den Spaß.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



donak schrieb:


> @ Siggi: Mit den Mausefallen nimmst du dem Kater den Spaß.




nö,
die stehen doch in den Hütten, da hat der Kater ja noch keinen Zutritt.


----------



## Basti_83 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi, ich spiele es auch hier langsam ab...
 Und ich sehe da keinen Schwanz...
 Das ist genau diese geduckte Haltung... dadurch kommt Dir das sicherlich nur so vor... und man sieht ganz gut, das sie ganz schnell aufschaut.....
 Und bei Sek. 19 sieht man auch, das sie denn wegfliegt!


----------



## Deep Down (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das ist schon ne schnelle Raubtierbewegung! 
Kurzer Sprint, plötzlicher Stopp mit aufgerichtetem Kopf (Lage peilen) und dann geht es schnell weiter!

Es bleibt spannend!


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Ich hab gleichmal den Test gemacht:
> Video nüchtern geschaut - ich denke ne Amsel
> 2 halbe Bier getrunken
> Video wieder geschaut- immer noch ne Amsel
> ...



Hab mir das Video jetzt noch ein paarmal angeschaut - langsam - noch langsamer und dann wieder normal schnell - und ob mit oder ohne Bier - es bleibt ein Amsel - OK nach 2 Bier könnte es auch eine Drossel sein  |supergri 

Trotzdem "geile Show hier" - richtig !! ist jeden Tag der erste Thread den ich im Board besuche.


----------



## Basti_83 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist schon ne schnelle Raubtierbewegung!
> Kurzer Sprint, plötzlicher Stopp mit aufgerichtetem Kopf (Lage peilen) und dann geht es schnell weiter!
> 
> Es bleibt spannend!



Das macht auch eine Amsel und das ist auch eine typische Amselbewegung!
Geduckt laufen, hochschauen um erneut zu sichern und weiterlaufen....
Zumal man auch noch sieht, das sie denn wenn sie nicht mehr zu sehen ist bei Sek. 19 wegfliegt!

Ich frag mich, warum alles immer gleich ein Raubtier sein muss?
Jedes Tier, was jetzt immer gesehen wird... egal welches... da wird gleich auf Raubtier getippt!
Es können sich doch auch andere Tiere dort aufhalten, unabhängig jetzt von dem Vorfall mit den Forellen!


----------



## Mr Allrounder (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also ich hab auch als erstes gedacht es wäre ein schwanz. Aber der bewegt sich garnicht, während die "amsel" umherläuft.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Basti, genau bei Sek. 9, wenn das Tier zwischen den beiden schrägstehenden Pfosten nach links oben wegläuft, der Körper wird dann schon von den beiden linken Pfosten verdeckt und da erkennt man den Schwanz in dem hellen Bildteil zwischen den Pfosten, mußt zwischendurch das Video auch immer wieder stoppen.
> Außerdem habe ich hier beim Abspielen ein etwas besseres Bild, als es über den Link rüberkommt und ich kann das Video sehr verlangsamt abspielen.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Hab mir das grad auch mal in Ruhe zu Gemüte geführt, Siggi, dat is 'ne Amsel. Grad bei Sek.8/9 sieht man sehr schön, wie das Tierchen in Amselmanier dort beiseite huscht. Wahlweise käme eine junger, nervöser Rabe in Frage, der gerne eine Amsel wäre...


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Mr Allrounder schrieb:


> Also ich meine, dass ich da ne Amsel oder sowas erkennen kann. Das die da so langhoppst...#c




Kommt ein Mann zur Polizeistation und sagt aus: Ich habe meine Frau geamselt, meint der Polizist, sie meinen wohl gevögelt, sagt der Mann: Ne Erdrosselt! Sorry, aber der musste jetzt sein. Ich bin überzeugt, dass dir ein Fuchs das Problem bereitet.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

die schwarze Schnappschildkröte hätte ich ganz gerne noch in der Sammlung.
Also ehrlich, wo seht ihr da was wegfliegen?
Ich sehe da bei Sek. 19 was schwarzes im Gras, was sich hin und her bewegt und das mehrere Sekunden lang, aber nichts fliegen.
Die Amseln dort wurden nämlich alle vom schwarzen Kater gefressen.

Siggi


----------



## Basti_83 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Im Video 3, sieht man bei Sek. 18-19 was wegfliegen... nach oben..
Also ich sehe das dort auf jeden Fall...
Und zwar wenn der Kopf oben verschwunden ist.... danach siehste wie sie nach oben wegfliegt!

Jungs... nun bildet Euch doch nicht immer ein, das es genau das Tier ist, was für die Forellen verantwortlich ist....
Man muss realistisch bleiben!


----------



## cl72 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Meiner Meinung nach hat die Kamera nur wegen der Lichtschwankung (bisschen Sonne dann wieder nicht) ausgelöst. Ist ein Problem bei den meisten Wildkameras, dass die dann auslösen weil die nur einen "dummen" Vergleich von Frame zu Frame machen.
Rein Zufällig ist dabei ein Vogel (tippe auch auf ne Amsel) mit drauf.

Na ja egal, trotzdem spannend  alleine wegen des verfressenden Katers :m


----------



## Jonny1985 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Geiler thread immernoch......

Der Kater sieht viel zu fett aus um Ne Amsel zu fangen )


----------



## thomas1602 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

für mich scheinen das aber auch 2 verschiedene Katzen zu sein, oder?
der eine komplett schwarz mit buschigem Schwanz, der andere mit weißen Pfoten und nicht so buschig?

achso, sensationeller Thread


----------



## derkleine (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich finde auf dem ersten Video, ist ein Hund zu sehen, der zunächst schnell läuft und dann nach dem Baum rechts aus dem Bild trabt. Vermutlich auf der Suche nach einem Ausweg aus dem eingezäunten Grundstück. 

Ich finde sogar, es hat was von einem Schäferhund.

Das spätere Video ist auch für mich ein Vogel/eine Amsel, der nach links weghüpft. 

Super spannender Thread! Danke fürs teilen mit uns!

Hoffentlich wird der Räuber noch entdeckt. Viel Erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nzvnfq0oj1trr5w/0SA7jvl1ZL#lh:null-2014-01-18%2023.03.42.avi
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nzvnfq0oj1trr5w/0SA7jvl1ZL#lh:null-2014-01-19%2006.10.48.avi
> 
> ...



Im ersten Video sch...ßt Dir dat Vieh direkt vor die Linse... :q Im zweiten strolcht er 7 Stunden später wieder genau auf dem gleichen Weg entlangt und umgeht nach eingehender Studie seine Tretmine... |bigeyes Unfassbare Viecher! :q
Im dritten Video sehe auch ich eine Amsel abhauen!


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Franky schrieb:


> Im ersten Video sch...ßt Dir dat Vieh direkt vor die Linse... :q Im zweiten strolcht er 7 Stunden später wieder genau auf dem gleichen Weg entlangt und umgeht nach eingehender Studie seine Tretmine... |bigeyes Unfassbare Viecher! :q
> Im dritten Video sehe auch ich eine Amsel abhauen!



|muahah:

Nach dem ich nun wieder etwas Luft bekommen, schließe ich mich diesen Ausführungen vorbehaltlos an!


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das sind definitiv zwei verschiedene Katzen,die aus dem ersten Video hat weiße Pfoten,die welche dem Haufen ausweicht nicht!

Jürgen


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Stimmt - das ist mir nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## sprogoe (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

habe ich zunächst auch nicht bemerkt, stimmt aber, 2 verschiedene Katzen.
Die mit den weißen Pfoten habe ich schon tagsüber auf der Wiese nebenan gesehen, die mit den schwarzen Pfoten ist der hier so genannte Garfield, der früher immer auf den Videos war (bei der Falle).

Frank,
aber die 1. sch..ßt nicht, die sitzt da und frißt die Forelle, dabei öffnet sich ein wenig das Überdruckventil; kein Wunder; der Fisch war da schon 2 Tage tot.
Einen Haufen dort hätte ich ja gesehen, es sei denn, die Amsel hat den gefressen und Katzen verscharren immer im weichen Boden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Franky (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> und Katzen verscharren immer im weichen Boden.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Zwar OT, aber leider habe ich die leidige Erfahrung zu Hause, dass sie direkt auf den Rasen bzw. ins Beet sch...n und sich danach verpissen. Die Haltung kenne ich leider zu gut.....


----------



## sprogoe (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich habe mir jetzt noch mal eure "Amsel" angeschaut.
Im 1. Moment, wenn das Tier hinter dem schrägen Pfosten hervor kommt, sieht es zunächst wirklich so aus, als wenn da der Kopf eines Vogels erscheint, aber dann wendet es sich nach oben und ich schaue von hinten auf den Körper und sehe einen Kopf, der hat meiner Meinung nach auch 2 Ohren und eine Dreiecksform.
Dabei sehe ich, daß der Kopf breiter als der Rumpf ist (das alles bei langsamster Abspielgeschwindigkeit und ständiges Stoppen des Videos).
Dann wendet es sich nach links und der linke schräge Pfosten verdeckt bereits den Kopf und ich sehe Vorder- und Hinterbeine und einen Schwanz, der zum größten Teil noch von dem rechten schrägen Pfosten verdeckt wird.
Während es sich weiter bewegt wird der Körper von den beiden linken Pfosten verdeckt und zwischen den Pfosten sehe ich ganz klar einen längeren Schwanz, der zudem noch ab der Mitte einen Knick nach links unten macht (eine Amsel kann ihren niemals mittig knicken).
Ein Wegfliegen bei Sek. 19 kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, stattdessen sehe ich, das sich das Tier ab Sek. 12 dort oben im etwas höheren Gras hin- und her bewegt und bei Sek. 19 endgültig nach schräg links oben verschwindet.
Ich lasse; wie gesagt; mein Video mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 0,12 x oder auch 0,6 x abspielen und stoppe es ständig, habe sogar eine Lupe vor den Bildschirm gehalten.
Die nächsten Tage bzw. der angekündigte Schnee werden dann hoffentlich mehr bringen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## lausi97 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich kann nich anders,aber du siehst zwischen den pfosten einen  schwanz#6|bl#6

Ich schmeiss mich gleich weg................:q


----------



## sprogoe (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

laßt uns lieber aufhören, hier um ungelegte Eier zu gackern.

Es geht ja wohl nicht in einige Köpfe hinein, daß ich hier auf meinem Original sehr langsam abspielen kann und durch stoppen die Bilder anders sehe, wie auf dem verlinkten Video, wo ich selber nicht weiß, ob man es langsamer abspielen kann oder nicht.
Bei normaler Abspielgeschwindigkeit nutzt euch auch das stoppen nichts, denn hierbei geht es wohl um zehntel Sekunden.
Jedenfalls sehe ich auf meinem Original wesentlich mehr, als auf dem verlinkten, obwohl das doch eigentlich auch das Original ist.

Ist nur Kacke wenn man dann irgendwann als Spinner dasteht, aber das, was ich hier sehe ist definitiv kein Vogel.

Dann gute nacht und immer schön amseln.

Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi hast du snipping tool auf deinem rechner?


----------



## mathei (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ist nur Kacke wenn man dann irgendwann als Spinner dasteht, aber das, was ich hier sehe ist definitiv kein Vogel.
> 
> Dann gute nacht und immer schön amseln.
> 
> Siggi


las dich nicht ärgern, nur weil du nen vogel hast.|supergri


----------



## sprogoe (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Siggi hast du snipping tool auf deinem rechner?




nö Axel,
bisher nicht, werde am WE mal meinen Stiefsohn zur Hilfe holen, mir ist das schon ein wenig zu kompliziert.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## bombe20 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> eine Amsel kann ihren (schwanz) niemals mittig knicken


ich bin zwar noch nicht lange hier an board, habe aber zum ersten mal, ob siggis post, herzhaft lachen müßen. spiegel bestseller: "der räuber am forellenteich" von siggi. (bitte nicht übel nehmen. )
nach mehrmaligen ansehen denke ich auch, dass das ne fette amsel ist. bei sec. 8 ist sie in gänze zu sehen. links* neben dem schrägen, dunklen pfosten am hang und verschwindet dann nach links. ab sec. 10? 11 taucht der kopf oben auf. ob das bei sec. 19 nun besagter vogel ist, ist schwer zu sagen. da bewegt sich/fliegt auf jeden fall auch was.

*rechts. scheiß rechts-links-schwäche


----------



## STORM_2012 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hole ihn mal und dann machst das mal mit ihm zusammen.  Damit kannst du dann genau die stelle aus dem bild ausschneiden die du möchtest, lass dir das mal in ruhe erklären das ist nicht kompliziert sondern mit 2 mausklicks und speichern drücken bist fertig.


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> dann wendet es sich nach oben und ich schaue von hinten auf den Körper und sehe einen Kopf, der hat meiner Meinung nach auch 2 Ohren und eine Dreiecksform.
> Dabei sehe ich, daß der Kopf breiter als der Rumpf ist...


 
Das selbe habe ich auch erkannt. Das soll jetz nicht bedeuten, dass dieses Tier der gesuchte Übeltäter ist aber für mich sieht diese Aufnahme nicht nach einem Vogel aus.


----------



## sprogoe (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Das selbe habe ich auch erkannt. Das soll jetz nicht bedeuten, dass dieses Tier der gesuchte Übeltäter ist aber für mich sieht diese Aufnahme nicht nach einem Vogel aus.


----------



## PhantomBiss (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Prost Siggi #g
Ich erkenne jedenfalls auch eine leicht dreieckige Form des Schädels wenn auch leicht abgerundet. Auch die Ohren sind mir eigentlich gleich aufgefallen.
Du bist also nicht ganz alleine mit deiner Vermutung #h.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hab mir das Video ja nur zwei, drei mal angesehen, aber meinem ersten Eindruck nach war´s klar ein Mink!

Und bei den paar tausend Stunden, die ich auf Hochsitzen verbracht habe, glaube ich schon, daß ich, bei einer flüchtigen Wahrnehmung, eine vernünftige Trefferquote hab.
Auf Amsel hätte ich jedenfalls nie getippt...


----------



## bombe20 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@nachtschwärmer
du meinst jetzt aber nicht dieses video, oder?


----------



## Pascal.spr (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also bei mir(Hamburg) ist über Nacht Schnee gefallen,wie sieht's bei dir aus siggi?
Echt superspannender thread


----------



## sprogoe (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Pascal,

hier sind wir noch schneefrei.
Heute habe ich noch eine Forelle entnommen und abgeschlagen, die eine alte Bißverletzung (da kann mir einer sagen, was er will, das hat nix mit einer Krankheit zu tun) an der Schwanzflosse hatte.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rekg7c8ga2la9va/2014-01-22%2012.55.15.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r55hzp6mgq844q1/2014-01-22 12.55.55.jpg

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Nachtschwärmer78,
willkommen in der Runde der "Gläubigen".

Ich will nur sagen, daß ich und auch der ortsansässige Jäger der Meinung waren, daß ein Mink den Forellen diese Wunden beigebracht hat.
Ich finde es nur bedenklich, daß dann Leute, die doch Ahnung von Fischzucht haben, das so runterspielen und diese Erscheinungen auf Fischkrankheiten schieben.
Selbst 2 hiesige Fischzüchter, die ich darauf ansprach, wußten nichts davon und haben angeblich bei ihren Fischen so etwas noch nie bemerkt.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß so mancher Fischzüchter überhaupt nicht bemerkt, was in seinen Teichen alles so passiert. Ein Grund dafür ist auch, daß meine Teiche; Uwe2855 kann das bestätigen; glasklar sind (man sieht jedes kleine abgesunkene Futterpartikel auf dem Grund) und mir deshalb solche Verletzungen sofort ins Auge fallen.
Die meisten Zuchtteiche sind doch etwas angetrübt und verletzte Fische fallen dem Besitzer nicht gleich auf, außerdem werden sie wahrscheinlich anschließend von anderen Räubern entsorgt und somit bekommt der Züchter überhaupt nicht mit, was los ist.

Man mag sich gar nicht vorstellen, welche Verluste dieses Tier einige Jahre weiter den Fischzüchtern zufügen kann, denn die vermehren sich wie die Ratten.
Ich glaube auch nicht, daß der Mink hier ein so großes Revier beansprucht, selbst einige Videos auf youtube zeigen oft genug, daß sich da mehrere auf dem gleichen Platz aufhalten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## uwe2855 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ja natürlich kann ich das bestätigen. Hatte ich damals schon geschrieben, das das Wasser glasklar ist. Und das sind genau die Bissverletzungen die ich damals an den lebenden Fischen ebenfalls gesehen und auch hier geschildert hatte. Davon waren ja mehrere in dem einen Teich, wo ja schon seit einiger Zeit der Elektrodraht gespannt ist. Ansonsten waren diese Fische ja kerngesund. Solch sauber abgefressene Schwanzflossen schafft auch kein Reiher. Schon gar nicht am unteren Teil der Flosse. Nee, Siggi spinnt nicht. Da war irgendein Tier was an den Forellen geknabbert hat. Nix mit Krankheit oder sonst sowas.
Die Frage ist nur ob wir dieses Tier jemals auf Video sehen. Denn wenn der Unbekannte ein paar mal an den Elektrodraht gekommen ist und ordentlich einen gepfeffert bekommen hat, wird er sich kaum noch blicken lassen.
Juut, wenn es ein Mink ist kommt vielleicht doch noch zum Gucken vorbei. Am Teich hatte ich damals keine Spuren gesehen. Absolut Nix. Kann ja auch sein, das er durch den daneben liegenden Bach läuft. Daher solltest du die Kamera einmal darauf richten.

Uwe


----------



## west1 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> du meinst jetzt aber nicht dieses video, oder?



Genau dieses Video hab ich mir jetzt auch schon öfters angesehen, außer einem Marderähnlichen Tier kann ich da nix sehen, nen Vogel schon gar nicht.


----------



## STORM_2012 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich hoffe es fällt bei dir bald schnee. ich konnte heute anhand der spuren im schnee auch den übeltäter ermitteln der mir gestern ins bootshaus geschissen hat:r olle Katze:r


----------



## sprogoe (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

an Axel und alle anderen,
ich habe nun mal verzweifelt versucht, Spinning Tool herunter zu laden, um euch mal ein Standbild von dem Tier in der Position, in der ich eben mehr als einen Vogel erkenne, einzustellen; sorry, ich glaube, ich bin zu doof dafür, hole mir aber mal Hilfe.

Heute habe ich mit einem Freund nochmals mein Originalvideo  bei langsamer Abspielung angesehen und wieder sind wir übereinstimmend der Meinung, das ist ein Tier mit Vorder- und Hinterbeinen und einem längeren Schwanz.
Bei meinem Video sieht man an bestimmter Stelle Hinterbeine, die vor dem Schwanzansatz angesetzt sind, bei einem Vogel befinden sich die Beine mehr zur Körpermitte hin.
Wie dem auch sei, Spekulationen bringen uns auch nicht weiter, hoffen kann man nur auf weitere, aussagekräftige Videos und Fußspuren in dem zu erwartenden Schnee, frostig ist es ja inzwischen geworden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Alex1860 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Franky schrieb:


> Im ersten Video sch...ßt Dir dat Vieh direkt vor die Linse... :q Im zweiten strolcht er 7 Stunden später wieder genau auf dem gleichen Weg entlangt und umgeht nach eingehender Studie seine Tretmine... |bigeyes Unfassbare Viecher! :q
> Im dritten Video sehe auch ich eine Amsel abhauen!



HAHAHA und wie frech er noch in die Kamera linst, so von wegen: |schild-g


----------



## STORM_2012 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Snipping tool siggi:q evtl heist das bei deinem Betriebssystem anders weiß ja nicht welches du hast.


----------



## atarifalcon (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

sniping tool ist bei WIN7 dabei. Vista weiß ich nicht hatte ich nie.
Davor gab es das noch nicht


----------



## cl72 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Alle Vidoes die auf dropbox hochgeladen wurden können runtergeladen werden und am besten mit VLC abgespielt werden. Mit VLC hat man alle Möglichkeiten der Welt (Abspielgeschwindigkeit verändern mit +/- je nach Einstellung, Kontrast, Helligkeit und was weiß ich noch alles) und man kann auch von dort aus natürlich Standbilder (also Frames) speichern. 
Screenshot-Werkzeuge (wie Spinning Tool, Gadwin etc.) fotografieren nur den Bildschirm- oder einen Auszug davon.
Also nervt den guten Siggi nicht weiter mit Technik, das könnt ihr alles selbst wenn ihr das Video einfach bei Euch abspeichert und z. B. mit VLC (Freeware) abspielt.

Grundlage ist eh die Videoqualität und die ist bei Wildcams bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen begrenzt.


----------



## STORM_2012 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



cl72 schrieb:


> Alle Vidoes die auf dropbox hochgeladen wurden können runtergeladen werden und am besten mit VLC abgespielt werden. Mit VLC hat man alle Möglichkeiten der Welt (Abspielgeschwindigkeit verändern mit +/- je nach Einstellung, Kontrast, Helligkeit und was weiß ich noch alles) und man kann auch von dort aus natürlich Standbilder (also Frames) speichern.
> Screenshot-Werkzeuge (wie Spinning Tool, Gadwin etc.) fotografieren nur den Bildschirm- oder einen Auszug davon.
> Also nervt den guten Siggi nicht weiter mit Technik, das könnt ihr alles selbst wenn ihr das Video einfach bei Euch abspeichert und z. B. mit VLC (Freeware) abspielt.
> 
> Grundlage ist eh die Videoqualität und die ist bei Wildcams bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen begrenzt.



Wir nerven siggi nicht! Siggi sieht auf seinem rechner Sachen die andere nicht sehen, deswegen sollte er davon mal ein paar screenshots machen. 

ich habe mich jetzt auch mal an die arbeit gemacht aber mehr konnte ich nicht rausholen.


----------



## bombe20 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

hi axel,
schöne bilder hast du da extrahiert. wegen bild drei und vier bin ich der meinung, das ich da eine amsel erkenne. die flitzen ja manchmal so geduckt.


----------



## STORM_2012 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ja ob das nun ne amsel ist weiss ich auch nicht so genau. Wenn das video in der zoom funktion ganz langsam läuft sieht es nicht nach einem vogel aus es sieht mehr wie ne kleine katze oder ahnlichem aus. Wo es dann aber los läuft sieht es etwas nach vogel aus. Ich lege mich da aber auch nicht fesst.

schön wäre zu wissen wie dick der pfahl ist hinter dem sich es versteckt und wie weit die kamera entfernt stand.


----------



## Gardenfly (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

wer eine Amsel sehen will -wird eine Amsel sehen.Das Menschliche Gehirn baut die Bilder so hin wie man sie erwartet-wie oft sehen Vereinsmitglieder Forellen springen in Gewässern ohne welche drin.Für die ist Springender Fisch=Forelle so eingeprägt das sie sich später sogar an Punkte auf den Körper erinnern-da ja so eine Forelle aussieht.


----------



## muddyliz (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich tippe mal auf Eichhörnchen bei den extrahierten Bildern.


----------



## GeorgeB (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Auf den bewegten Bildern konnte ich den Amselverdacht noch nachvollziehen. Nach Sicht der extrahierten Bilder schließe ich das eigentlich aus.


----------



## torsten72 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jetzt verstehe ich die ganze Diskussion erst. Ich bin mit dem iPad / tapatalk hier, und die Videos werden unscharf gezeigt. Ich habe wirklich gedacht, wo sehen die das !?


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> schön wäre zu wissen wie dick der pfahl ist hinter dem sich es versteckt und wie weit die kamera entfernt stand.





Axel,

der Pfahl links neben dem Tor ist ein abgestorbener Baumstamm mit etwa 15 cm Durchmesser, die links vom Tier stehenden etwa 8 cm und der schräg nach links oben ragende 8 -10 cm.
Bedenke, von dem schrägen Pfahl, der am Anfang das Tier verdeckt bis zu dem Tier liegen etwa 3 - 4 m Entfernung dazwischen, so daß der Pfahl augenscheinlich mehr verdeckt.
Die Kamera stand etwa 5 m vom Tor weg und bis zu dem links schrägen  Pfahl sind es 7 m, bis zu dem Tier also mindestens 10 m.
Laßt mal das 2. Katzenvideo abspielen und schaut mal, wie groß der Kater dagegen wirkt, als er die Treppe hochläuft und hinter diesem schrägen Pfahl verschwindet.

Die Kamera hat heute nichts aufgenommen, habe sie noch mal beim Schlupfloch positioniert. Wenn das alles nichts bringt, stelle ich sie auch mal an der Scheune auf, vielleicht sieht man dann, was da so ein und ausgeht.

Vielen Dank auch für Deine Arbeit mit den Fotos.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Pascal.spr (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Es bleibt spannend!!

(Spucke schon 3 stunden Blut weil der Zahnarzt zu dähmlich ist und bei mein kompletter Arm ist eingegipst wegen Ellenbogen gebrochen,also habe ich nichts zu tuen als den spannenden thread hier zu verfolgen)


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

kannst Du beim blutspucken die Tür auflassen? Vielleicht lockt das alle Räuber weg von meinen Fischen.:m

Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> kannst Du beim blutspucken die Tür auflassen? Vielleicht lockt das alle Räuber weg von meinen Fischen.:m
> 
> Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Pööööööse - aber unterhaltsam...
;-))

Auch von mit gute Besserung.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich schaue jeden Tag wieder gespannt rein um zu sehen/lesen was passiert ist.
Bisher habe ich keinen Tag bereut und freue mich jeden Tag aufs neue was von dir zu lesen Siggi 

P.S. so traurig es auch für die Allgemeinheit wäre, aber ich wünsche dir das der Räuber einfach nicht mehr wieder kommt und wir in Spekulationen verbleiben, wer dich da beraubt hat


----------



## STORM_2012 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Evtl. Legt dein Räuber auch bald ne Frühjahr/Sommer pause ein und kommt dann im Herbst wieder somit ist der nächste herbst/winter gerettet


----------



## Pascal.spr (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Danke!!,mache ich mal sehen was dann bei mir so reinspaziert


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

schon bemerkt, mit Ablauf des heutigen Tages ist dieser Thread 2 Monate on und hat bisher über 50000 Klicks, ist doch ganz respektabel.
Jetzt noch ´nen ordentlichen Endspurt hinlegen und echt mal richtig interessante Videos einstellen zu können, wäre doch das Größte.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wieso packst du nicht mal deine Falle in's Bachbett direkt am Durchfluss unterm Zaun bei dieser todschicken Brücke (Hatte ich dir schon mal vorgeschlagen, aber du glaubst einem ja nüscht)
Das ist quasi ein natürlicher Zwangspass und der Mink, an den hier so viele glauben, sollte da wechseln, wenn er denn von dort kommt. Ansonsten, liegt bei euch immer noch kein Schnee? Falls ihr noch keinen gefrorenen Boden habt, dann versuch doch mal mit glattgestrichenem Schlamm, wo vorhanden, paar Spuren zu bekommen.
Cheers Siggi!#h


----------



## muddyliz (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> und echt mal richtig interessante Videos einstellen zu können, wäre doch das Größte.


Dann befestige die Wildkamera mal am Schlafzimmerschrank, vielleicht bekommen wir ja dann ein wildes Video.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wieso packst du nicht mal deine Falle in's Bachbett direkt am Durchfluss unterm Zaun bei dieser todschicken Brücke (Hatte ich dir schon mal vorgeschlagen, aber du glaubst einem ja nüscht)
> Das ist quasi ein natürlicher Zwangspass und der Mink, an den hier so viele glauben, sollte da wechseln, wenn er denn von dort kommt. Ansonsten, liegt bei euch immer noch kein Schnee? Falls ihr noch keinen gefrorenen Boden habt, dann versuch doch mal mit glattgestrichenem Schlamm, wo vorhanden, paar Spuren zu bekommen.
> Cheers Siggi!#h



Hast Du vorgeschlagen, ich weiß, aber ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß da einer durch das Bachbett latscht, wenn es da nichts zu holen gibt. Der Bach führt ja um die Teiche herum und er dient auch nicht als Zulauf für die Teiche.
Ich baue gerade eine Holzverkleidung um die Drahtfalle.
Vielleicht sollte ich sie auch mal genau vor den Spalt der Eingangstür stellen?
Die Katze paßt da eh´ nicht hinein und kann ja dann auch immer noch drüberklettern.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Dann befestige die Wildkamera mal am Schlafzimmerschrank, vielleicht bekommen wir ja dann ein wildes Video.




Habe ich soeben gemacht, hier die 1. Aufnahme:










Siggi


----------



## Lurchi (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Unterhaltsamer Thread den ich schon länger mit einem Schmunzeln verfolge #6

betreffs des Videos:
Auf Grund des Bewegungsmusters de Kopfes (runter bei Sprint und hoch beim Stopp)kommt für mich nur ein marderähnliches Tier in Betracht, Marder/Baum-Steinmarder oder ähnlich. Für einen Marderhund oder Waschbär bewegt es sich zu schnell . Ein Fischotter wird sich nur in wasserreichen Gegenden wohlfühlen, ein Teichlein reicht da sicher nicht. In Anbetracht der Entfernung und Größe kann man einen Mink (Größe ähnlich einem Iltis) wie wir Sie auch schon in Norwegen beim Plündern der Fischkiste gesehen haben, fast als zu klein ausschließen. Ist aber auch möglich das sich mehrere Spießgesellen (Fuchs/Katze/Marder/Mink) die Arbeit und den Braten teilen  

*BILD DES VERDÄCHTIGEN
*https://naturfotografen-forum.de/data/media/8/1-42::Rainer%2C_Koch_tiere_saeugetiere_marder.jpg

*Und wie man Ihn fängt :q*
http://www.bz-berlin.de/sport/fussb...t-kicker-in-finger-article1651302-image3.html


----------



## PhantomBiss (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Habe ich soeben gemacht, hier die 1. Aufnahme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
|muahah:|muahah::m


----------



## STORM_2012 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Gibt was neues siggi ?


----------



## mathei (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Gibt was neues siggi ?



er steht noch hinter der kamera im schlafzimmer |supergri


----------



## Welpi (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Habe ich soeben gemacht, hier die 1. Aufnahme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach dem Bewegungsmuster der Dame zu urteilen eher gut drunter... |supergri|supergri


----------



## sprogoe (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Gibt was neues siggi ?




nix, neues an der Front, kein Video am Schlopfloch, Kamera also wieder am Eingang auf die Treppe gerichtet, aber außerhalb des Zaunes, damit sie die ganze Treppe im Visier hat.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Gibts bei euch Schnee?
Hier ist alles Weiss-da ist keine Spur ungesehen.


----------



## sprogoe (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Gibts bei euch Schnee?
> Hier ist alles Weiss-da ist keine Spur ungesehen.



nur in flüssiger Form, bei +5 Grad.

Siggi


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

oh, hier -10 und ca 5cm Schnee


----------



## phirania (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi, was gibts Neues.?


----------



## Mr Allrounder (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also jetzt ist bei uns auch der Schnee da. Zwar nicht sehr viel, aber zum Spurenerkennen reicht es. Wie siehts bei dir aus Siggi?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## uwe2855 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Moin Jungs
Nu haltet mal die Füße ruhig. Geht angeln. In der Nähe von Siggi gibt es noch keinen Schnee, also auch keine Spuren von dem Vieh. Wers nicht glaubt der kann ja hier mal gucken:
http://www.bergischgladbach.de/webcam.aspx 
Aber mit etwas Glück kommt der unbekannte Räuber ja auch an dieser Webcam vorbei.

Uwe


----------



## phirania (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Die webcam sollte Siggi mal auf seinen Teich stellen,dann klappt das auch mit der Tätersuche...:q:q:q


----------



## sprogoe (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Die webcam sollte Siggi mal auf seinen Teich stellen,dann klappt das auch mit der Tätersuche...:q:q:q




bringt doch nichts, da geht keiner mehr rein.

Wie Uwe2855 schon sagt, bei uns kein Schnee und etwa +4 Grad.
Die Kamera hat ja seit einigen Tagen nichts mehr aufgenommen. Ich bin dann selber daran vorbei gelatscht und sie hat auch dabei nicht reagiert, was sie sonst aber immer tat.
Da die Batterien noch halb voll waren, dachte ich schon, daß es an der feuchtkalten Witterung liegt.
Ich habe die Batterien dennoch gewechselt und die Sensorempfindlichkeit "hoch" eingestellt. Vielleicht hat sich in den vergangenen Tagen aber auch kein Tier dort herum getrieben.
Gestern habe ich noch mal die Falle mit lecker, blutiger Hähnchenleber am Eingangstor aufgestellt und sie mit einem selbstgebastelten Holztunnel abgedeckt.
Ich habe ja immer noch die Hoffnung, daß das Zielobjekt doch mal leichtsinnig wird und reintappst, zumal es ja nicht mehr an Fisch kommt.

Einige Fangerfolge hatte ich dennoch zu verzeichnen; in 2 Hütten in den letzten Tagen mehr als 1 Dutzend fette Mäuse erwischt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

katzenfutterdieb


----------



## yukonjack (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wie Uwe2855 schon sagt, bei uns kein Schnee und etwa +4 Grad.
BEI UNS AN DER ALLER -11 grad, gebe dir gerne 8 davon ab.


----------



## sprogoe (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

vor 2 Std. noch Regen und jetzt schneit es. Bei 0 Grad liegt schon eine dünne Schneedecke.
Spuren werde ich dennoch nur finden, wenn es aufhört zu schneien.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Basti_83 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Was denn aber nicht gleich heißen muss, das jede Spur die dann zu finden ist eventuell,  gleich wieder der Übeltäter sein muss!


----------



## sprogoe (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

*tHaT*.....

*t*ote *H*ose *a*m *T*eich, 
kein Schnee, keine Spuren, kein Video, kein Räuber, kein toter oder verletzter Fisch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> vor 2 Std. noch Regen und jetzt schneit es. Bei 0 Grad liegt schon eine dünne Schneedecke.
> Spuren werde ich dennoch nur finden, wenn es aufhört zu schneien.
> 
> Gruß Siggi


Hier eine weitere Lektion im jagdlichen Grundwissen:

:mNach dem allerersten Schneefall findet man meistens nur sehr wenige "Spuren", da sich das Wild erst mal daran gewöhnen muss und derswegen lieber in der Deckung bleibt.


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi wenn es doch noch richtig schneit besorg dir einen weißen Tarnanzug und leg dich auf die Laue,Evtl erwischt du dann den Täter...


----------



## Franky (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mit sowas
http://www.asmc.de/de/Ausruestung/M...dung/Tarnanzug-Ghillie-Suit-schneetarn-p.html
wird der Sigi dann fix zum Yeti - und das nächste Geheimnis im Bergischen muss gelüftet werden... :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich find den Thread nach wie vor absolut geil und klasse!!

Irgendwie hoffe ich fast, dass das Vieh nicht erwischt  wird, um weiter so gut unterhalten zu werden!


----------



## skally (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> *tHaT*.....
> 
> *t*ote *H*ose *a*m *T*eich,
> kein Schnee, keine Spuren, kein Video, kein Räuber, kein toter oder verletzter Fisch.
> ...



Seit paar Wochen hat uns ein wenig Winter im Griff. Kalter Ostwind, nächtliche Minustemperaturen. 

Eventuell hält sich der Räuber zu solchen Jahreszeiten dann in seinen Bau auf und hält Winterruhe? 

Reiher und Kormaran sollen laut Wikipedia auch teilweise Zugvögel sein. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reiher
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kormoran_(Art)

Vermute stark das sich das moment in eine ,,Winterpause" verläuft. Und im Restjahr vielleicht mit Glück, sich sogar das Problem behoben hat.
Was durchaus sehr schaden wäre, bezüglich dieses Threads. Aber bisher keine toten mehr.#6

Viele Grüße


----------



## sprogoe (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find den Thread nach wie vor absolut geil und klasse!!
> 
> Irgendwie hoffe ich fast, dass das Vieh nicht erwischt  wird, um weiter so gut unterhalten zu werden!




Danke Thomas,
aber womit soll ich euch unterhalten, wenn sich momentan nichts neues tut?
Ich hätte noch ein wenig entspannende Unterhaltung, ist nur etwas OT:
Vorgestern bin ich bei Sonnenschein zum Teich gefahren und habe ein paar Landschaftsaufnahmen gemacht.
Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich aus dem Ort herausfahre und die schöne Bergische Landschaft schauen kann, von dem Standpunkt aus sind es noch etwa 500 m bis zum Teich.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nzvnfq0oj1trr5w/0SA7jvl1ZL#lh:null-2004-01-01%2000.00.00-1.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nzvnfq0oj1trr5w/0SA7jvl1ZL#lh:null-2004-01-01%2000.00.00-9.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q6ewj9775xi0bj5/2004-01-01%2000.00.00-10.jpg


Ich habe dann noch für mich etwas ungewöhnliches entdeckt, an einem Baum wuchsen eine schöne Portion frische Austernseitlinge und am Bach entdeckte ich den ersten Bärlauch dieses Jahres, bereits schon in brauchbarer Größe:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/syzld7q1llsjz14/2004-01-01%2000.00.00-12.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/13hmd54vjgxsjm1/2004-01-01%2000.00.00-11.jpg

Diese schönen Erlebnisse bauen auch auf.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Achtung !!! Das ist kein Bärlauch, sondern gefleckter Aronstab
Giftig !!!


----------



## Franky (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Was auch immer - nach Bärlauch sieht das für mich auch nicht aus...


----------



## uwe2855 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Oh Mann. Nicht das Siggi das Giftkraut schon in den Topf gehauen hat. Ich ruf ihn mal:

Siggi!!  Siggi!?  Siggi??


----------



## sprogoe (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

nee,
ich lebe noch. Ich war auch nicht dicht genug an dem Kraut, sondern habe es mit der Kamera rangezoomt.
Nachher fahre ich ja noch mal hin und schaue auch genauer, ein Stück Blatt zerreiben und ich riche dann schon, was es ist; Bärlauch hat ja einen starken Knofigeruch.
Ich melde mich noch dazu. Wenigstens lag ich bei den Austernsaitlingen richtig, die habe ich schon verputzt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## uwe2855 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Puhh, da sind war aber alle erleichtert. Wäre auch wirklich schade gewesen. Nicht nur um dich, sondern natürlich auch um den Trööt.

Na ja, mit den Austernpilzen kannst du ja zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht viel verkehrt machen. Sei aber mit dem Gemüse uns zuliebe bitte vorsichtig.
Guten Appetit

Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

da war ich wohl ein wenig zu voreilig und unvorsichtig, ist tatsächlich kein Bärlauch sondern der Ahronstab.
Habe mich schon gewundert, daß an der Hütte und bei mir zu Hause der Bärlauch noch nicht da war.

Heute hatte ich einen Moment den Glauben, meinen Unbekannten erwischt zu haben.
Schon bevor ich die Treppe hinunter ging, sah ich, daß die Falltüren der Falle geschlossen waren. Die Ernüchterung kam jedoch, als ich den überbauten Holztunnel abnahm; Köder weggefressen, kein Tier in der Falle, dafür aber zwei Rattenköttel.
Nun frage ich mich, wenn doch die Ratte durch das Trittbrett den Fallmechanismus ausgelöst hat, wo ist sie dann geblieben?
Ich denke nicht daß irgendein Spalt an der Falle größer als 8 mm ist, da kommt doch keine Ratte durch.
Oder sie hat den Köder gefressen, die noch immer offene Falle wieder verlassen und anschließend hat der Kater durch den 3 cm breiten Spalt im Holztunnel (für den Auslösestab) gefummelt und den Mechanis ausgelöst.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

falls das eine Ratte ist . Einfach ne Ratenfalle aufstellen mit Ernussbutter. Sicher diese aber mit Draht und einem kleinen Fahl in der Erde. und falls es ein Fuchs oder was anders groesseres ist, dann bekommen diese eine Blutige Nasse und dann hast erstmal Ruhe fuer paar Wochen.

Hier in England wuerde ich einfach meine Weihrauch rausholen und wuerde in der Naehe im Ansitz warten. Die Vieher laufen nicht weit mit Bleivergiftung.


----------



## Basti_83 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Klasse Beitrag, rum zu prollen was man zu Hause zu liegen hat und gleich irgendwelche Tiere umzulegen grenzt für mich an Hirnlosigkeit!
 Stell Dir mal vor, jeder würde so Denken.... man man man


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

@Basti
Tiere wie Ratten oder Bisamratten sind vom Grundstückseigner oder Pächter laut Gesetz zu bekämpfen. Also erkundige dich erst mal bevor du was von Hirnlosigkeit schreibst.


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Puuuh!

schön, dass Du es ernst genommen hast


----------



## Basti_83 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> @Basti
> Tiere wie Ratten oder Bisamratten sind vom Grundstückseigner oder Pächter laut Gesetz zu bekämpfen. Also erkundige dich erst mal bevor du was von Hirnlosigkeit schreibst.



Wenn es um die Ratten ging, Ok!
Aber wenn es um den Fuchs oder anderen größeren Tieren geht, denn ist es nun mal nicht Ok! Lesen........
 Aber ist jetzt auch egal, kein Grund für weitere Diskussionen!
 Alles ok !!!!


----------



## sprogoe (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

habe wieder mal ein eigenartiges Video auf der Kamera gehabt.
Bei Sek. 21 - 23 links unten neben dem schrägen Baumstamm eine komische Lichterscheinung.
Sehen; wenn überhaupt; kann man nur was, wenn das Video mit dem VLC-Player langsam abgespielt wird.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/nzvnfq0oj1trr5w/0SA7jvl1ZL#lh:null-2014-01-28%2018.45.00.avi

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich träum ja immer irgendwie noch von Yeti, Saskwatch, Bigfoot, Nessi oder ähnlichem, was wir am Ende rauskriegen könnten..

oder fischmordende Aliens, das wär auch cool..

Das wär echt was ;-))


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

das sieht aus als wenn da was zweibeiniges vorbeigelaufen ist.

antonio


----------



## Franky (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich träum ja immer irgendwie noch von Yeti, Saskwatch, Bigfoot, Nessi oder ähnlichem, was wir am Ende rauskriegen könnten..
> 
> oder fischmordende Aliens, das wär auch cool..
> 
> Das wär echt was ;-))



Tom - der ist tot!!!
http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/i...oetete-angeblich-fabelwesen-1_id_3522788.html

:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

oooooch - schaaaaade................


----------



## Franky (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Sieht aus wie ein Gassigänger mit Kopflampe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Bleiben ja aber noch Aliens, Nessi, Saskwatch, Yeti etc. - oder wurden die auch schon alle erlegt?


----------



## Basti_83 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ist Saskwatch nicht Bigfoot???|kopfkrat


----------



## skally (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> habe wieder mal ein eigenartiges Video auf der Kamera gehabt.
> Bei Sek. 21 - 23 links unten neben dem schrägen Baumstamm eine komische Lichterscheinung.
> Sehen; wenn überhaupt; kann man nur was, wenn das Video mit dem VLC-Player langsam abgespielt wird.
> 
> ...




Der ,,Lichtschein" sieht stark von wirklich einer Lampe aus. Spaziergänger, Straße in der Richtung etc.?

Was mir noch aufgefallen wäre. Bei 0:14 oben links in de Geäst des Baumes, wo auch so heller punkt ist, erscheinen so für 2-3 sekunden ein aus meiner Sicht paar ,,augen".

Vllt. gescheuchtes Getier durch den Spaziergänger!?

Beste Grüße


----------



## uwe2855 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mmh, ist wohl Scheinwerferlicht von einem Auto. Dahinten verläuft ja die Straße. Tierische Räuber haben in der Regel keine Beleuchtung. Menschliche schon... böse Pilzräuber vielleicht?? Das es bei dir leckere Austernpilze gibt wissen ja mittlerweile schon Tausende deiner Fans. Stelle sichern! Mit Elektrodraht!
Die Lichtpunkte am Himmel bei Sekunde 14 wird ein Flieger sein. Der Flughafen Köln / Bonn ist nicht weit weg.
Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt. Ostern ist ja bald. Dann sind besonders viele Tiere unterwegs. Mit Kiepen auf dem Rücken und Eiern drin. 

Uwe


----------



## mathei (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was als nächstes kommt. Ostern ist ja bald. Dann sind besonders viele Tiere unterwegs. Mit Kiepen auf dem Rücken und *Eiern drin.
> *
> Uwe



bzw forellen :q


----------



## AAlfänger (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Ist Saskwatch nicht Bigfoot???|kopfkrat


Son Quatsch, das war doch Mc Doof

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## AAlfänger (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo Siggi,
ich denke mal, das Thomas mit seinen Aliens recht hat! Nachdem du mehrere Tage nichts beobachten konntest (Kein Wunder, die waren ja in Bremen und konnten außer Stinten und dem Elend das dort herscht nichts entdecken):q:q solltest du dich nicht in Sicherheit wiegen! Bei dir gibt es leckere Forellen#6#6#6 und die mögen sie wohl lieber!!!!!!!#6

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## sprogoe (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Autoscheinwerfer glaube ich nicht, in den anderen Videos sieht man ein vorbeifahrendes Auto deutlicher und viel heller, außerdem befindet sich dieses helle etwas nur ca. 50 cm über dem Boden und sieht fast so aus, als wenn es von sich aus leuchtet.
Bei Sek. 22 gestoppt, sieht es fast so aus, wie ein menschliches Gesicht von der rechten Seite gesehen mit einem weißen Kunststoffhelm auf dem Kopf und über Kreuz schwarze Haltebänder einer brennenden Kopflampe.
Aber, wer sollte da rumkriechen?
Habe das Video halt nur mal verlinkt, weil es schon seltsam aussieht und weil die Kamera schon lange nichts mehr hergab.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Deep Down (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich will gar nicht wissen, welches Ding aus einer anderen Welt da rumläuft! *grusel*


----------



## Vanner (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Sieht für mich auch so aus als ob dort jemand mit einer Taschenlampe rum rennt.


----------



## Gardenfly (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

die Nachtsichtkameras verstärken Licht um ein vielfaches,vielleicht ist es nur ein Jogger/Gassigeher mit Lichtreflektierender Kleidung.
Selbst eine einfache Kunstfaserjacke leuchtet im Nachtsichtgerät .


----------



## phirania (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Eindeutig jemand der da längsläuft sieht man an den Armbewegung und den Reflecktoren am Arm.


----------



## Norgeguide (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hey Du, hab das eben erst gelesen,
hast du mal auf Spuren am Teichrand geachtet??
Otter gehen immer an der selben Stelle ins Wasser und auch wieder raus. Selber schon beobachtet.
Und vergiß alles mit 100%ig.
Wir dachten auch lange das es sie hier nicht gibt und wurden eines besseren belehrt.
Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## STORM_2012 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wenn siggi es wünscht schneide ich morgen paar bilder aus dem alien video#6


----------



## mathei (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Eindeutig jemand der da längsläuft sieht man an den Armbewegung und den Reflecktoren am Arm.



ein fischdieb.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Habe paar Huehner im Garten und went Du da eine Humber die hast der wuerde immer wieder Kimmeridge bis all Huehner we sind.
In England duerfen wir noch unser kleinviehbestand beschuetzen. 
Baller nicht wild rum sondern schalten die nur surcharge gazielte kopfschuesse aus.
Nur 100% wenn sicker Danny word get chosen.  Es is legal in England.  Give noch soviet greene mmittleren leaderschuhen die die welt verbessern wollen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Habe paar Huehner im Garten und went Du da eine Humber die hast der wuerde immer wieder Kimmeridge bis all Huehner we sind.
> In England duerfen wir noch unser kleinviehbestand beschuetzen.
> Baller nicht wild rum sondern schalten die nur surcharge gazielte kopfschuesse aus.
> Nur 100% wenn sicker Danny word get chosen.  Es is legal in England.  Give noch soviet greene mmittleren leaderschuhen die die welt verbessern wollen.



Sag mal, sitzt du grad im Pub?|bigeyes


----------



## sprogoe (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



STORM_2012 schrieb:


> Wenn siggi es wünscht schneide ich morgen paar bilder aus dem alien video#6




Schneide ruhig mal, Axel, hast Du beim letzten Video ja auch gut gemacht.
Obwohl ich mir nicht allzuviel verspreche davon, ich wollte das Video eigentlich gar nicht verlinken, um mich nicht noch lächerlich zu machen, da aber die letzte Zeit eh´ nicht viel los war und um wieder ein bischen Leben hier reinzubringen, tat ich es doch.
Ein Jogger kann es doch nicht sein so knapp hinter dem Zaun und so dicht am Erdboden, außerdem kann da keiner langlaufen, ist ziemlich unwegsam und verwachsen dort.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Vanner (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Na dann guck dir das morgen mal an. Wenn das so verwachsen ist dann solltest du Spuren finden können falls da doch jemand lang gegangen ist.


----------



## Basti_83 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sag mal, sitzt du grad im Pub?|bigeyes



 Herrlich... |muahah:


----------



## Trollwut (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> .
> Aber, wer sollte da rumkriechen?




Jemand, der gemerkt hat, dass er köstliche fische gratis inklusive wunderbarer unterhaltung bekommt, wenn er nachts ein bischen an deinem Teich angelt :vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Zitat von *Sten Hagelvoll* 

 
_Sag mal, sitzt du grad im Pub?|bigeyes

vieleicht auch "Bristol-Pub-Dialekt"
_


----------



## cl72 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Eindeutig das Team von RTL Explosiv oder so'n Bildreporter. Bald wird man Dich und den ausgestopften Alien in allen Talkshows sehen .

Gesendet von meinem LT26w mit Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeB (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Franky schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Gassigänger mit Kopflampe...



Genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Fischjaga (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch.



Ich werf mal Geocacher in den Raum, ist schon erstaunlich wo die teilweise so rumkrauchen.

Btw. ich liebe diesen Tröt :k:l:m


----------



## uwe2855 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ist zwar OT aber ich bin schon was älter und möchte nicht blöd sterben. Was bitte ist ein „Geocacher“ ? Und was geistern die Nachts mit Lampen rum?

Uwe


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ein Geocacher ist ein neuzeitlicher "Schnitzeljäger", der mit seinem GPS bewaffnet bestimmte "Schätze" (Caches) aufsucht. Mitunter sind Rätsel zu lösen, versteckte Hinweise zu finden (mit UV-aktiver Tinte irgendwo hingeschribbselt und nur mit UV-Lampe zu finden) oder andere "Schweinereien" zu lösen. 
Entweder man trägt sich in einen beiliegenden Zettel ein, tauscht diesen Cache gegen was anderes oder oder oder...
Näheres:
http://www.opencaching.com/de/
www.cachewiki.de/wiki/Nightcaching


----------



## Mr Allrounder (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich bin selbst sogar Geocacher))

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mir wären Aliens, Nessi oder der Yeti immer noch lieber, wenn ich Wünsche äußern dürfte....

;-))))


----------



## STORM_2012 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

vllt kannst damit ja mehr anfangen Siggi


----------



## GeorgeB (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir wären Aliens, Nessi oder der Yeti immer noch lieber, wenn ich Wünsche äußern dürfte....
> ;-))))



Das bezweifle ich. Du bist zu alt und zu schwer, um vor denen davon zu laufen. Stand doch hier irgendwo.  :q


----------



## STORM_2012 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich. Du bist zu alt und zu schwer, um vor denen davon zu laufen. Stand doch hier irgendwo.  :q



und beim Beamen bleibt Thomas auch einfach stehen wie ein Baum


----------



## sprogoe (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Axel,
danke für Deine Mühe.
Also, das dritte Standbild; mit der roten Markierung; sieht ja eher so aus, wie ein auf dem Ast sitzender Uhu, der gerade einen floureszieren Schiß abläßt.|supergri
Aber ansonsten kann man ja echt nichts Genaues erkennen.
Irgendwelche menschlichen Spuren waren dort auch nicht zu entdecken.

Nee, da hat Uwe2855 wohl schon recht, daß die 2 Lichtpunkte ein Flugzeug sind, der größere Lichtfleck scheint ein erleuchtetes Fenster in der 2. Etage eines gegenüberliegenden Hauses zu sein.

Heute waren die Falltüren der Falle wieder geschlossen; Köder weg und ein 3. Rattenköttel in der Falle, wie kommen die Viecher da bloß wieder raus?
Also werden doch mal Rattenfallen aufgestellt.

Heute mit dem Bauern gesprochen, der hat ebenfalls eine Marderfalle in seiner Remiese aufgestellt, weil sich dort einer rumtreibt, auch in der Scheune und auf dem Dachboden des alten Hauses.
Der Bursche hat ihm sogar alle Kabel seiner in der Remiese aufgehängten Lampen durchgebissen.
Nun möchte er gerne meine Kamera dort aufstellen, vielleicht kommen wir so noch an interessante Videos ran. 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Sag mal, sitzt du grad im Pub?|bigeyes


danke, so brauch ich nicht mehr antworten. upps eingepischt


----------



## torsten72 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mit viel Phantasie könnte man aus dem 2. Bild auch einen Alien mit einem Halloween Kürbis auf dem Kopf erkennen ;-)
Gruss
Torsten


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

hey Siggi, lass uns nicht so lange zappeln


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Er kämpft bestimmt gerade mit dem unbekannten Fischräuber.


----------



## sprogoe (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Es passiert ja momentan (leider oder Gott sei Dank) nichts.
Habe heute mal die Kamera beim Bauern in der Remiese aufgestellt, hat zwar nicht unbedingt was mit dem Teichräuber zu tun, aber es liegen ja nur 20 - 30 m Entfernung dazwischen.
Der Bauer hat aber mit seiner Marderfalle bisher auch noch keinen Erfolg gehabt.
Habe ich was interessantes drauf, laß ich es euch wissen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## phirania (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Dann  zeig mal ....Bilder von der Bäuerin Siggi.|rolleyes|rolleyes
Oder wer weiß was der bauer in seiner Scheune so treibt....


----------



## sprogoe (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

genau die hatte ich heute drauf, rücklings von den Schultern abwärts, ziemlich breit und unatraktiev.
Aus dem Grund (und um nicht gegen datenrechtliche Bestimmungen zu verstoßen) wurden die Videos sofort gelöscht.
Ansonsten hatten 2 in den Käfigen sitzende überaus fettgemästete Karnickel mehrmals ausgelöst.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mathei (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

vielleicht hält der räuber winterschlaf


----------



## torsten72 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Also Winterschlaf glaube ich nicht, eher, dass sich unser "geliebter" Räuber einen richtigen Stromschlag geholt hat und über alle Berge geflüchtet ist. 
Gut für Siggi, aber ich glaube, wir alle hätten gerne gewusst um was für ein Tier es sich hier gehandelt hat. 
Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## phirania (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Kann ja alles noch kommen,wer einmal blut geleckt hat kommt wieder.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich wundere mich sowieso schon, daß der Räuber noch nicht versucht hat, in den 2. Teich einzudringen, da der doch noch nicht abgesichert ist.
Entweder ist er es satt, ständig den 2 fetten Katzen über den Weg zu rennen, oder der neuerliche Einzug eines Marders beim Bauern stört ihn.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## phirania (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Da hat er aber ordendlich Konkurrenz....:q:q


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Es tut sich nichts, gut oder schlecht? 
Gut für Siggis Geldbörse, schlecht für unsere Sensationslust 
Siggi auch wenn es hier jetzt vorbei sein sollte, beglückwünsche ich dich, das du den Räuber in die Fluche geschlagen hast.


----------



## Jonny1985 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Das war auf jeden Fall der thread des Jahres!!! 

Ich glaube nicht das wir erfahren werden was es nun war....danke an siggi für die Spannung in der Schonzeit


----------



## Wollebre (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

_Das war auf jeden Fall der thread des Jahres!!!_ 


Dem möchte ich mich anschließen.
War seit Wochen der erste Thread den ich geöffnet habe.

Na Siggi, wenn jetzt Ruhe eingekehrt ist, war der Elektrozaun wohl die beste Abschreckwaffe.


----------



## sprogoe (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

freut mich ja, daß der trööt Spaß gemacht hat. 
Sicher hätte ich auch zu gern mehr erfahren und gewußt, was da wirklich los war, aber im Moment herrscht Ruhe.
Die Falle war in den letzten Tagen 7 x zugeschlagen; Köder an- oder weggefressen; aber außer ein paar Rattenköttel nichts drin.
Habe dann festgestellt, daß zwischen Falltür und Drahtgitter teilweise ein ca. 1,5 cm breiter Spalt war, wo ev. eine Ratte durchschlüpfen kann. Habe gestern dann das Drahtgitter etwas zusammengebogen, wodurch der Spalt nur 0,5 cm hatte, heute wieder die Falle geschlossen und wieder nichts drin, auch die aufgestellte Kamera hatte außer einer Krähe und den schwarzen Kater außerhalb nichts aufgenommen.
Werde jetzt mal eine richtige Rattenfalle aufstellen und auch die Kamera weiterhin an verschiedenen Plätzen, vielleicht zeigt sich ja doch mal was, zumal es langsam auf´s Frühjahr angeht und die Tiere hoffentlich aktiver werden.

Schönes Wochenende allen wünscht Siggi


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Paar tage sind ja nun wieder um, gibt es irgendwas neues vom Teich Siggi?


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggis Schwanzbeißer kommt bestimmt wieder....
Ich hoffe nicht zu Siggis Schaden, sondern das hier der Trööt weiter geht...#h#h#h


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

diesbezüglich hat sich nichts neues mehr getan.
Gestern habe ich den betroffenen Teich abgefischt und alle Forellen heute einer Wärmebehandlung in meinem Räucherofen unterzogen.
Nachdem ich die Teiche auch von oben her "dicht" gemacht habe, tauchen sogar die Reiher seit etwa 2 Wochen nicht mehr auf, selbst an ihrem Stammplatz, eine Tannengruppe etwa 2 km entfernt, sehe ich sie nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich haben auch sie ihr Bündel gepackt und sind ausgewandert.
Die Wildkamera nimmt auch nur immer den dicken Kater auf, wenn er die von mir vor das Schlupfloch im Zaun geschobenen Tannennadeln beiseite schiebt und durchkriecht. 

Wer schauen möchte, bitteschön:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qbzp6huvk4bck8u/2014-02-10%2018.28.06.avi

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2bttn4f5biy4zkb/2014-02-10 18.37.14.avi


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Deep Down (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Herrlich, ich könnt mich über das Biest schlapp lachen!

@sprogoe
Lass Dir ein paar Forellen schmecken!


----------



## Laserbeak (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Da bin ich als alter Katzenliebhaber gleich hin und wech.
Ein schlaues Tier. Dick, aber schlau.
Wie meine alte Dame. 13 Jahre alt. Schwarz, dick.....
hmmmm wo ist sie denn gerade? Ah ja, neben mir auf dem Sofa.

Schnarcht etwas.... hmmmm.

|rolleyes


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Herrlich, ich könnt mich über das Biest schlapp lachen!
> 
> @sprogoe
> Lass Dir ein paar Forellen schmecken!




natürlich,
die dickste ist für mich, hatte 1025 g Lebendgewicht.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

hier ist der Schleicher nochmal:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gi4yus3e8mkvnoj/2014-02-07 05.13.48.avi


----------



## phirania (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich find den Kater echt Knuffig,genau wie Meiner der hat die Ruhe weg und findet immer einen Weg.


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

So einen haben wir auch! Einfach Klasse, wie der sein Revier beherrscht. Ok hat einen 42 Kilo Australienshepardrüden als Freund.


----------



## schuessel (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Klasse, die Berichterstattung geht weiter. Ich bin sicher, wenn du genug Katzenvideos einstellst findet auch jemand, nach hunderten Studen Videoanalyse, im Bildhintergrund den Beweis, dafür, daß der Fischräuber nun, da Deine Fische unerreichbar sind, Amseln frißt.
Auf jedenfal haßt Du bewiesen, daß ein Angler, durch Einfaltsreichtum und Geduld, jeden Gegner zu Wasser, zu Lande und in der Luft bezwingen kann, selbst wenn er ihn noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen hat.
:m#r


----------



## phirania (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Der Kater ist doch eine guter Aufpasser an deinen Teichen.


----------



## Franky (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Tüte den doch mal bitte ein und schick ihn hier zu mir ins Büro... Ich habe die leise Hoffnung, dass er der Mäuseplage eher Herr wird, als Rentokil.
Dummerweise haben die sich unter unserem "doppelten Boden" versteckt und eine vergammelt leise vor sich hin.......................


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Durch den Wolf gedreht ergibt so ein Kater mehrere vollwertige Forellenmahlzeiten...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich find das so geil mit der Berichterstattung, als Katzenfreund gefällt mir das auch.
Aber ich warte immer noch auf Yetis, Bigfoots, Aliens oder Nessis..

RAN!!!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Auch wenn es nur im moment nur "Katzengejammer" ist, finde ich den thread immer noch total spannend. Der muss unbedingt am Leben gehalten werden.

Irgendwann kommt der Räuber bestimmt zurück und die Jagd geht von vorne los.


----------



## Franky (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn "es" in den nächsten 4 - 6 Wochen wieder losgeht.
Liebe Jäger (und andere Wissende ) - dann sollte die Trag- und Säugezeit der amerikanischen Nerze zu ende gehen und die Erkundungsphase beginnen, oder?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Vor Ende April/Mai kommt da nix zur Welt und dann ist die Säugezeit relativ lang, allerdings ist der Rüde dann auf Achse.

Aber ich bleibe dabei, dort gab es nie einen Mink, aber was nicht is(s)t, kann ja noch werden, gelle Siggi.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jetzt wo die Forellen wech sind, nimmt der Kater sicher ab!:q


----------



## sprogoe (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

wer sagt daß die Forellen weg sind?
Im anderen Teich schwimmen noch ein paar hundert rum und wollen einer Rauchvergiftung zugeführt werden.
Diese setze ich demnächst in den 1. Teich um und lasse dann mal den Strom weg, mal sehen was passiert.
Heute habe ich die Kastenfalle nochmal beködert (die bisher 8x zugeschnappt war, aber keinen Gefangenen enthielt, nur Rattenköttel), zusätzlich eine Rattenfalle aufgestellt und die Kamera dicht über dem Erdboden so plaziert, daß sie genau in die Falle hinein Aufnahmen macht. Mal sehen, ob ich morgen neue Erkenntnisse habe.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ein Yeti oder Bigfoot steigt doch aber da locker drüber...

;-))))))))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wenn ich bei dir umme Ecke wohnen würde, was hätte ich dir nächtens schon für Videos auf deine Cam gezaubert.

Oder Spuren gelegt...:q


http://www.bigfootencounters.com/images/yeti1.jpg


----------



## Rauhbautz (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Durch den Wolf gedreht ergibt so ein Kater mehrere vollwertige Forellenmahlzeiten...:q



Ich habe wirklich nichts gegen Katzen - aber der Kommentar triffts: ich stelle mir einen Wolf in den Garten, gesteuert von einer WildCam. Diese löst den Wolf aus, wenn die Lärmtüte des Nachbarn in meinem Garten mal wieder Randale macht. Das Produkt landet dann - PROBLEM !!! Ich habe gar keine Teiche ...


----------



## GeorgeB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



> Mal sehen, ob ich morgen neue Erkenntnisse habe.



Hömma, Kollege Siggi!

Aktuell ist bereits "morgen", 10.15 Uhr. Du hast hier eine Pflicht zu erfüllen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Genau -))))


----------



## sprogoe (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Hömma, Kollege Siggi!
> 
> Aktuell ist bereits "morgen", 10.15 Uhr. Du hast hier eine Pflicht zu erfüllen!




Vielleicht habe ich in anderen threats schon einige Berichte abgeliefert und bin noch gar nicht in die Puschen gekommen?
Außerdem, Rentner haben keine Eile.#d

Gruß Siggi


----------



## GeorgeB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Dann nix wie ab inne Puschen. Seitdem ich morgens die Blöd nicht mehr lese, ist dieser Fred hier meine Ersatzbefriedigung. Und da bin ich nicht der einzige. So iss dat nun mal, wenn man ne Lawine losgetreten hat. Die rollt und rollt. Da bleibt keine Zeit mehr für nen gemütlichen Morgenkaffee im Lehnstuhl. 

Ich lach mich immer wieder scheckig, was dieser Fred hier für ein Selbstläufer geworden ist. Der macht dich irgendwann zur Board-Legende. Zusammen mit dem Monster von Loch Nuffi. :q


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Außerdem, Rentner haben keine Eile.#d
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Ich denke, die haben nie Zeit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich lach mich immer wieder scheckig, was dieser Fred hier für ein Selbstläufer geworden ist. Der macht dich irgendwann zur Board-Legende.. :q



Schon passiert - Er ist LEGENDE!!


----------



## sprogoe (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Lagebericht des heutigen Tages:

Die Kamera war leider auf Fotomodus eingestellt und hat 3 Bilder gemacht, 1x hat der Kater ausgelöst, ist aber so dicht an der Kamera vorbei geschlichen, daß das Bild ganz unscharf war, 1x hat eine Meise ausgelöst und das 3. wahrscheinlich durch Pflanzenbewegung.
Jetzt weiß ich aber, wer die Köder in der Falle frißt, sie auch auslöst und trotzdem raus kommt; Spitzmäuse; nix Ratte.
Eine ist sogar in die viel zu große Rattenfalle getappt und hat sich erschlagen lassen.
Aus lauter Frust und weil so schönes Wetter war, habe ich den Teich abgelassen und gesäubert, kamen schon wieder ein paar Schubkarren Dreck zusammen, hauptsächlich Fadenalgen, die schon wieder herrlich wuchern.
In den nächsten Tagen setze ich die Forellen aus dem 2. Teich um und dann geht es daran, diesen herzurichten.
Jetzt erst mal ein Bierchen und dann ab auf die Couch, bin echt groggi.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## lausi97 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Lagebericht des heutigen Tages:
> 
> Die Kamera war leider auf Fotomodus eingestellt und hat 3 Bilder gemacht, 1x hat der Kater ausgelöst, ist aber so dicht an der Kamera vorbei geschlichen, daß das Bild ganz unscharf war, 1x hat eine Meise ausgelöst und das 3. wahrscheinlich durch Pflanzenbewegung.
> Jetzt weiß ich aber, wer die Köder in der Falle frißt, sie auch auslöst und trotzdem raus kommt; Spitzmäuse; nix Ratte.
> ...



Denk ans desinfizieren..................


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

gibt es was neues?
habe mir auch eine Wildkamera gekauft,für mein Zweibeinigen Räuber


----------



## sprogoe (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

habe nichts mehr bemerkt.
Den 1. Teich habe ich gesäubert und gekalkt, anschließend die Forellen aus dem 2. Teich dort hinein umgesetzt und dabei wurde ich angenehm überrascht, da ich annahm, daß die Reiher von den ehemals etwa 500 Forellen die Hälfte rausgeholt hätten.
Beim Umsetzen konnte ich feststellen, daß es doch noch etwa 450 Stck. waren und somit "nur" 50 - 60 dem Reiher zum Opfer gefallen sind.
Auch dieses kann ich zukünftig durch das Überspannen mit einem Netz verhindern.

Was die Forellen mit den "angebissenen" Schwanzflossen und den blutigen Flecken betrifft, bin ich inzwischen (nach einem längeren Telefonat mit einem gelernten Fischwirt) auch davon überzeugt, daß es sich hierbei wohl doch um Schäden durch den Transport handeln könnte.
Sollte auf dem langen Transportweg der Forellen aus Frankreich Flüssigsauerstoff eingesetzt worden sein, kann das sehrwohl zu Schäden an Flossen und Haut führen, die dann nach einiger Zeit sich in derartiger Form zeigen können.
Fazit; bei diesem Lieferanten werde ich wohl nicht mehr bestellen.

Wie dem auch sei, völlig aufklären läßt sich das Ganze wohl nicht, aber da ich nach dem Umsetzen den Teich lediglich mit dem Netz überspannt habe und den Strom weggelassen habe und dennoch nichts derartiges wieder passiert ist, kann man wahrscheinlich davon ausgehen, daß die vergangenen Ereignisse so zu erklären sind.
Die Kamera brachte auch nichts Neues mehr, allerdings hat mich der dort ansässige Jäger noch mal am Teich besucht und sich ebenfalls nach Neuigkeiten erkundigt und mir bei der Gelegenheit mitgeteilt, daß sich auf dem hinter den Teichen gelegenem Bauernhof ein Waschbär rumgetrieben hat.
Dieses könnte ja ev. zu dem Video passen, wo ein Tier an der Kamera so vorbei sprang, daß die Reflektierung seiner Augen diesen hellen Strich zeigte. Dieser aber fängt ja die Fische weniger im Wasser, eher erwischt er schon mal einen im Uferbereich und stellt somit keine große Gefahr dar.

Ich möchte mich nochmals bei euch allen herzlichst für eure Tips und Anregungen bedanken und euch sagen, daß es mir eine große Freude war, mich so angeregt mit euch austauschen zu können.
Besonders freut es mich, daß die Diskusionen hier so sachlich und freundlich abliefen.

Sollten noch irgendwelche besonderen Vorkommnisse sein, berichte ich selbstverständlich wieder darüber.

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen gutes Gelingen bei allen euren Vorhaben und viel Spaß und Erfolg dabei.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Mr Allrounder (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Schade:-( kann vielleicht einer, der dort in der nähe wohnt irgendwas auftreiben und neben den teich setzen, dass wir doch noch was zu sehen bekommen;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8160 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jonny1985 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Danke an dich siggi, du hast eine super Art etwas zu beschreiben und hast damit für Spannung gesorgt.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

War einfach: "Goil!"


----------



## Heilbutt (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wie? Der "Fall" scheint aufgeklärt?

Schaaade!!!!:c

Gruß

Holger


----------



## sprogoe (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nun,
man kann ja nicht wissen, ob das bevorstehende Frühjahr nicht doch noch ungewöhnliche Ereignisse zu Tage bringt, die es Wert sind, hier gepostet zu werden.
Ich bleibe auf alle Fälle dran und werde sehr genau beobachten.

Hier noch mal zwei friedvolle Fotos von dem gereinigten, gekalkten und mit 450 Forellen zwischen 300 und 500 g Gewicht besetztem Teich. Ist nur nicht so ganz deutlich, weil mit meinem 08/15 Handy aufgenommen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hhojw4io93es2x7/2014-02-22%2017.04.33.jpg

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vht84xfgypcb592/2014-02-22%2017.05.02.jpg

Gruß Siggi


----------



## phirania (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Siggi mach doch mal ein Boardy Angeln bei dir am Teich,und hinterher mit Grillen und Bierchen....#g#g


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich würde dir auch ein reizendes Minkpärchen mitbringen!


----------



## phirania (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch ein reizendes Minkpärchen mitbringen!



Wäre super dann ist der Trööt hier wieder am laufen....


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Siggi mach doch mal ein Boardy Angeln bei dir am Teich,und hinterher mit Grillen und Bierchen....#g#g




Würde auch nur zum Bierchen und Grillen kommen 

Das war echt der Thread des Jahres 2013.
Danke Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Siggi mach doch mal ein Boardy Angeln bei dir am Teich,und hinterher mit Grillen und Bierchen....#g#g



Boardytreffen am Teich?|kopfkrat
Dann aber nur bei vorher von mir geleertem Teich, sicher ist sicher.|supergri

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch ein reizendes Minkpärchen mitbringen!




Ein reizendes Zwillingspäärchen (natürlich weiblich) wäre mir aber lieber.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich frag die Schwedinnen, ok?


----------



## phirania (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Boardytreffen am Teich?|kopfkrat
> Dann aber nur bei vorher von mir geleertem Teich, sicher ist sicher.|supergri
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Siggi
Brauchst du nicht,wir passen ja auf......|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## sprogoe (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich frag die Schwedinnen, ok?




Wenn die genauso gut knabbern können, wie ein Minkpärchen,
nur zu.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## madpraesi (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nein, sogar besser :l manche haben sogar auswechselbare Knabberzähne #d  |rolleyes 

Gruß Christian #c


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Die werden mit allen Schikanen geliefert, falls der Siggi das so gewohnt ist, nehmen die selbstverständlich vorher das Gebiss raus.
Die Eine kann sogar ihr linkes Auge rausnehmen.:l


----------



## Deep Down (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ja, ist nen toller thread mit mächtig Unterhaltungswert gewesen!#6


----------



## Rauhbautz (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Ich hoffe mal nicht "gewesen" - zum Absacken ideal und immer wieder klasse ...
Apropo "absacken" ??? Was, wenn das Monster aus der Tiefe kam? Haben die Teiche Stöpsel oder harmlose Mönche?


----------



## sprogoe (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Rauhbautz schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal nicht "gewesen" - zum Absacken ideal und immer wieder klasse ...
> Apropo "absacken" ??? Was, wenn das Monster aus der Tiefe kam? Haben die Teiche Stöpsel oder harmlose Mönche?




die haben gierige, immer feuchte und alles verschlingende Riesenlöcher.

(in Form von  Kunststoffrohren mit 150 mm Durchmesser)

Gruß Siggi


----------



## phirania (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> die haben gierige, immer feuchte und alles verschlingende Riesenlöcher.
> 
> (in Form von  Kunststoffrohren mit 150 mm Durchmesser)
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Siggi ne NR kleiner ist gefühlsechter.....:l:l


----------



## mathei (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> die haben gierige, immer feuchte und alles verschlingende Riesenlöcher.
> 
> (in Form von  Kunststoffrohren mit 150 mm Durchmesser)
> 
> Gruß Siggi


das könnte ein neues schlupfloch für einen neuen räuber sein. dort sollten bewegungsmelder installiert werden.:q


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (26. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Keine weiteren Räuberaktivitäten zu verzeichnen?
Was zeichnet die Kamera sonst noch schönes auf?


----------



## fordfan1 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Taker_der_Faker schrieb:


> Keine weiteren Räuberaktivitäten zu verzeichnen?
> Was zeichnet die Kamera sonst noch schönes auf?



Der Räuber hat sich an den Forellen die entsprechende Muskelmasse angefressen,und nun den TE verschlungen nehme ich mal an...


----------



## sprogoe (26. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Nun,
bei den Forellen passiert garnichts mehr und ich bin von einem hier mitschreibendem Fischwirt überzeugt worden, daß alle dargestellten "Bißwunden" in Wahrheit wohl Transportschäden waren und sich nur als solche darstellten.
(Verwendung von Flüssigsauerstoff mit -80 Grad auf langen Transportwegen verursachen Hautverletzungen und das teilweise Erfrieren von Teilen der Flossen). Diese Sympthome zeigten sich dann halt nach einigen Tagen nach dem Besatz.

Die Kamera hat am gegenüber liegenden Bauernhof einen Marder gefilmt:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zzbfxznc7was9d8/2014-03-06%2020.49.40.avi

außerdem noch zig Videos von unserem alten Bekanntem; dem Kater "Garfield".
Gestern lag auf dem Teichgrundstück unter einer Tanne das komplette Federkleid einer Wildtaube, also ein anderweitiger Räuber ohne Fischambitionen dort.
Die Reiher lassen sich auch nicht mehr blicken, da sie wohl begriffen haben, daß sie wegen dem Netz keine Möglichkeit mehr haben, an die Forellen zu kommen.

Momentan bin ich der einzigste Räuber dort; vorige Woche erst über 100 Forellen verarbeitet.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## phirania (27. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Moin Siggi
Den Mader hattes du doch auch schon an deinem Teich auf einem Video dencke ich mal....


----------



## sprogoe (27. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

ich denke mal nicht, daß das einer war, denn auf dem hier gezeigten sieht der Schwanz des Marders buschiger aus und ist nicht geringelt.
Ich hätte da noch einen "richtigen" Räuber, allerdings tot aufgenommen, nicht von meiner Wildkamera und auch nicht am Teich:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mled0m1aq9h77ag/2014-03-10 12.45.04.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/oumzl9ryve39ieq/2014-03-10 12.45.22.jpg?m=
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lnmf932cagjsn1j/2014-03-10 12.46.22.jpg?m=
https://www.dropbox.com/s/eddabu273803vx6/2014-03-10 12.46.40.jpg?m=

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Esox60 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



phirania schrieb:


> Moin Siggi
> Den Mader hattes du doch auch schon an deinem Teich auf einem Video dencke ich mal....



Ein Marder kann nie und nimmer der Fischdieb gewesen sein.
Die ernähren sich haupsächlich von Zündkabeln. |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Rauhbautz (27. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Ein Marder kann nie und nimmer der Fischdieb gewesen sein.
> Die ernähren sich haupsächlich von Zündkabeln. |kopfkrat :q



Moin,
der Marder auf dem Clip leuchtet mit seinen Augen und ist in seinen Bewegungen sehr ähnlich dem "Verdächtigen" aus den Anfangszeiten dieses Trööts. Das bedeutet ja nur das "so was" da war, nicht aber das "ES" die Forellen angegangen ist. 

"Mein persönlicher Marder" stand übrigens auf einen Wasserschlauch (Druckausgleich) und hat nur duch seine Randale im Motorraum für Probleme gesorgt.


----------



## Tino34 (28. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ich denke mal nicht, daß das einer war, denn auf dem hier gezeigten sieht der Schwanz des Marders buschiger aus und ist nicht geringelt.
> Ich hätte da noch einen "richtigen" Räuber, allerdings tot aufgenommen, nicht von meiner Wildkamera und auch nicht am Teich:
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Moin Siggi,

 schöner Marderhund! Die fressen alles was Sie irgendwie zu packen bekommen!


----------



## Franky (28. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Moin Siggi,
> 
> schöner Marderhund! Die fressen alles was Sie irgendwie zu packen bekommen!



Mir sieht DAS aber eher nach Meister Grimmbart aus...


----------



## phirania (28. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Ein Marder kann nie und nimmer der Fischdieb gewesen sein.
> Die ernähren sich haupsächlich von Zündkabeln. |kopfkrat :q



Wollte auch nicht damit sagen das der Mader der Fischdieb ist,sondern das er schon mal im Video aufgetaucht ist. Sein könnte.


----------



## Deep Down (28. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Jep, das ist ein Dachs!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Moin Siggi,
> 
> schöner Marderhund! Die fressen alles was Sie irgendwie zu packen bekommen!




Das, was da liegt, frisst auch alles, was er irgendwie zu packen bekommt, gutaussehende Marderhunde gehören dazu!:q


----------



## sprogoe (28. März 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

vor allem, wenn man sich mal seine Reißzähne betrachtet und Krallen hat so ein Vieh, so lang wie der kleine Finger einer menschlichen Hand.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (11. November 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Hallo,
ich grabe diesen alten Knochen nochmals aus, da ich heute nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art an meinen Forellenteichen hatte.
Nachdem ich die Teiche mit Netzen überspannt hatte, habe ich monatelang keinen Reiher dort mehr gesehen, bis vor einigen Tagen so ein "Mistvieh" da wieder auftauchte, sich hoch in den Bäumen niederließ und gierig meine Forellen beobachtete, das machte er tagelang.
In der Gewißheit, daß er dort nicht hineinkommen kann, war ich ganz beruhigt, jedoch heute morgen kam ich dort hin und so ein Biest befand sich innerhalb eines Teiches.
Ich konnte kaum glauben, was ich da sah, er war doch tatsächlich durch einen winzigen ca. 25 cm breiten Spalt zwischen dem Netz und dem umgebenden Zaun durchgeschlüpft und hüpfte bei meinem Näherkommen ganz nervös von einer Ecke in die andere.
Ich hätte ihm am liebsten den Hals umgedreht, aber ich kam ja nicht an ihn ran.
Letztendlich habe ich beim Ablauf das Türchen geöffnet und ihn dort hinaus gejagt.
Einen ca. 1 kg schweren, freundlichen Gruß habe ich ihm noch hinterher geschmissen, der ihn jedoch leider knapp verfehlt hat.
Anschließend habe ich das Netz ganz eng zugebunden und hoffe, dem sitzt der Schock tief genug in den Knochen, daß er so schnell nicht wieder kommt.
So mußte ich leider erkennen, sicher kann man sich nie sein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

wenn der hunger zu groß wird, bringt er sicher noch seine freunde und verwandten mit


----------



## elbetaler (11. November 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*

Wie der Reiher, so fühlte ich mich (manchmal heute auch noch) vor der politischen.... WENDE.
 Als Ostler hat man sich oft die Nase an Schaufensterscheiben, Katalogen oder sonstwas plattgedrückt. Aber man bekam es einfach nicht! Das ist, wie "Honig lecken durch`s Glas".

 ...Der hat auch nur Hunger. Klar, der "bedroht" deine Existenz, aber mit dem Hinterherwerfen kannst dir verkneifen. Aber wenn du magst, könntest du auf dem Schweriner See oder bei uns an der Elbe die Kormorane vergrämen!
 ...stelle mir gerade vor, die Elbe einzunetzen...#d :m


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Pennywise (12. November 2014)

*AW: Unbekannter Fischräuber im Forellenteich*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Wie der Reiher, so fühlte ich mich (manchmal heute auch noch) vor der politischen.... WENDE.
> Als Ostler hat man sich oft die Nase an Schaufensterscheiben, Katalogen oder sonstwas plattgedrückt. Aber man bekam es einfach nicht! Das ist, wie "Honig lecken durch`s Glas".
> 
> ...Der hat auch nur Hunger. Klar, der "bedroht" deine Existenz, aber mit dem Hinterherwerfen kannst dir verkneifen. Aber wenn du magst, könntest du auf dem Schweriner See oder bei uns an der Elbe die Kormorane vergrämen!
> ...



Jaja, da sollte er wirklich aufpassen. Hinterher muss er dem Reiher noch Begrüssungsgeld bezahlen. Dann fängt der Reiner an zu randalieren und steckt irgendwelche Asylantenheime an. Danach verlangt er noch nen Solidaritätsbeitrag und beantragt Harz 4. Am Schluss zieht er durch Köln und randaliert dort gegen Salafisten.

Hol Dir lieber nen Jäger und lass den Reiher gleich erschiessen bevor das noch ausartet.

:vik::q:m:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------

